# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 18



## ~ Chux ~

New home all......

CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET  

Top Cat - FET 
Elvie - FET 
Edna - Natural FET Jan/Feb 
Marron - FET 
Cleo1 - ICSI - January 
peppermintT - IVF - started stimms Feb 
R4F - Starting IVF hopefully Feb 
Karen - Starting downreg in Feb 
Mae - FET 
BecG - FET, starting March 


IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally  

ClaireB
Shelley
GAC
Martine - hoping to start Clomid Oct 07
keri
stressedem
jojomama
pingpong - IVF? DR Sept 07
Cleo1
Yoda - FET Winter 07
Hun 
Kate12 
Scoop
~SUGAR~
Mable
Mae1
TracyNBaz
Lotties mom
Edna - FET Oct/Nov 07
sarahc
Karen 
Gail M
Charlie1
-debs-
PaulaB
ready4family - starting mock cycle
Hopeful emma - IVF - Nov 07
karen
KW33
Smurfs
superstar84 
Snorkmaiden 
Cathy Fox
Deb (Charlies-Mum) 
Amee

PREGNANT  

Amanda - ICSI - due October 2007
Minkey - IUI - due 07/04/08
Skiwizard - FET - twins - due 15/04/08
Lisa H - due 24/05/08
leanne marie - IVF - due 09/06/08
CK78 - ICSI - due 23/06/08
Ashy - Clomid - due 25/06/08
becca - IVF - due 25/07/08
Samia - Clomid - due 01/08/08
QueenVic - ICSI - due 04/08/08
•I.W.L.G.B.•- due 06/09/08

Sally0 - ICSI - due ?
birthbaby - IVF - twins - due ?
Frankie B - due ?

BABIES  

Karen1 - baby boy 7/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Jack 
Bev - baby girl 27/7/06 - welcome to the world baby ELizabeth 
Clare_S - baby girl 21/7/06 - welcome to the world baby Elizabeth 
BettyM - baby boy 20/10/06 - welcome to the world Zachary Jon 
Dixie - baby girl 29/10/06 - welcome to the world Catherine 
Dopey dinah - baby girl 22/11/06 - welcome to the world Bria 
Helenab - baby girl and baby boy 1/2/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle  and Oliver 
encore - baby girl and baby boy ?/3/07 - welcome to the world Abbey  and Daniel 
Wicklow - baby boy 2/5/07 - welcome to the world Thomas Charlie 
Suzy - baby boy 18/5/07 - welcome to the world Sean 
Julz - 2 baby boys 12/6/07 - welcome to the world Jake  and Finlay 
Imogen - baby girl 20/7/07 - welcome to the world Annabelle 
Lynne1 - baby girl 11/8/07 - welcome to the world Isabel Mia 
CJ - baby boy 7/11/07 - welcome to the world Ivo Zachary 
Mish3434 - baby boy 24/11/07 - welcome to the world Nathan Jack 
kittyt - 2 baby girls 03/12/07 - welcome to the world Niamh  and Martha 
Owenicki - baby girl and baby boy - welcome to the world Isla  and Isaac 

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## Edna

Hi Lou,

Thanks for the new home...just to update the list I'm now doing a natural FET Jan / Feb following my recent abandoned attempt.

Thanks.


Edna


----------



## Edna

Quickie before bed.

*Minkey*, hope all is going well. I can't believe you are 26 weeks already you must be getting very excited about your new imminent arrival.

*Ready4*, best of luck with the toilet training. I'm sure Evan will get the hang of it. Its not easy and I'm not looking forward to doing it with Evelyn although I'm determined to wait until the summer so I can let her run around in the garden...

Speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, the toilet training takes LOTS of patience.  Still did nothing on it tonight...did read a lot of books though.  I'm behind you all the way with your natural FET.  Hope the natural way is your answer!


----------



## ready4Family

chux, just to update my status...our mock cycle is done and we're waiting to start ivf..hopefully starting in Feb (depending on our test results)


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Good luck with the potty training R4F- my mum seems to think I should have Isabel done before baby comes!!  she will only be 19 months! apperantly I was 18 months. Think it prob a bad idea thou as the baby may send things backwards.
Chux- think my EDD is 6/9/08


----------



## becca

chux- my edd is 25/07/08

hey edna wellcome back so good to see you posting again, good for you trying again.

r4f- good luck with the toilet training.

as for me im full of cold went to work yesterday and was ssssoooooooo rough when i got in last night i went straight to bed at 5pm and just woke up 8am still feel rough its my head its so bunged up and my sinuses are bloked.

as for the sickness think its all stopped now starting to feel normal again which is a worry im 11 wks now so i suppose i should be feeling normal around now.

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Becca, my sickness stopped at 11weeks, i was worried and rang my mw, she said that at this time everything starts to settle down so try not to worry, mind shows its face every now and again, i have to make sure i have some breaky as soon as i get up otherwise i start to feel sick 

Edna good luck with the natural fet, hope this is the one for you!xx

R4F fingers crossed for you aswell that this noext ivf cycle is the one!xx also good luck with the potty training, i am sure he will do great!

Congrats to all the people who have got a bfp, great start to the new year!xxxx


I am doing ok, i am nearly 18weeks, i cant beleive how fast it is going this time round, we are going for our 20week scan on the 23rd jan so looking forward to that, think we are going to find out the sex this time round, so i can be abit more organized!

I am feeling movement now which is amazing, it brings a smile to my face everytime i feel a little kick 


anyway, i hope you all well, and i will pop on again soon, oh one more thing my due date is wrong its 08 not 07, cheers!xxx


----------



## becca

thanks leanne marie,

hey can someone blow me a few bubbles i hate not ending on a 7

thanks

xx


----------



## becca

thank you who ever did that xx


----------



## Amee

hello...think i joined u a while back but never came back...well..here I am on day 2 of the most painful AF ever... was soo hoping for BFP this month....   must make DH work harder now.....he always seems to be drunk, cold or have man flu!  

had my first cons appt yesterday....I just wanted to get some clomid but its such I long process  to get there...the next appt to see the cons is May, thats May 2009!!    luckily I can get clomid in a month via fertility nurse if I do all my tests and DH does his!!  hate having to start all again...but why do we feel like when we were TTC first time round...I look at DD and should be happy but I just want to have another    

will try and post more once I get to know u...sorry no personals, feeling tearful at mo!! 
x


----------



## meobs

Hello

Would like to join you if I may?  

I have just started another cycle, about to finish provera so due AF next week so can then phone for down regulation date.  It is FET so looking at ET mid February I think.  I have a beautiful DD who is to be 5 at the end of this month and we would so love to be able to give her a brother or sister.  We have 6 frosties left so are thinking 2 more attempts before we call it a day.  Having metformin this time, have not had it before but I asked for it this time!!  Has anyone done that with a FET and had a BFP?

Would love to get to know you all.
Love
M
xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Ok, I have updated the list and hopefully have everyone. Please do shout (again!) if I haven't.

*R4F* - I'll reply to your PM asap but just thought I'd say we're thinking about potty training and I'm planning (hoping?!) to work on the theory that there will be accidents so just go for it. I read the dreaded GF book who reckons you should sit them on the potty every 15 minutes for 5 minutes on the first day which kinda makes sense, although goodness knows how I'm going to keep J there for 5 minutes at a time!!

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Hope you are all having a good weekend. I took down our Christmas decs down today so really back to normal now.

*Ready4*, I don't think you can potty train over night and I'm sure with patience and encouragement Evan will get there.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, I'm getting pressure from my Mum and MIL to potty train Evelyn. I'm resisting though. I think that as I was in cloth nappies I was easier to potty train. I'm in no hurry though and might try in the summer if Evelyn's ready. Your Isabel is a whole year younger so I wouldn't worry yet and with the new baby you have enough on your plate.

*Becca*, get well soon. Rotton to be ill in pregnancy when you can't take anything. Glad that the morning sickness is better. Hope it stays that way.

*Leanne*, how wonderful to be feeling the baby move. Its so exciting. Not long till your 20 week scan now.

*Amee*, big hugs from me . TTC is a horrible business when you have IF issues. As for your appointment perhaps you could pester for a cancellation? I know I made a friend of my consultants secretary when I was with the NHS and got a last minute cancellation which is great if you can be flexible. 2009 is a long time./ Still hopefully Clomid will do the trick and you won't need to do anything else.

*Marron*, welcome to the H4AM thread. I'm doing a natural FET as I'm not responding to drugs so can't answer your question. However I think we may be cycle buddies as I'm just waiting for my next AF due end Jan / early Feb to start again.

Right better leave this here, catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Edna

*Chux*,

Thanks for the updated list.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, thanks for the good luck potty wishes.  So far nothing, but we ain't giving up.  Wow..that's really impressive that you were trained at 18 months!  One thing I've always heard is not to start until the child is ready (and not to feel pressured by our family members since things are done differently these days).  Whatever you decide though will be the right thing.

becca, thanks for the wishes.  Is your son trained?  If so, any tips?  It's the worst having a cold when pregnant since you can't take anything for it.  Sounds like your body really needed rest!  Hope it goes away soon.  Good to hear that the morning sickness is gone.

leanne, great to see you.  Thanks so much for the ivf wishes.  I hope it's the one too.  Bet you're excited for the 20 week scan.  Ahh...the movement is amazing.  I must say that I miss that.  Keep us posted on how you're doing.

Amee, welcome again.  So sorry you're having such a rough AF.  What?  Why is your next appt not until next May  Totally know your feeling of wanting another so badly.  We're here whenever you need us.  I know..it's so hard.

marron, welcome.  Wishing you lots of luck in your upcomming FET.  We've done a few FETs last year so let me know if you have any questions (and I"m also taking metformin).

chux, no rush on the PM.  I know how busy you must be, and our PMs aren't exactly short  .  I do love reading them though.  Interesting about the potty training.  We may have to resort to that as Evan has yet to do anything (plus his little tushie gets red marks and hurts him after 30 minutes).  Let me know how it goes with J.  Hope you're doing well.

Edna, it would be nice if potty training would work overnight, but unfotunately you're right.   Hope you're doing well.  

Well, I actually got AF today, with is 5+ weeks later.  I guess it's good that I did get it, cause if I didn't, who knows the size of cycsts that would be growing (since I have pcos).  Only bad thing is, if we're ok to start the ivf process when we return in Feb, I'm sure the doctor will make us wait until AF arrives.  If it's 5+ weeks again, then that means mid Feb, but it could also come much later or even not at all (as the cycles tend to get longer and longer until AFs stop completely for me).  It's sooo frustrating as it feels like we're just waiting and waiting and waiting.  But who knows if we'll even be ready to start.  Just want to move forward to our ivf.


----------



## becca

hello amee/maroon your have so much support on here so do keep intouch.


hummmm potty training (horrible subject) i was really lucky jack was dry day and night in 2wks when he turned 2......... i do agree that alot of people pressure you into it why i dont know as if our kiddies have enough to learn at a young age and there is so much to explore, i didnt really potty train it was a hot day and i just took jacks nappy off and put pants on him and when he wetted i didnt take pants off straight away he hated the feeling of being wet so i kept saying wee wee on potty then panties wont get wet, and he did it with in days as with nappies they dont feel the wetness. but i was lucky as i did it in the summer. but i have heard the later you do it the better.

still feeling rough belly very sore now with all the coughing and blowing of nose............poor jack ended up with it yesterday he had a temp all day (39) 
hes still in bed all he did yesterday was sleep...........must be a bug as both of us couldnt stand light just wanted to be in the dark and symptoms are the
same.....ohhh well hopefully we will be beter in next few days.

xxx


----------



## Minkey

hello,

R4F - thanks for asking after me - I am due on the 7th April, but already have my c-section date booked, so it's going to the the 31st March.  That said we are about to move from Herts to Suffolk, so it could all change when I register with a new hospital up there!  We started potty training just before Christmas, I followed the Gina Ford book, which I have to say has kind of worked for us.  We have wee totally fixed now, just number twos we are struggling with. It's a slow old process, I thought it would be quick as Agatha is so old, but no!  I meant to do it much sooner but couldn't face it we such bad morning sickness, so put it off until I could.

Hi Edna!

Becca - not sure if I saw you news before - so huge congrats if I haven't already said it!!

Leanne - how are you doing?

Minkey x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No time for personals tonight as people coming round for drinks (sounds kind of posh but really not!!  ) We are on CD 9 and have a faint line on OPK already   Not sure what to make of that but going to make a doctors appointment tomorrow for sometime this week or next.

Hope everyone is okay and hi to any newbies.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Minky- I am doing really well thanks for asking my friend gave birth yestersay so it has made me feel really broody and i really cant wait until my baby comes in june. Glad to hear your doing ok, good luck with your c section, march will be here before you know it


----------



## Amee

hi all
thx for welcome...feel much better today, think this AF made my hormones go all over the place...plus think getting the flu! 

Karin - r ure cycles same every month?  Im not sure when to use opk...on CD3 at mo....and they vary between 27 and 32!    enjoy ure "posh" drinks!    

potty training sounds scary - we have thought about it, but she will only be one soon..so bit early..so at mo, I sit her on potty with a mag when Im on the loo...(she still has nappy on though) just want her to get hang of it....not sure sure knows what she is doing though!  

x


----------



## Ashy

Just a quick hello from me.

Have tried to catch up with everyone but I've been really poorly with morning sickness - was hospitalised for 24 hours with Hypermesis!  Just about getting back on my feet = totally missed the first few weeks of November!  Still feel pretty yacky now but am trying to eat for the baby's sake.

Thankfully all is well with the baby, get to see him/her again in four weeks.

Hope everyone is ok

Ashy


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well this evening.

*Ashy*, sorry to hear that you have been so sick. It sounds horrendous. Glad you are feeling better now and hope it stays that way.

*Amee*, AF and hormones do that to me too. Glad you are feeling more yourself now.

*Leanne*, glad you are doing well. Its lovely to hold a newborn again isn't it? I had a quick cuddle from a friends new baby recently and it was lovely although makes me want another too.

*Karin*, enjoy your drinks evening. As for your OPK result I think its possible to ovulate early. I know my clinic monitor a natural FET from CD8 and they wouldn't do that unless there was a possibility that you could ovulate very early. Worth trying BMS anyway.

*Minkey*, not long now...sorry that you are struggling with potty training I thought it got easier as LOs get older. Hope you get Agatha sorted out soon.

*Becca*, hope you and Jack get well soon. On potty training I must admit I was planning to try something similar to your approach with Evelyn so am glad it works.

*Ready4*, chin up hun, its so hard to keep waiting but the end of the road is near and your next appointment is just around the corner. As you say its good that AF has arrived and hopefully controlling the size of any cysts. As for potty training young I think i was trained early too but know that I wore cloth nappies and so had a lot of motivation to get dry and rid of them. I think its different for this generation with their dry disposables. Any progress with Evan?

Right speak to you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

becca, so sorry you're still feelign so awful and then your son got sick too.  That's rough as you need to take care of him. Hope it passes real soon and you're both back to normal.  I've heard some just remove the diaper.  I actually mentioned that to dh (after our friend said she did that), but he didn't seem to like the idea.  Evan is a clean freak so it may work for him.

Minkey, wow..so less than 3 months to go.  Are you ready with tings?  Is Agatha out of her crib or will you purchase another one?  Do keep us updated.  What's the trick with the Gina Ford method for potty training?  That's great that it worked (and don't blame you at all for putting it off...some kids aren't trained until 3.5 or 5 so it's not late).

Karin, keep us updated on your appt.

leanne, must have been wonderful hearing about your friend's birth.  Yours will be here before you know it.

Amee, AF does lots of crazy things to us.  Those darn hormones.  You've got plenty of time to worry about potty training.  Good idea though to start her sitting on one now while you're in there.

Ashy, am so sorry to hear you were so sick.  Sounds really scary.  Seems like a lot of women on this thread suffer from awful morning sickness.  Hope you're doing ok, and glad to hear all is well with the baby.

Edna, thanks for the encouragement of our next appt.  Just wish I could fast forward my ticker.  Good point about the cloth diapers vs the ones they have today.  Nope..Evan still hasn't gone on the potty, but we tried sitting him for shorter times, but more often today.  We've heard suggestions of rewarding with smarties...but of course, that won't work until he goes that first time.  Patience, right?  How are you doing?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

owch owch owch. AF arrived with avengence this morning (2 days late) - just long enough for me to pee on a stick 
Thought it might be a bit rich to fall on the 1st real month o trying.......

Oh well off to 'not' eat choccy as back on the rosemary connelly diet  bah humbug

 to all
Deb


----------



## KW33

Hi everybody,

Tonight was fun although one couple dropped out we still had a good time. Only sticky part is when they started talking next babies and how they were "planning" to get pregnant next spring...!!!  I just sat there and didn't know what to say really. We don't kow anyone here - just moved here in August - well enough to tell them how long it took us to get Emma, so I just sat there all kind of frozen.  Oh to have the luxury of saying"we want 2 and a half year gap bewteen our babies" and "we definitley want 3"

*Becca* Poor you... taking care of your little man when you feel so dreadful yourself. Hope you feel better.

*Amee* Hormones have a lot to answer for, I wish DH2b could try htem out for a month and see how reasonable he is!!!!  

*Ready4* I was a nanny for 12 years and in my experiance (potty trained in EVERY job, it became my speciality!! ) boys take to it slower than girls. You might find that running around without a nappy might work for Evan if he's a clean bod. Although of course that's a lot easier in the summer months when they can go in the garden and it's not your carpet at risk. 

*Edna* Hope you are okay.

*Deb* Sorry to hear about AF. 

Hi to *Clare, Leanne, Minkey, Ashy, Marron * and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all popping in while Isabel has a nap.
Debs- so sorry to hear AF has shown up 

Karin- can totally understand how you felt last night, wouldn't it be lovely to plan when to have a baby. I  used to think it was that easy but oh how we know differnet now!

R4F-  goodluck when you do decide to do the potty training, boys do take that bit longer

Becca- sorry to hear you are still feeling ill.

hello to everyone else

Nothing to report here still going from positive feelings to I'm going to m/c we will see I'm at the Dr tomorrow morning so going to try get an early scan don't think they will so may end up paying


----------



## becca

deb, im so sorry it wasnt your month.....keep your chin up
xx

karin, ohh poor you dont you just hate it when people make it sound so easy............i want so many yrs gap ohhhh i really hope its boy/girl grahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so anoying glad you got through it.

i.w.l.g.b the first few weeks are really hard hunnie..........just keep positive.....i just kept busy and time flew you could always say your not sure on your dates maybe they will get you in sooner. hope you get that scan soon

just rang my mw this morning as i keep coughing and its now pulling my stomach...she said just to take it easy and it will ease.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Deb, so sorry about AF.  It's the worst when you so don't want it to come.  What's the premise of the rosemary connelly diet?  Haven't hear of that one.

Karin, I so sympathize with you being in that conversation as it's so hard hearing about others who get pregnant so easily.  We thought it would be ideal if Evan was 2.5 years or so when we had second.  Meanwhile, he'll be 3 in April and at best, we won't even be having another attempt until March (by the time we get to ec).  It sure would be nice to have it work when we wanted wouldn't it?  Hmmm...a few of you have mentioned having him run around without nappies so maybe we should try it?  We do have hardwood as oppose to carpet so it is possible.  Funny thing is, about 6-8 months ago, he peed after his bath before we had a chance to put on his diaper and it scared him.  He tried to run away from it.

Clare, the worrying never stops does it?  If they can't give you a scan yet (it may be too early to see anything?), can they take your blood and monitor your levels so you'll feel better?  My last clinic always did that every few days as routine after a BFP.  

becca, I hope this cough gets better for you soon.  Sounds just awful.  Glad your midwife isn't worried.


----------



## KW33

*Clare* I know being positive is not easy...  but if I was you I would pay for a scan if they wont send you for one. That's what I did with Emma, I really needed the reassurance. Let us know how you get on at the doctors... I hope knowing your history that they will send you for a scan anyway. 

*Becca* Poor you... when you have a bad cough you can feel it pull your tummy muscles... and that's when not pregnant. Try to put your feet up this afternoon, not easy I know with a little one to look after.

*Ready4* With wood floors give it a go and see what his reaction is... it can't hurt. Good luck!!

I feel really grumpy now...  Tried to explain how they made me feel last night to an old friend who knows how hard it was to have Emma and she said "can't you just be grateful for Emma"?!?!?!?!?!?  Of COuRSE I am truly, truly grateful for my beautiful little girl BUT no-one says that to someone who falls pregnant easily do they?!?! Grrrr!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I HATE comments like that.  Of course we're incredibly grateful for our little one, but that doesn't stop the pain of infertily and the desire to have another.  It's like they're saying we have no right to be upset. They truely don't understand.


----------



## KW33

I couldn't agree more.   They seem to think that I should be happy and give up my dreams for a larger family.  But as you say they just don't understand and I'll just have to deal with it.  Only 25 days to go for you... I'm excited for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Karin.  The countdown seems to be going so slow this month.  I look at my ticker multiple times in a day and expect it to go down.  Oh well...all I can do is wait.  We'll get there soon enough.
PS - At least we all understand each other over here.  Thank goodness for FFs!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you are all well this morning.

*Becca*, poor you. I hate coughs. DH mixes up honey and lemon with hot water which can help, even better you can take it whilst pregnant.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, good luck with your GP but if the NHS won't fund it I still think an early scan would be worth paying for if it would buy you peace of mind.

*Karin*, glad that you had a nice evening, apart from that conversation. I hate those "what gap are you planning" chats too. The sad reality is that even those couples who think they can plan it can't really and they don't know it. A friend who had no trouble ttc no 1 is having a horrible time trying to get no 2. And even without problems it can take a year or more to conceive. I'm always honest about our IF issues I find it certainly cuts down on people asking me about it which I find a lot easier. As for the just be grateful for your DD I agree with Ready4 this completely misses the point.

*Deb*, sorry that AF turned up. Typical that its just after you tried a HPT. Its almost (the wrong sort of) magic the way that works isn't it.

*Ready4*, I think leaving LOs without nappies is recommended as most hate the feeling of pee on their legs and it helps motivate them. You have to be ready to clear up afterwards though, one of the reasons I'm waiting for the summer as accidents in the garden will be easier for me to manage. Sorry to hear that time is dragging. Its funny that the closer something you want gets the longer you feel you are waiting. It really isn't long until your next appointment though.

Right as you can see I started this when it was morning and its now afternoon (OK I did get distracted) but I really must get on with the chores that I took today off to complete.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Top Cat

Just a quick update from me. Went to the clinic on New Years Eve for down reg scan and unfortunately lining is too thick. They have given me a 7 day course of provera, that I finished yesterday. Does anybody know how long til I get a bleed?

Well if the provera does the trick, I'll move onto the next stage.

It's bloody typical that this cycle has dragged out, firstly waiting nearly 6 weeks for AF, then thick lining. I was hoping to fit this cycle in before I return to work from my maternity leave on the 21st January.

Oh well onward and upward.

Hi to everybody and a belated Happy New Year!!!

Tammy


----------



## Charlies-Mum

I've no idea Top Cat but I know how frustrating it must be. 

Karin - I too had to bite my lip this week about ttc no 3 (Yep I count Charlie as no1)  Wish i fell pg as soon as I looked at DH like some people seem too 

I phoned the clinic today to find out what we would have to do about cycling again. I thought I didn't want to do IVF again but if this is how crackers I am after 1 'real' month of trying then god help DH if it doesn't happen soon. Perhaps we should think about going IVFing straight away before we get all stressy .... hmmmmm.....  decisions, decisions,

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Edna, so if we don't put a nappy on Evan, we also don't put on his trousers?  Or can we put his clothes on his bottom half minus the nappy?  Definitely see why being outside would be cleaner.    You're so right in that the closer it is, the longer the time feels.  Did you get your chores done yesterday?

Tammy, so sorry to hear that your lining was too thick.  HOpe the provera helps.  When I took provera last year, "AF" came about 4 days later.  But I put AF in quotes since I only actually had spotting.  It's so frustrating this waiting and wanting everything to go smoothly isn't it?  

Deb, this is all so tough with the ups and downs that it does havoc to our emotions doesn't it?  What were your reasons for doing ivf before?  Would anythign have changed?  It's a tough decision as we cannot look into the future to see how both situations would turn out.

I'm going to call the clinic tomorrow (since I work from home on Wednesdays so it's easier to talk) to find out if they have the biopsy results.  I'm really anxious to hear if it showed an issue with imlantation or if everything is ok.  Not sure though if the receptionist will give me answers on the phone (even though the doctor said I could call early Jan when he did the biopsy).  One more week and dh goes for his test.  

We've had crazy weather over here.  A couple weeks ago we got a tremendous amount of snow (one snow storm gave 25cm and another on new years gave 10cm).  Last week was freezing at -20 with the wind chill.  And now it's mild with +11 degrees yesterday and today is supposed to get up to +14!  I'd love a winter like the latter, but they say it's supposed to get cold again.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## becca

r4f- hope all goes well when you call the clinic, hey send the snow here   

can i ask are you not 8hrs behind us ? if so are you not up a bit early 

xx

ooooo i got my scan through for next tuesday xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, hi there.  Well with the mild weather, we've lost most of the snow.  Just have the piles left that were made from shovelling roads and driveways (but they're pretty muddy looking).  I'm sure we'll get some back soon though.  Would love to send you any snow we get.  As for the time change, I'm in Ontario and so we're 5 hrs behind you.  (And I check FF first thing when I get to work which is about 7:30am our time).  That's sooo exciting about your scan on Tuesday.  Do keep us posted.


----------



## Edna

Hi folks,

*Tammy*, big hugs from me . I've had the same problem. Unfortunately I don't really have an answer for you. In my case the drugs send my cycle completely out of whack. I get a drugs withdrawal bleed and then proper AF sometime later. Hope its sooner rather than later for you and that you can move on soon.

*Deb*, hope you have a good chat to your clinic. Ttc drives us mad doesn't it? You don't have an easy decision to make. IVF is much harder on you but more likely to succeed.

*Ready4*, yep I got the list of chores done. Problem is that when you finish more tasks get added to the bottom so there is always something. I was planning not to put trousers on Evelyn when potty training. I guess what it depends on what Evan hates more wet clothes or wet legs. Good luck with tomorrows phone call. I've got my fingers crossed that the biopsy results are good.

*Becca*, yeah great to see that you got your scan through. You must be very excited.

No news here. Evelyn has started doing a dance of excitement when we pick her up from nursery which is ever so cute.

Right must get some dinner.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Ok I'm a bit peeved at DH. I mentioned that I spoke to te clinic 'just to find out' if we wanted to do another round of IVF in the future and his response has really narked me.... I'm trying not to stew on it but basically he seemed to be saying that I shouldn't be getting so stressed about ttc as its "not worth it."

Apparently this is a choice I have (how do you turn emotions and the pee stick fairy off?  ) and that by getting all stressed each month (the one month we've actually be trying) I'm not encouraging things along (IYKWIM) 

Firstly I only called the clinic so if they said 'sorry its a 2 year wait' I could put us on the list now. Secondly Its not like I saying lets do IVF 'NOW.' And Thirdly I can't just stop thinking about ttc - it don't work that way. If I could turn my head and stop my brain from thinking about it I would 

Agggghhhhhh!!!! Sorry just had to rant. Men huh!

Still Tomorrow is a better day and tonight Im taking control of the tv remote 

Hope everyone else is ok
Deb


----------



## Edna

*Deb*,

Men really don't have a clue do they...and the evil pee stick fairy isn't easy to get rid of. Big hugs from me .

Have a good night in with the TV remote...I'm planning on some trash TV tonight as the new Beeb serries "Mistresses" starts tonight. How sad am I?

Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya everyone, sorry haven't been on for a few days.

Edna bless her think she may be a dancer when she grows up? 

Deb as Edna said men just don't seem to understand is the two year wait NHS?

Ready 4 good luck for tomorrow hope everything ok  

Becca good luck for tues  

Karin I hate those sort of comments, also I hope you did try on day 9 that was the one and only time for us last month as I got so ill but it did work, never tried as early as that before  

Top cat sorry about that hun  

IWLGB how was the doc's today?  how are you feeling?

As for me like IWLGB in between positive and negative at the moment one min I'm convinced I'm going to m/c the next well lets just say morning sickness started today.  Took beth to her swim lesson today 1st one in 5 wks due to illness and xmas we both really loved it but so tired after we fell asleep at 12.30 and didn't wake up till 2.45 usually I'd wake beth up if she slept that long in the day but I was too busy zzzzzz  

Anyway sorry if I've missed anyone it's been pretty busy on here lately!

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Evening all
Debs-  totally understand you can't jsut forget TTC.  I was getting more and more uptight each month and we were really only on the 2nd real month! this time

Frankie- Dr was OK but No to an early scan so contenplating going private we will see.  I had to have a nap today too no sickness yet just a NEED for mayonaise just sat with veg sticks and the jar.  EDD 6/9/08 for now both me and dr expect it to change due to PCOS think it will go back a few days.  Can't get to see m/w till i'm 11+2! and she books my 12 weeks scan so its going to be late another reason for thinking of a private one


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Edna, ha ha, know the feeling of chores being a circle with more coming around.  I mentioned to dh tonight about trying him without nappies. He reminded me that they have cool alerts or pull ups so we may try those first..and then move up to no nappies at all if those fail.  Thanks for the good luck wishes. I'll let you know.  Evenlyn sounds adorable when you pick her up.  Don't you love it when they're excited to see you?

Deb, all I can say is "Men!".  AS Edna said, they just don't get it and think of the whole thing so differently.  I'm amazed at how dh is totally fine an hour after a BFN where as I totally mourn for a bit.  DOn't know if the difference is because they don't physcially go through the stuff like we do or if their minds think differently.  I know with dh and I, I'm thinking of a baby whereas it's hard for him to picture that child until we actually get that BFP if that makes any sense.  Anyways, rant away...I totally know how you feel!

Frankie, the worry never goes away does it?  Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad and doesn't last.  Swimming is fun.  Do you go in with her or dh?

Clare, sorry you didn't get the early scan.  Did you ask about having your blood levels monitored?


----------



## KW33

Morning

*Deb* How I would love to "forget" about it. Talking to someone yesterday who knew I'd had "problems" but not the extent and her words of wisdom were "if you'd just relax it will happen"  I, like you have right from the first month of trying this time I have been gripped by it all again. Obsessive knicker checking and thinking about every twinge or niggle. If only it were a choice - no-one would CHOOSE to feel this way. Men!!!!

*Edna* Evelyn dance sounds so cute. Was Mistresses any good I meant to watch it but for to set sky!!  

*Ready4*Good luck with the clinic and results today. Thinking of you.

*Clare* GP's are a pain aren't they? Sorry you didn't get the early scan. If it were me I'd be asking for a private one definitely. Nothing else will put your mind at rest. 

*Frankie* Sorry you are so tired and feeling sick hun... that bit is so exhausting isn't it?

We have been using opk's and although I had a line on day 9 we have nothing since so am now thinking that I missed ovulation altogether!!!  We keep POAS though and see what happens. I've never ovulated that early before but as Frankie says it can happen. Good news is that I have an appointment at the doctors tomorrow. So at least we are moving in the right direction. 

Hugs to all

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, thanks for the wishes.  How confusing for you.  The fact that your OPK showed a line early and then nothing is good info for your doctor tomorrow.  So good timing it happened before.  Good luck. Let us know how it goes.

I called the clinic office for the biopsy results.  The receptionist said that they are in (step 1), BUT she can't tell me "they're fine" or "there's a problem" as she said they're complicated and must be interpreted by a doctor.  Ugh...I hate all this waiting.  She said she would move our appt up from Feb 1st, but dh isn't having his DNA fragmentation test until Tuesday and that takes 2 weeks to get back.  It's so annoying incase there is an issue as we're wasting 3 weeks to start treatment (unless it needs to be timed with the start of AF which next one could be anywhere from mid Feb to neverland). I HATE this waiting.  I'm thinking of it in chuncks...this week I knew I was going to call the dr.  Next week it's dh's test.  Then it's the 2WW. Sigh...


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* I have been waiting and waiting for you to post to see how you got on. But you have no answers ansd I can only imagine just how very frustrating that is for you.    It's less than a week now until DH's test so hopefully thing will start moving more quickly for you.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Karin.  So sweet of you to check on me.


----------



## KW33

Been thinking of you all day.  But I really hope that after next week things speed up a little for you.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks hun.  You girls are amazing.  You really understand and make me feel not as alone in this.


----------



## KW33

I really don't know what I'd do without FF.  As you say everyone here understands and the best thing is you all experience the same pangs when someone announces a pregnancy (in the outside world - nothing makes me happier than a BFP on here) or says something insensitive.  At the moment I have MIL telling that it will be "easy" this time as we know "what to do now" ?!?!    

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

oh god my MIL and my Parents keep telling me that too - I think even Dh would say it if he thought I wouldn't slap him   

Had a lovely day today with postnatal group coffee this morning then met a fellow ff'er for a late lunch. Any Amy was a star for once. 
I think the AF hormones are wearing off a little and the new haircut is making me feel more +ve  

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

You said it!  And comments like that from your MIL don't help (even though she probably thinks she's being comforting).  My most hated comment is "well at least you have Evan" so if it doesn't happen again it doesn't matter and i have no right to be upset.  Anyways..we definitely all understand each other over here as (unfortunately) we're all going through the same thing.

Deb, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## KW33

I think she thought I made a "fuss" last time.  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Evening all.
we honestly decided not to tell our parents we were trying again and I was actually quite scared to tell my mum I was! but they been great my dad says he already knew!  PIL still don't know! we going down in Feb so going to tell them then.
Karin- good look for Dr's tomorrow


----------



## becca

r4f- i rely hope you get your answers soon you soooooo need to know hunnie..your being very strong with all this waiting,

grahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i also hate the horrid comments people make, and to be told it get easier.........yeah right this cycle was the most stressful because i knew deep down it was the last go (no funds left) but i was very lucky and got my bfp but i will say all i have done till present day is worry..and i think it is harder as we KNOW WHAT CAN HAPPEN NOW !
but girls 2008 is all of our yrs.............feel it in my bones !

xxx


----------



## KW33

I am soooooooooooo dreading the doctors tomorrow.  I know she's going to tell me to go away and lose weight and wait a year, I just know it. 

*Becca* People just don't get it do they?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin they sound't tell you to try for yr 1st as toy have diagnosed IF problems even thou you did get a natural BFP.   will be thinking of you

Have to say I have had a few comments since telling the few people I have I'm Pg about how must have been more relaxed this time umm no if anything it was worse!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Frankie*, Evelyn's dancing is more enthusiastic than graceful so maybe not her future career. Glad you and Beth enjoyed your swimming lesson. It is very cute though. Morning sickness is horrible BUT it is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy. Big hugs  from me the worrying never stops.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, I'd be very tempted to go for that private scan otherwise its a very long time to wait without some medical reassurance. As Ready4 suggested extra blood tests would also help. Nice to get such a lovely response from your family about trying again. Do they know that you got a BFP?

*Ready4*, as you say Aagghh!!! Can you call the doc direct? I know my clinic would let me do this if I had results waiting. Its torture to wait. I think your strategy of splitting it up into chunks is a good one.

*Deb*, sounds like a lovely day. I'm jealous as I had to work. Glad that you are feeling more positive.

*Karin*, I'm not sure I'd say that Mistresses was good but I enjoyed it sometimes I need trash TV. Sorry you are not getting any results from those OPKs. As you say worth continuing you may be late this month. As for your MILs comments I'm always amazed by the things people say. Very annoying. I can sometime shrug it off but on other days it really gets to me. You are not making a "fuss". But if you haven't struggled ttc you wouldn't understand. Best of luck with the doctor tomorrow.

*Becca*, the financing of cycles just adds to the stress of it all and makes each round that much more emotionally loaded as you are worrying about where to find the money if you need to try again. I'm so lucky with our clinics policy on sharing the risk but I still reckon that we've spent 5 figures so far and counting. One of the major reasons I went back to work was so that we could afford ttc. Hope you are feeling OK.

Right better leave this here and get on with getting everything ready for tomorrow.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna- we didn't actually tell them we were trying and have only told my parents I am pregnant DH's don't know yet will tell them when we see them in Feb.  I'm trying to avoid the HCG tests as I dont know much about them and I will get so caught up in is that an OK level is it doubling etc


----------



## Edna

*I.W.L.G.B.*,

I bet your family are very happy for you...hope they are spoiling you and generally looking after you.

Fair point about the bloods but if you can afford it maybe the early scan. Do you have anyone near you who can do one at a reasonable price? If not then do try not to worry you have seen a heartbeat and thats the best possible sign at this stage.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

That all I want to do is see a heartbeat  found a scan for £70 so thinking it over as really could do with out spending that right now as car due MOT any time now plus tax and insurance!


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

So I've seen the GP.  She has put me back on metformin nad referred me to gynae to see about clomid.  Also doing a 21 day blood test to see if I'm ovulating as no line at all on OPK now.  It was okay.  She was quite sharp and wanted to know why I didn't want to leave it any longer but did refer me so I guess I should be happy.  Feeling like I'm at the bottom of a huge mountain now and just the thought of climbing it exhausts me.

Hope everyone else okay.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin glad the Dr has made a step forward for you.  Good luck with the Met.


----------



## KW33

It didn't work before but I guess it's a step in the right direction.  Have you decided about a scan?

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

do you know how long the wait is normally to see a sonsultant. If you PCOS isn't totally back yet the Met might just do enough.
No still not decided really want one so wish I had a credit card right now! would be booking it, but car sue MOT in next couple of weeks and an old car so could cost a bomb so need to keep eye on money for that and everything else it needs in the next month.  I know £70 isnt that much but with xmas and Isabels birthday plus DH's wages been cocked up its a bit tight here at the moment


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Karin, sorry your MIL just didn't get it.  I'm very fortunate in that mine has been extremely supportive during the process (with Evan and this time around)..although she's also one of the ones that made the comment that 'at least we have Evan' after one of our BFNs.  She meant well, but it didn't help.  I'm happy to hear that your appointment went well and things are moving ahead.  It's a personal choice when to try again (and with us, you never know how long it'll take) so I'm surprised she asked you that.  Yeah...we know what's ahead of us..but one step at a time and you're going in the right direction.

Clare, glad your side has been supportive and funny how your dad guessed it.  Guess he knows you well.  Bet you can't wait to tell dh's side.  Can understand you want to see the heartbeat for some peace of mind.  The worrying never stops does it?

becca, can totally see how your last cycle was really stressful as you knew it was the end of the line.  Miracles really happen don't they?  I find each attempt that much harder as I know it's closer to the end of the road for us.

Edna, funny you suggested to call the dr directly as that's what my MIL suggested as well.  I'm really not comfortable doing that though as I don't want to start off on the wrong foot and irritate him by not waiting.  Was thinking about it and wonder if he could do anything now anyways if I did have issues as it's been almost a week after AF (i.e. usually stuff starts on day 2 or 3 of AF).  How are things with you?

Dh goes for his DNA fragmentation test on Tuesday.  From his point of view, it means he has to drop off a sample at the hospital.  We live between 1 and 1.5 hrs away and he'll be driving half way and then taking the subway from there.  The form says that he has 4 hrs to get the sample to them so he's strongly leaning towards doing it at home (can't blame him).  My worry is that with the cold going on the subway and outside it'll ruin the sample.  I've been asking him to call and verify...not sure if he has (men..you gotta keep reminding them).  Anyone know if the cold will be a problem?


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Hmmmm - Clare I know what you mean about money being tight. Dh and I have (seperately) been wondering what would happen if I didn't go back to work. Trouble is I like my independance and whilst we have had a nice 'year off' the savings haven't increased and with the house, possible future ivfs, and stuff it would be nice to be putting some money back in the pot.

Decided that IVF is definately something to consider later this year (september+) if nothing is happening on the natural front but until then I'm not going to think about it (I hope)  

Must dash as DH back from the shops - and wanting my help 

ttfn
Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh I'd so love not to go back to work, that will have to be thought thru when I have 2 LO's as my mum looks after Isabel now and it seems unfair to give her 2


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Deb*, I went back to work to fund txt...could have made ends meet if I hadn't wanted another baby. Its worked out OK for the whole family but I do hate saying goodbye to my girl in the morning.

*I.W.L.G.B.*, £70 is a lot when added to all the other bills. I know in our house £'s are all accounted for and extras can be hard to find. Good luck juggling. It would make you feel much happier to get that scan. As for childcare, cross that bridge when you get there. Isabel will be that much older and so easier to manage.

*Ready4*, I understand your hesitancy to contact the consultant but I think with the right approach you wouldn't upset him. I'm sure you have the tact to do it. However you must do what you feel comfortable with I just can't help feel that you would be happier knowing the results. I'm OK, just waiting for AF so I can book my natural cycle. No idea how long it will take drugs really mess up my system.

*Karin*, I'm glad that your appointment went OK. I know Met didn't work for you last time but as you say its a step on the road to success with no 2. Fingers crossed that you have more luck this time.

Right speak soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Hi Girls,

Well its been a while since I've been on!! realy sorry..... 

Anyway all is ok with me (I think) got to be phycic to know realy! The nausea is still there even more so hehe   been trying things to help and the only thing what seems to help is those sick bands, they seem to realy help!!  I was Naughty aswell I hired a Doppler, and I found one that works from 10wks, so anyway it came today and found a HB eventually... took a while, all I could hear was that whooshing noise which apparently is the placenta, I had to move it realy slowly to find the HB and I found it  it was like a horse galloping like it should be but it only lasted a few seconds then went  so I tried again once more (with an even fuller bladder!) and found it alot quicker and listend to it for about 4mins  so I'm happy with that, I wont use it again till mid week now... I promise!!  

My first Midwife app is next tuesday so hopefully everything will be ok, I'll be 12wks then! (if all goes ok) and the next day I have a dating scan! which they dont useually do, but she offerd it to me so I took it! 

Anyway so thats my updates  Maizey still has her cold  shes had it for about 4-5 weeks! but its mainly just runny nose at the mo and she is real groggy.  Poor thing. 

I will try and catch up with everyone asap, there is quite a few of us here 

Well take care, and good luck with everyones tx etc!! 

Love Vick xXx


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺

Oh BTW ~ Chux my DD would be 4/8/08  Thx hun xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Step away from the doppler!!!  
hope Maisie is feeling a bit better soon.


----------



## KW33

*Queen Vic* Sorry to hear about the nausea but how amazing that you have heard the heartbeat and have a scan next week. Very exciting.

I have astareted the the met with no ill effects as yet but only one tablet a day until Tuesday so who knows!! No lines on OPK so either ovulated very early or not ovulating at all anymore again. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Vic - thanks for the info on the Doppler, I've had someone on here offer to sell me theirs but if nothing comes of that will defiantly be taking a look.  Not getting one for a few weeks yet thou.

Edna- hope AF shows up on time so that you can book your cycle
Karin-  never been given Met do you slowly increase it?

As for me we took the plunge and booked the scan 21st Jan when I will be 7+2 by Drs dates thus dates I'm going with for now but I may be a couple of days earier due to not an 'average' cycle length


----------



## KW33

*Clare* Start with one tablet a day and then increase to 2. This is because you can get some nasty side effects TMi bad diarrhoea (SP?) amongst other things. I'm so pleased that you have booked a scan. I had my first with Emma at 7 +3 by docs dates but the was put back to 7+1. Saw the little heartbeat and everything. Bet the 21st seems ages away for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

actually doesn't seem that bad they could have done it on Thurs but decided to wait as both at work plus those few extra days give more chance to see hb


----------



## KW33

Definitely....  

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

aaaggghhh did anyone else find that DH started to drive them round the bend when they started ttc again? Everything he does seems to wind me up at the moment - I feel like a cat on a hot tin roof. My nerves are twanging at everything 
Definately need a holiday from him (and a day off from Amy!)

Sorry just had to blurt 

Glad you got your scan sorted Clare 

Deb


----------



## KW33

What more than normal Deb?!    Actually yes, I get irritated very easily when TTC.

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

It just not conducive to the au natural act though. Sod sleeping with him I often want to strangle him instead. Hard to give the cold shoulder when you need him..... I must look into the cost of turkey basters


----------



## KW33




----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*QueenVic*, glad all is well although it would be better if you were feeling better. Good that you could hear baby's heartbeat. Hope little Maizey gets well soon.

*Clare*, great that you've got a scan date. Even if you are a few days out you should be able to see the heartbeat.

*Karin*, glad you aren't having any nasty side effects from Met. Hope its doing its job.

*Deb*, ttc is very stressfull and as our DHs are the closest too us they get the brunt of it. I know that I can be very snappy with mine. Like the idea of turkey basters though .

Little to report here had a quiet weekend which was lovely.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Still raining here!!!  

Well, I spoke too soon as the nasty side effect of met started last night... spent most of the evening running to the loo.  But I found that it doesn't last forever so hopefully will stop in a week or so.  Still no line on OPK so thinking that I'm not ovulating now.  And the OPK never work great once the PCOS gets bad again.  I am having bloods takento check for ovulation this week so I guess it's a wait and see thing.  Quite worried about it but nothing i can do for now.

Hi to Edna, Deb, Ready4, Queen Vic, Clare and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Well DH and I had a huge row over the w/e. All sorted now but its made for a interesting couple of days. Basically we are both starting to feel the stress of the house (flooded in July) adn not knowing when we will be able to move back. We really want (need!!!!) a holiday but with all the bills and not knowing what the insurance company will/won't pay for we can't justify spending lots of money. 

I think I might just splurge out on a night away for myself though - leave DH and Amy7 behind  

So ttc has most definately not been on this weeks agenda  
Still thinking about the turkey basters though  

Karin - Sorry to hear the side effects have caught up with you ...
 to everyone else


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Not posted for a long time on here and lots of new names - so hello. 

We have just got back from a fabulous week in Norway - we had IVF whilst there which was a whole new and very positive experince. We had our highest fertilisation yet and had two highest grade embryos put back. We stayed in a log cabin on a lake with the most amazing views of snow topped mountains and I feel relaxed and refreshed!! the fact that I am back home and didnt have the treatment here makes me feel a bit like I have had nothing done however - and its hard to connect that I am on my 2ww!!! sure by the end of the day the dread of it will set it!!

Edna, R4F, Queenvic and Minky - glad your all still here - cant belive how quickly time has passed. Everyone else - HI and hope all is going well - sorry for the me post but going to go back and catch up in am mo.

Sal


----------



## KW33

Hi *Sally* sending you lots of    foir your 2ww!!

*Deb* sorry to hear that you have had a tough weekend. You had a frantic year last year so not surprising that you are feeling the strain. Not being in your own home is tough enough without a baby and the pressures of TTC. No wonder you need a break.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hello all,

Think I'm a little behind.  Gonna try and catch up.

Deb, kso sorry for all your stress.  I know for me, in stressful situations, things always come out and just because dh is there, he gets the brunt of it.  And I find when I'm stressed or upset, things that normally wouldn't bother me, do.  So know what you mean.  And so sorry for the fight you two had.  Sounds like things came out and you talked about things.  That's awful about your house situation.  Hope you can move back soon.  Sounds like a night by yourself is just what you need.  Or if you want to take a "holiday", you and dh could make a special day/night away. That's what dh and I do when we can't actually travel anywhere.  Hope things feel less stressed for you soon.

Clare, I'd so love to be a full time mom too.  Before Evan, I thought for sure I'd want to return but once he was born, going back was one of the hardest things I've ever done. It was so hard not being around him all the time.  That's great that you've got your mom to take care of Isabel.  You know she's getting great care.  That's exciting that you have your scan booked.  The 21st isn't that far off.

Edna, thanks for your support (as always).  Think I'm just gonna wait it out though.  I for sure would be happier hearing the results now, but at the same time I'm really not comfortable calling the doctor when we have an appt set up.  I hope your AF comes soon so you can move ahead with your natural AF.  Bet you're so anxious. Glad you had a quiet and nice weekend.

QueenVic, sorry you're still suffering from nausea.  Glad at least you felt something to help. Wonder how the sick bands actually work?  You must love having your own doppler and listen all the time.  Don't be scared though if you don't hear the heartbeat, as it's often hard to find.  Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already.  Good luck with your appt.  Let us know how it goes.  Poor Maisy.  What did the doctor say about her ever lasting cold? Hope she feels better soon.

Karin, so sorry about the side affects from the metformin. Are you taking it with food?  I always find that helps.  Sorry too that the OPK isn't showing anything.  I never ovulate on my own .  It's frustrating isn't it?  Can your clinic monitor you for a month so you'll know for sure?  That's what mine did when I first went to them and they confirmed that nothing was happening (or it'll let you know when in your case).

sallyo, great to hear from you.  Wonderful news that you had 2 great embies put back and it was such a positive experience.  Wow...the atmostphere sounds just perfect for ivf with it being so beautiful and relaxing.  When is your test day?  Sending you lots of positive vibes. We're here when you need us. 

Tomorrow is dh's dna fragmentation test.  Yah, another milestone that we've been waiting for. Just hope the vitamins have kicked in and everything turns out ok.  I asked him how he'd feel about giving his sample at the hospital as oppose to at home (as mentioned, I was nervous with the change in temperature and the timing with the long travel) and he said it doen't really matter so I think he'll wait until he gets there to give his sample.  Feel more relieved about that.  

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## alison123

Hi Ready

25th is test date - it was such a great experince and the clinic was so modern and clean, I was really impressed. Feels weird being back as I didnt have treatment I feel like im not on my 2ww and that I have not had treatment!! - not sure if good or bad!!


----------



## KW33

I have a positive OPK!!!!  CD17 but never the less it's a nice dark line. Managed what was not supposed to be BMS but now is yesterday and hoping for a repeat tonight so you never know it could work. Also means that the bloods that they take tomorrow should dhow ovulation too. I'm feeling a lot more posistive now but will be on 2ww from tomorrow  Will try  tonight and tomorrw I think... not sure if should do more? Any advice very welcome?

*Ready4* You have done so well with waiting and waiting and your time is nearly here.  That's great news about DH and sample as I could tell it was worrying you. Much better that he does it there. How long for the results of that?

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

just a quickie, as DD has been quite ill, so will need to catch up soon eventually but she needs lots of cuddles and holding...just wanted to say hi too all, good luck for those waiting for tx, 2ww, scans!  

Karin - well done on positive opk, go for it girl....   u WILL get BFP this month,....sending lots babydust to u, and will keep little for me too   as me only on CD10

Debs - sorry things not going too well...dH was a terror when starting to TTc again here too, only now started taking his vits again without me telling him too...men just dont like to be told do they!  

left DD sleep on sofa so must go (she hasnt mastered art of getting off it) will try post personals soon
x


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, sounds like you found a great clinic.  It must have really helped in a stressful situation.  I'm sure it's really strange being so far from your treatment.  Do you do your own test on the 25th or go to a local clinic?

Karin, great news!  Sending you lots of luck in your romantic time wtih dh and in your 2WW.  Yeah...it was worrying me with dh getting the sample at home since they said things like "you have 3 hours to get it here" and "keep it in your pocket" so obviously there is risk.  Just hope he doesn't change his mind.  The results take 2 weeks so just in time for our Feb 1st appt.

Amee, so sorry that your dh is not feeling well.  It's the worst when they're sick isn't it?  I always wish I could take it from Evan.  Hope she gets better soon and you're doing well.


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* At least you should have all results together for the appointment.

*Amee*Thanks for the babydust... much appreciated. We need it!!! You're a week behind me as on CD 17... wouldn't it be fab if we both got our BFP's this month!!!   

Anyway must go and give Emma her bottle and get her to bed to the fun stuff can start!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

I'm really sorry I have been bad at posting I have had severe morning sickness with sat my worst day couldn't even keep water down.  I just feel so ill.  I had sickness with beth but not this bad and it didn't start as early.  I sorry for moaning I used to think sickness was a small price to pay for having a baby, but I can't even play with beth without feeling ill  

any hows feel to ill for a long post so ready4 I hope all goes well tomorrow, edna hope af comes soon, KW33 I hope it is your month this month, IWLGB I'm glad you've decided on the scan, have doc tomorrow so we will see what he says, sallyo good luck, charliesmum sound like you deserve a holiday, anyone who I've missed hello and good luck for anyone on 2ww.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Frankie- sorry to hear the morning sickness is bad, won't rub in that I don't have any!

Karin- glad you got a + OPK sending you lots of baby dust.    

Debs- sorry to hear you had a bad weekend, can't even start to imagine what the stress of the house etc is like.

R4F-  for Dh's test

Sally- wishing you the best for your 2WW 25th is DD's birthday so hope it good for you too


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karin*, I know what you mean about the weather, its so miserable at the moment, roll on the summer I say. Sorry to hear that you are getting undesirable side effects from Met, but it seems to be working. Good luck with the BMS.

*Deb*, I'm not surprised you are under pressure you must be very stressed by the flood as well as ttc. I'm sure you are on it, but its really worth chasing your insurance company, she who shouts loudest will get results more quickly. I think a night away is a great idea. I'm planning a weekend away with some of my mum friends which I'm really looking forward to.

*Sallyo*, hi there its nice to hear from you again. I'm pleased that you had such a positive experience in Norway it sounds like they are streets ahead of us in the UK. So best of luck with the tww. Sending you lots of sticky vibes  to those embies hoping they are snuggling in nicely.

*Ready4*, sending you and your DH the best of luck with his fragmentation test tomorrow. I'm glad hes agreed to produce his sample at your clinic as you say so much less can go wrong en route. I understand why you are reluctant to push your clinic and if you wait until your appointment you'll have the full picture. Also its not long until your appointment now. I'm doing OK but life is so busy at the moment I'm not having much time to dwell on IF which is good.

*Amee*, sending your little DD lots of get well soon vibes. Its horrible when they are ill.

*Frankie*, poor you...morning sickness can be really bad, several ladies on here have had Hyperemisis Gravidarum which is no joke and can lead to hospitalisation. Do go and see your GP and see if he can help you.

*Clare*, hi there what are you planning for Isabel's birthday? Not long now. I think we're going to take Evelyn to a lovely soft play area near us which she loves.

Still waiting for AF to show up...ho hum.

Right better leave this here, speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

LOL @ shouting at the insurance company - we almost have a direct phone line to them now   Wouldn't mind but this is the 2nd time in 2 years we have flooded. Thinking about replacing carpets with waterski  

Frankie - sorry you are feeling so poop. Its one of the (many) things that worry me about being pg again. Must be bonkers to even try 

Karin - Enjoy! 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Edna

Twice in 2 years!!! Thats terrible luck. Hope the direct line brings you quick results, being a constant presence should work.


Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning (just!!)

Well we managed to  Sunday, last night and going to try tonight and maybe Thursday... surely that should cover it!?!?!?  Will try the OPK again today and see if line still there or not. Got bloods with doctors tomorrow so hopefully they will show that I'm ovulating too. Now just fingers crossed for the 2ww.   

*Frankie* Poor you. I had terrible sickness and nausea up to about 18 weeks so you have my every sympathy. Of course last time I could just feel terribly sorry for myself but you have Beth to look after. Try and rest when you can. 

*Deb* Hope your house is okay hun.

*Edna* Hope AF shows up soon.

*Clare* Glad you're feeling okay. How are the birthday girls party plans going? Can you believe she is going to be 1!!!

*Ready4* Hope Dh test goes okay today. 

*Amee* Hope DD is a little better today.

We have a day of appointments. Dentist for me... YUK!! And doctors for Emma. She has a really wheezy, rattly cough that needs checking.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin
xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

House is dry thank god. Just a soggy back garden (nothing new there then!!)

Hope everyone is ok
Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all

Debs- hope your house survives all this rain!

Edna/ Karin- on her birthday just having family around then the day after we going to soft play and inviting all her friends to come, she loves climbing so will be great for her. Can't believe this time last yr I was willing baby to be born before mum and dad went on holiday (due date was tomorrow and they went on hol for 6 weeks on the 18th!) and this yr I'm 6 weeks pregnant really didn't expect it to happen

Karin-  the  should cover it got my  for you

sorry for lack of personals Isabel after the laptop.  had such a bad night with ehr last night think it is her teeth (can that cause cold or maybe its a cold aswell) took 2 hrs to settle at 10.30 last night then up before 5.


----------



## cleo1

Hi everyone, I'm Cleo and I've just had a 7 day scan -I'm on the stims at the moment and it looks like I'm going a bit hyperstimulated already -i'm petrified. I have 14 follicles on the right and 10 on the left and most are quite large. I feel like a stuffed hen. I have to wait on the blood tests to tell me how much injection to give from now on but I'm really scared in case they say to stop. 

Cleoxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Cleo - on my last cycle I had 25 follicles and they kept also doing the bloods to see if I was going to hyperstimulate and I didnt - so dont worry! - you may be fine - fingers crossed. 

Ready4 - I do my own test here - which after last time is going to be a bit worrying (as I had a positive for a week and then a neg!!) so i will prob go to my doctor and ask for bloods or maybe ring a local clinic to me. 

Anyway better run, at work and got a meeting!


----------



## Edna

Hello folks,

*Karin*, I think that your plans should give you the best possible chance. Having your bloods tomorrow is great timing as you should have confirmation of the OPK result. Fingers crossed for you

*Deb*, I was thinking of you with all this rain again. Glad its just the garden thats soaked.

*Clare*, ahh another soft play addict Isabel and Evelyn obviously have a lot in common. I know already that I will spend my whole day chasing her through the big kid part which she obviously much prefers to the toddler area. We're having a little gathering of her friends the next day, just a play date with cake. Hope you and Isabel get some rest today. Teething is rotton, so glad Evelyn's now got a full set of first teeth

*Cleo*, welcome to the another miracle thread. I responded very well to stims to and remember that stuffed feeling. Fingers crossed that you don't get full blown OHSS but if those follies aren't too big yet and they control your doses from here hopefully you can avoid it.

*Sallyo*, getting bloods or a small series of them done is a great idea and should give you an accurate result and some reassurance.

*Ready4*, thinking of you...hope todays test went OK for your DH.

Right I hear a small girl stirring so had better leave this here. Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Cleo- welcome,  

Edna- Isabel loves climbing everywhere so loves stuff like soft play, her new trick is climb on the sofa, over the arm onto the table then onto the windowsill and across standing up in the middle.


----------



## ready4Family

Hello all,

Karin, hope things happen for you and dh.  I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you.  Sounds like you have all bases covered in your attempts.  Good luck at the dr tomorrow.

Frankie, so strange how all of you over here suffer from such bad morning sickness.  Sounds just awful.  How do you cope with work and taking care of your dd? I do hope it eases up for you real soon.  Thanks for your wishes.  

Clare, thanks as well for the wishes.  

Edna, thanks to you too.  Yes, I think that's the clinics idea for making us wait..so he can look at everything and take things from there.  Glad things are busy for you now as that helps time pass.  AF roll on!

Deb, glad you can joke at your flood situation (the waterski joke).  Guses it's either laugh or cry, right?  Hope all is fixed soon so you can move back.

cleo, nice to see you again and great to see that you're doing a cycle now.  Sounds like you're responding really well.  Do they think EC will be any day now?  SEnding you lots of positive vibes.  Keep us updated.

sallyo, our first fet was a chemical pregnancy so know how you feel.  I'm hoping that this time you get a BFP that stays for the 9 months!

So another milestone today with dh's test.  All went well and he did it there.  I am so proud of dh too.  Last night I took out the form that we got back in Nov and started panicking as it said that dh had to produce 2 to 5 days before the test.  Well, it had been a week for the two of us (can't believe i'm telling anyone that), but when I brought it to dh's attention he said he knew and took care of it.  They must have mentioned to him on the phone when he confirmed the appt, but I was so happy that he took it seriously and followed their recommendations.


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Ready4* I'm so glad all went well for you with Dh test and that he took it all seriously. This another step closer for you. 

*Cleo* Good luck with your cycle sending you lots of   

*Clare* What a lot has changed in a year!!! And a lot more to come this year. Have you got a dress for Isabel for her big day?

Deb Glad the house stayed dry for you. Phew!!! You must dread everytime it rains for more than a day or so.

Hi to *Edna, Sally, Frankie, Amee * and anyone else I've missed.

We had another line today so must be ovulating late... good new though as it means we have not missed the boat and can continue with BMS. Hopefully we might crack it this month. Feeling very positive right now but you watch my mood slide as the 2ww does it's worst!!! 

Right off to bath Emma and get her to bed so that Dh2b and I can have some "alone time"

xxx


----------



## Frankie B

hiya girls I'm really sorry for the moan yesterday I don't mean to sound ungrateful I am lucky to be pg again just feel grotty.  saw doc he said if I get any worse he will get me in for early scan but I can't really say I'm worse at the mo and not as bad as sat.  see mw in 2 wks.

Ready 4 glad everything went well, I only work on sat but I had to phone in sick this wk and I haven't took b swimming today, I will take her to the rest of her activities though I hate to think she is missing out, I'm lucky that dh gets her out of bed, changes her nappy and gives milk while I'm being sick in the bathroom, and I haven't gone fare from home this wk as I'm sick during the day too.

Karin I hope you are getting loads of bms in!!!!!

Cleo good luck!!!!

Clarie how ya doing bet you can't wait for your scan!!

Hiya everyone else!

xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Hi all,

Sorry, don't mean to gatecrash, but just wanted to say *Karin*, did your GP tell you to go for your blood test on a particular cycle day? I only ask as they measure your progesterone level to see if it's peaked and this best done at 7 days post ovulation, as progesterone is produced after ovulation. As you are only just getting a positive on the OPK's you won't have ovulated yet as OPK's pick up an LH surge and you would expect to get this 24-48 hours before ovualation happens.

May be worth checking whether you need to go back in a week to have them done to give a more accurate result?

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Gatecrash away Chux (Like we could stop ya!!)  

Karin - Enjoy the extended  

Frankie -  Don't worry about it. We are all dreading feeling grotty whilst looking after our little ones. Hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Ready - WELL DONE DH!  you sound sooooooo proud 

 to everyone else. Got a brain the size of a pea this evening 

Deb


----------



## becca

hey r4f wahhhhhooooooooooooooooooo to dh tell him hes a good boy 

just a quick one to let you know had my 12 wk scan today and all is well everything was low risk which was good to hear.

right i will pop by later ..ive just got in from ds swimming.
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F-glad DH took the test seriously and it is done.

Karin- i got her a party dress ages ago saw it and liked it now thinking its going to be too big as its 12-18 and she only jsut in 9-12!

Frankie-  Hope you feel slightly better soon

Becca- glad the scan went well


----------



## KW33

*Chux* Good point... might speak to doc and put it off until next Monday. Thanks!!! Would be day 19 tomorrow so not sure what she was thinking but didn't think about it until you mentioned it.

*Clare* Where did you get dress from and what's it like? Only asking as i want a nice dress for Emma but haven't seen ANY I like.

*Becca* Great news on your scan!! Must have been fab to see your little one wriggling away.

*Frankie* Don't be silly you come here and complain.. I so remember what it was like!! Bleugh!!!

Hi to Deb and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Becca, really glad to hear your scan went well


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin its a proper girly party dress thought I had a photo on comp but can't find it.  It is light pink satin with net under the skirt and darker pink spots on it.  can't describe it right.  I got it from Matalan a while ago it was reduced to just £5 so had to get it


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Becca*, fantastic news on your scan you must be delighted. Are you telling people yet? I loved that part of pregnancy its lovely getting everyones happy reaction isn't it?

*Karin*, great to see you being so positive. The tww is horrible and I don't think you'd be human if it didn't get to you after all its so important.

*Clare*, pity about Isabel's party dress but an excuse to go out and buy another and I'm sure she'll get to wear the one you originally bought her to other parties. Its lovely to dress them up isn't it?

*Deb*, have a nice relaxing evening.

*Ready4*, well done your DH for being on top of everything required to make the test go well. Your appointment is only a couple of weeks away now isn't it?

*Frankie*, I agree entirely that feeling rotton and looking after a toddler can be very hard. Evelyn kindly shared a D & V bug with us and just as she was getting better we were feeling rubbish. Not fun. Glad that your GP is being supportive. I do hope you feel better soon.

*Leanne*, hi there hope all is well with you.

Right I should get on.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Karin, sounds very definite that this is your time.  It's so hard but try and keep that PMA that you have going now (and if you find out how, let me know..ha ha).  Have a good night.  

Frankie, glad that you don't have to make excuses to work more so not so awkward.  I'm sure you feel bad for your DD, but this time will only be minimal and then things will get better.  Glad dh is a big help.  Is it an option for him to take her swimming?

Deb, thanks for your note.

becca, wonderful news on your scan!  Must have been amazing seeing your little one growing and a relief knowing that it's a "normal" pregnancy.  

Clare, the dress sounds so adorable.  I missed that part of the conversation.  Do you have a special occasion coming up?

Edna, it felt good that dh took the test seriously as he has a "what will be will be" attitude, so it felt good seeing his effort (aside from me not worrying that the test won't be accurate).  Yep...our appt is 2 weeks this Friday.  By the way, I have to tell you that I always smile when I see Evenlyn's photo. She looks so cool (and sweet!) with the glasses.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

r4f- its Isabels birthday a week on fri so that is/was her party dress but think it is going to be too big for her. It was actually her due date today was just too comfy!

~Sorry for lack of personals Isabel not great full of cold and horrid cough and I'm getting ready for work


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Clare - have you read back over your posts from a year ago - how frustrated were you  

Hope you manage to get Is something nice to wear and she feels better soon.

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

yeah the race was on to get baby out before parents went away and it didn't happen and oh m/w telling me I wouldn't make it xmas never mind a month past!!  already planning on going a week over this time!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

How a year changes your life. Brill ain't it


----------



## KW33

Morning.

BMS last night so feeling positive about this month still... like you say *Ready4* trying to keep the PMA going!!! Poor dh2b... his face when I suggested we "have another go" tonight!!!  But he's willing so we'll see. Going to try tonight and again on Saturday/Sunday... at least we will be able to say we tried our best.  Have changed blood test appointment to Monday now as Chux suggested.

*Clare* If I got a BFP I would add a week to my due date too... all that build up to that date to watch it sail past   Dress sounds lovely, shame it may not fit. Ah well an excuse to shopping!!! 

Hi to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, duh, should have realized what the dress was for from your ticker.  It's amazing to think that she was in your stomach a year ago and now you have this miracle that's a little person.  I know I was very emotional Evan's first bday (well, and the second one too).  Guess you were treating her too well in there that she didn't want to come out.  Hope she feels better soon.

Karin, you're definitely covering all bases so let's hope this is your month.  Sounds very promising.

Nothing new here.  Work is stressful now...not good for trying to keep relaxed in preperation for everything, but at least it's helping the time pass.  Next few weeks are going to be rough too as we're entering system testing and I anticipate lots of problems.  Oh well...it's just work and even with the pressure, all I can think about it Feb 1st.


----------



## Amee

r4f - I know its easy to say but feb 1 is round the corner, and will be here before u know it!  

Karin - well done on BMS, me and DH too cold other night so it was tues morn!!  what an excuse!!  so hopefully like u again tonight, then Fri, then Sunday....I still have done oopks, just dont get time....waht time do u do yours?

Clare - I nearly bought L a beautiful red dress today from next (sale)  but then she dont walk like Is so wont be able to crawl around...have to think of plan B, its either a mini skirt/dress, or trousers!!


----------



## alison123

I added 2 weeks to my due date in my head as doctor bought date forward three days from what clinic said and everyone told me first babies are always late!! she came 4 days early and I went into labour at work!!! it was my last day! and convinced I would have two weeks to still put feet up!! that will teach me, taking a few days off next time!! 

R4F - sorry hon, bit behind on here is Feb 1 when you start next tx or test results? 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Dh2b stuck in traffic and wont be home for hours and in bad mood so BMS looking very unlikely tonight.  Do you all think if we do it tomorrow after having done it Sun, Mon and Tues it's enough? Or should i hassle for tonight? 

I got Emma a dress today but not sure if I like it or not... see what dh2b thinks and then decide.

*Amee* I do my OPK at about 2pm as someone on here told me that LH surge is at it's strongest about this time. Sounds as though you have got a very good chance this month with all that BMS. Sending lots of 

*Ready4* Not long now... Work might distract you a little but you're bound to be thinking of it lal the time. Try and take it easy.

*Sallyo* Ooh your little one did catch you short!!!  My little one was 4 days late but it felt like forever!!! I remember ringing my best friend and saying "this baby is NEVER coming out!!" 

Hi to everyone else, hope you've had a good day.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Amee, thanks for your words.  It's now like being down to the 2WW.

sallyo, how you doing on your 2ww?  Dh and I switched clinics back in Nov.  This doctor did tests on me and dh (one of mine took a few weeks of being on the meds and then 6 weeks or so for them to get the results and dh had to be on high dose vitamins for a few months) and so our follow up appt is Feb 1st when the dr will tell us the results.  If we're both ok, then we can move ahead with ivf.  But if one or both of us needs treatment, then we'll have to do that first.  So am very anxious to hear if we can move forward and just want to try again.

Karin, sorry dh2b won't make it home tongiht.  From what I've heard, it's not necessary to try every night and sperm can survive for a couple days so I would imagine you've covered all bases.  Must be so fun to dress your little girl up.  I love buying and dressing Evan.


----------



## Amee

Karin - if its any consolation, no BMS after all for me either, DH qute upset about work news so go out on the lash wiht his bro....watch the game of course, but he just came home and said he needed to get drunk....lucky me    all I can think of is those drunk wrigglers...he will not be in mood at all!  think uve probs covered loads, so if u miss tonight Im sure u will be ok....I have only managed one sess!    

R4f - 2ww is horrid, but when Im waiting for a date, I count each one at the end of the day and cross out in my diary, its then I day closer to the day I want!  

Sallyo - good luck for 2ww..

back to watching CSI!


----------



## cleo1

Hi thanks for your words of wisdom Sally and Edna - they've kept me on the same dose of stims so I was panicking for nothing -having another scan tomorrow morning. All this oestrogen in my system is making me very temporamental -had an appraisal today and the poor appraisor asked about my plans for other children and I just said, yes, I'd love another, and then she asked me more questions and more questions until I just got all emotional and said that ' i'm having IVF at the moment and I'm very sensitive and I've got 24 maturing follicles and I feel like a stuffed hen' and promptly burst into tears! Sometimes people can push you abit too far!!

Ready -HELLO! We go back 'till 2004 when we both got lucky! Let's hope 2008 will be similar.

thinking of everyone on this thread......
Cleoxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Edna

Hi everyone,

Hope all of you are well.

*Ready4*, thanks for your lovely words about my Evelyn...I obviously agree! I've got everything crossed that your results are good and that you can try again. All this waiting around is horrible, even if the tests are needed its still frustrating.

*Clare*, poor Isabel hope she gets over her cold quickly. As for this baby being late they do say every pregnancy and baby are different so I'll bet that junior will be early to surprise you.

*Karin*, even if you don't do the deed tonight I'm sure you've given yourselves the best chance of success. As Ready4 says sperm can live a long time. Sometimes I think its better not to push for BMS when the mood is really wrong. I know that when we thought we could succeed naturally we lost the fun and it became too mechanical. Not good for the relationship.

*Deb*, hope all is well with you.

*Sallyo*, I was expecting Evelyn to be late too. I did manage to finish work before everything started but only just! I do remember very clearly thinking that I couldn't be in labour which was obviously wrong. Still I did get more time with her afterwards before having to go back to work. As you say next time I'm going to give myself more of a break.

*Amee*, ahh I see another DH has "manflu"...hope he feels better soon. Fingers crossed for you after all it only takes one.

*Cleo*, great news that everything is going well with your cycle after all. IVF can be very stessfull and everything can feel like such a hurdle. As for your appraisal I'm gobsmacked . It is against every sex discrimination law to ask questions about having children. You would have a case and I'm furious on your behalf.

Right very busy day tomorrow and I've got lots to get ready.

lol

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Well no BMS last night. DH2b was home very late due to traffic and tired and grumpy, so best left. We have agreed to try tonight though and Saturday too... just in case!! 

*Edna* It's hard to balance the "need" to have BMS on the right day with not making it all too forced isn't it? Left him alone last night as if pushed it probably would have ended up with one of us VERY grumpy.

*Cleo* Glad that cycle is going okay. None of their business re having more children!!! 

*Amee* so annoying when BMS doesn't go to plan isn't it? So is Friday going to be your night then?   I LOVE CSI... which is your favourite?

*Ready4* You can join me in my 2ww hun... we can keep each other going.  

Hi to everyone else. hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Mornig all,

Amee, sorry about the work stresses of your dh and how it affected your night of trying.  Hopefully that one time did the trick.  That's exactly why I added the ticker (couple months ago) as it does help the time pass when you're counting down and the numbers decrease.  

cleo, I remember you from way back wtih our first miracles! How's your little one?  Poor you for being pushed about kids in the future.  Most think it's an innocent and friendly question, but they just have no idea.  Yesterday my cousin commented about Evan's photo (on messenger) and then asked when the next one will be.  I just responded "dunno" and luckily she stopped there.  (She knew we had ivf but had no idea what that entailed physically and more so emotionally).  Good luck at your appt today.  Any ideas when EC will be?

Edna, well from an unbiased opinion, Edna is really beautiful and looks like such a sweetie.  Thanks for your support about the waiting.  You said you have a very busy day today.  Got anything special planned?

Karin, sounds like it was a good thing not to push dh last night as he was probably too tired anyways.  You're trying every other night so you've really done all you can do.  Thanks...I'd rather be in your 2WW, but I'll join you.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

aggggghhhhhhh!!! I've recently been cajoled to join the NCT committee as our local area rep. Not something I really had a great desire to do but they were desperate. Anyway went to the meeting last night and sooooo many of them were announcing they were pg with no 2. I felt like standing up and shouting "what about me - I've had two pregnancies, only have one child, and I'm desperate for more but suffer from IF".   

Luckily I contained my inner urges but am beginning to wonder why I joined the NCT in the first place - feel like I've just opened myself up to a load more mental torchure  Idiot that I am.

Sorry just needed to blurrrrrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## cleo1

Well, I know what you mean about lots of pregnant women around - is it because we're just more aware of it or has spring come early? Quite a few of my friends have announced their second pregnancies recently and I'm coping with them -except one who is exceptionally smug -it's such a horrible feeling to be envious, I hate it!

About being asked re further children in appraisal -yes, it's not right at all is it, but won't be persuing any complaints as need a reference! Viscious circle!

Had a further scan and I just need one more dose of stims and then , to use the nurses term, will be 'coasting in' for egg collection on Monday morning. Feel alot happier now I don't think I'll die of OHSS! (what a hypochondriac I am!! -was even planning to visit local solicitor to draw up my will just in case -should have already been done I know but....) Anyway, I'm rambling on so take care all,
love, Cleoxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
pS Ready -how's Canada? Is it cold at the mo? I was in Toronto and Nova Scotia in the summer and had a fab time.


----------



## ready4Family

Deb, so sorry that you're surrounded by people in the committee announcing they're pregnant a second time.  Isn't fair is it?  Your time will come hun...hang in there.

cleo, good question about is it because we're being more aware?  Definitely think that's the case for strangers...at the mall, etc.  And i guess we're just at that age (e.g. 30s) where friends are having kids.  It's so hard.  Dh's brother and SIL announced their pregnancy back in Nov or so and thier kid is 15 months younger than Evan.  Once she stopped breastfeeding, they tried and after a few months, voila.  Would be nice to be that easy isn't it?  Great news on your scan!  So glad all is ok with you and you don't need to worry about OHSS.  I'll be thinking of you on Monday.  Do you think you'll do a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer?  Wow..great that you travelled here recently.  Never been to Nova Scotia but would love to some day.  Toronto's weather has been wacky.  Got a ton of snow back in Dec (25cm + 10 cm on another storm), then the other week it warned up and it all melted (fine by me!).  Today's ok, but it's supposed to be very cold by the weekend again.  You just never know what to expect here.   Ok..well I'm rambling.  Good luck for Monday!


----------



## KW33

Hi,

*Deb*  It's just so hard when people around you are announcing isn't it? I feel like screaming everytime.

*Cleo* EC on monday... fab news!!!  

*Ready4* Give me snow over perpetual rain any day... so grey and miserable here.  Any news on the writers strike? Who is your mcDreamy?! 

Hi to everyone else.

We are going for it tonight... Dh2b home and in a very positive mood so going to totally take advantage!!!  Hard to believe that I am really now in the 2ww... Until we stop  though I don't start to stress.... 

Karin

xxx


----------



## karen

Hi all,

I haven't posted for along time so lots of new names and some I know (Hi Ready4, Edna). Can I come back? 

I'm hopefully going to start down regging early feb and had immune blood taken last week and am waiting for the results (due 1-2 weeks).

Karen


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well.

*Karen*, welcome back lovely to hear from you. What a cute picture of your DD. Hope she enjoyed the chocolate coins when she got them. Fingers crossed that your immune testing comes back OK.

*Karin*, wise decision to leave BMS alone yesterday...enjoy tonight!

*Ready4*, nothing special planned just work, but I write at Lloyd's on a Thursday and so need to get into the office early as I'm out most of the day, which means I need everything to be ready the night before. Sounds like your weather is all over the place. 4 seasons in one week?

*Cleo*, good point but I get so mad when bosses break the rules. It just adds to your stress. Good news on your scan and that you can go for ET on Monday. Very exciting (and nerve wracking).

*Deb*, I volunteer for the NCT too and I know what you mean about all those pregnant women. But then I do want to give something back and the NCT was a lifeline to me as a new mum and I don't want our local branch to fold...I've got very good at hiding my feelings at the next BFP announcement. I was given some great advice on here to expect that everyone is going to announce a BFP and then I can be happier when none does. A bit mad huh?

Still waiting for AF...come on now getting a bit ridiculous now. This happened last time too the drugs really mess with my system. Trying all the sympathetic magic I can muster. White jeans for me!.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Edna* Hope AF turns up for you VERY soon (like today!!) Put on your best white frilly knickers... that alwasy works for me!!! 

*Karen* Hi, hope your results come through okay. 

We managed bms again last night so at the very least we can say we tried our best this month. night off tonight as I'm off to London to see Dirty Dancing the musical... can't wait!!

Hi to ready4, Debs, Cleo, Clare, Frankie, Amme and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## karen

Hi all,

Edna what do you do? "write at lloyds" that sounds very grand. Light clothes and totally unprepared its the only way.....

Karin how was dirty dancing? I can't summon any enthusiasm to go out in the day its so wet and rainy let alone at night.

DD started music club after school yesterday and we had to pick them up at 3:15pm in the rain and wait in the playground until 3:30pm and then they go back into the classroom for 30mins. Unless you live on the same street as the school there is no time to go back home - madness!

Am crossing fingers that immune bloods got to chicago as they warned me that there is snow there and so it can delay or prevent blood getting through and they'e been doing some repeats! I fainted after 11 test tubes and had to be brought round again and then needle reinserted for last 6 so I've been praying the sun shines in chicago!

Ready: How is potty training going now?


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, unfortunately, the writer's strike is still going strong.  It was the Golden Globes last Sunday (do you get those in the UK?) and it was so sad as it was just a press conference with 2 people announcing the awards.  No one was there.  I definitely like Patrick Dempsey.  How about you?  Sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.  Are you going to test on the 1st?  Oh..lucky you with Dirty Dancing.  It's here too (in Toronto) and definitely want to see it at some point.  I'd love to hear what you think of it.

karen, lovely to see you over here.  Of course you can return..the door is always open.  It would be lovely if we ended up cycling together (but we may be behind you).  The music class must have been fun for DD, but the timing sounds bad for you (esp in bad weather).  I'll do a "sun" dance for you so (don't know if there's such thing, but I'll make one up...he he) so you don't have to repeat any of those tests.  You had such an awful experience last time.  Funny you should ask about potty training..see below.   

Edna, sounds like you're nice and organized for your full day of work.  Do you work somewhere else the rest of the week?  I think you mentioned awhile ago what you do.  Yeah...our weather has been pretty crazy.  Poor you with always waiting for AF and it taking its bloody time.  I do hope it comes soon so you can start your natrual FET.

Good news!  Last night Evan went peepee on the potty.  We were all so excited and he got a smartie as a reward.  (As a note, the two nights prior, I didn't put his diaper back on after sitting on the potty as we were just going upstairs for his bath.  Well he went in his pants and hated it).

Other news is that dh got promoted at work.  It's a great opportunity for him and he's happy about it.  Only thing is they told him that he's going to have to travel.  This poses a problem if we're cycling.  Obviously it's out of the question at EC time.  But also, for all our last ETs, I didn't lift Evan at all during the 2WW just to not take chances so pray they don't ask him this time.  (Evan is 30 lbs or so, so is over the maximum allowed weight to lift, and although he can do a lot of things on his own, he needs lifting in/out of crib, when getting diapers changed, etc).  Other problem is that I faint at the sight of needles so there's no way I could inject myself.  (I've even gotten faint a couple of times when dh has given me needles if it's taking too long).  If he travels during stimming or d/r time, I'l be tired but can make do for morning injections since i could drop Evan off at daycare and then stop at the clinic for them to inject me (wouldn't have been an option at the last clinic since it was way downtown, but this one has a north location as well as their downtown one).  The issue would be the nighttime one.  Dont know what I'll do if they ask him to travel during this time.  Dh said that he's going to tell his work about it so at least he has a valid reason for not travelling at EC time, but he can't prevent the rest of the time.  Guess I shouldn't worry about it until we're at that step though.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## alison123

Hi Everyone, 

Hu Ready - at least if he is telling his work then they will know - if the worst happens maybe you can get Evan into a bed before then and change nappies on the floor on a mat (though he may be potty trained by the sound of it!!) ? my dd is 26lbs (she is 2 1/2) and I lift her all the time, but tend to squat down and let he climb onto me then stand up so im using my legs rather than my stomach muscles, lets just hope he wont have to travel at those times - is his work quite understanding? 

Karin - good luck this month - fingers crossed. 

Edna - how are you? 

My 2ww is dragging so slowly!! I have a few symptoms that like them all can be any of the three things, cyclogest, AF and Pregnancy! - so not reading into to any of them - also too early, EC was only a week yesterday, so I guess I wouldnt have any yet anyway! 

I am however very short tempered and teary - not good at work!!


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Karin*, enjoy Dirty Dancing. I'd love to see it.

*Karen*, I'm an underwriter and I work in the London Market based in the City so I'm part based at my companies office and part at Lloyds. It sounds terribly grand but it isn't really. Yesterday I spent most of my time signing endorsements ie admin so busy but not difficult. Your schools schedule sounds crazy even if you live in the same street you would only have just got home before having to go out again. Hoping your bloods got through successfully, 11 vials!!! I wouldn't fancy repeating that either.

*Ready4*, well done to your DH for getting promotion. I'm sure you can work round travel and cycling. As for after I think you have family nearby so whilst not ideal maybe they could help you with looking after Evan? You may also be able to get help with the injections. Its not fun but I discovered that I could do them myself when Neil was away during our cycle, and after the first it doesn't seem like such a big thing anymore although obviously not nice. Its amazing what you can do if you have to.

*Sallyo*, time is so funny and seems to take forever when you are waiting for something. Still you are now into the second week so halfway there. Sending you lots of positive vibes.   

No sign of AF today...so still trying the sympathetic magic.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## meobs

Hi ladies

Have not been on here for a while, sorry.  But just to keep you posted:  I have down reg on 29th Jan so am currently trying to get really healthy.  Feeling excited and positive about the whole thing.  Doing FET.

Will try and catch up with you all soon.
Love
M
xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Thanks all for letting me rant. Feeling much better today as had a night out with the postnatal group last night and had a few too many cocktails (oops!) but haven't laughed so much in ages.  Only one little 'sticky point' when the usual "we plan to have x months between babies" came up but I just announced I would 'take what I could get if it didn't cost five grand' and they all realised that it was probably not the best subject to be discussin (they know we've been trying again). 

Right must go as having a day out in London tomorrow as have a Charity trustees meeting so up at the crack of dawn and leaving Amy with Daddy.

Sleep tight all
Deb


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

WOW what a great show!!! I went with my best friend and we had such a ball. Brilliant!!! Back home now and dh2b saying that he's too tired (again!!).  Oh well might just have to leave it at that and now consider myself to be on the dreaded 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope your all ready for the over analysis of every little twinge!!  Will be testing on the 30th as on 31st I am going to a spa and a couple of the pools there you can't use if pregnant. It will be 33 I think so something should show by then... if we make it that far 

*Karen* How will you know that blood have arriced correctly... do they let you know? Hoping Chicago is sunny!!!   

*Ready4* I like Patrick Dempsey too, although also like Mcsteamy for his being so blatant and have a soft spot for little Georgie!!  Don't have Golden Globes here I don't think. Aren't they supposed to be an indicator of the oscars? Great news on the potty training... well done Evan!!!    Congratulations on DH promotion but can undersatnd the knock effect that this will have on treatment for you all. 

*Sally * What date are you testing? 

*Edna* COME ON AF!!!!! 

*Meobs* Hi, Not long til DR...great idea to be healthy. Sending lots of  for your TX.

*Debs* Well done for being so up front about it... it's not ever easy is it... bet they soon stopped after that. Hope you've had a good (not too wet!) day in London.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

hi guys just wanted to say   

have read your posts and check everyday...but just havent got time to post the last few days..been flat out....work,and ds has sooo many parties at the mo and catching up on the house work....think the sickness has eased off now so started to feel human again so trying to get everything back to the way i like it x

xx


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

KW33 - official test date is 25th, i always end up testing early though, and have been feeling sick last two days and really sore (.)(.)s so either AF is on her way (as get that before) or FINGERS CROSSED I may get a positive - either way, I am sure to test early - I have a test left over from last cycle which will make it easier to test early! 

Becca - glad sickness has eased off - bet thats a relief. 

Edna - Any news yet?? 

Sorry was planning a good catch-up but DH is now watching over me waiting for PC!! no peace!


----------



## KW33

*Sally* Official test date is only 5 days away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow hun... how are you feeling? Hoping that sickness and sore boobs are signs that your BFP is roud the corner... got my fingers crossed for you. 

xxx


----------



## alison123

thanks Karin, I really hope so too - its so hard to let yourself think that way - DH asked me today if I thought I was and I said I didnt want to say it out loud!! 

I am feeling very anxious and have a knot in my stomach - I have had a positive the last two times (last chem preg) really early - so think I might just test, maybe tomorrow (i know i know - too early) and see!! 

Whens your AF due or test date??


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you've all had a good weekend. Ours has been quiet and I've been making marmalade so the house has a lovely citrus smell in it.

*Meobs*, not long till you start d/r now, good that you have such a positive mental attitude.

*Debs*, sounds like a fab night out with your friends. Cocktails yum haven't had those for ages. Hope your friends take the hint and cut out those ttc no2 conversations.

*Karin*, sending you lots of positive vibes for you . If it helps you get through the tww analyse away and use us as your sounding board.

*Sallyo*, don't test too early now...and by that I mean don't test tomorrow it will only be inconclusive  Hoping those symptoms are positive.

*Becca*, glad to hear that you are feeling human again. Hopefully starting to enjoy your pregnancy now.

Right DH has cooked a lovely dinner and I don't want to leave it to get cold so I will leave this here.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Evening

Well Dh2b *completely* surprised me last night by cooking dinner and then suggesting an "early" night!!!  So I now feel ike I've done all that I can. So 2ww starts here and it's 9 days until I'll test unless the witch beats me to it.  I am determined to start this 2ww positively so am proudly wearing white knickers for the rest of the week in defiance!!  Nothing much to report apart from some quite sore ovary twinges based on my right hand side mostly. Got the 21 day blood test tomorrow although it's not day 21  So apaologies now for boring you all rigid with my every tingle and ache!!  

*Sally*Tomorrow....?!    Perhaps you should wait a little longer? Just a little?

*Becca* Glad the sickness is easing for you now and hope you can enjoy your pregnancy a little more.

*Edna* Marmalade... mmmm... I used to love it on hot buttered toast. something I miss now as am allergic to oranges. Bet the house smells gorgeous.

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

evening all
goodluck to all those on the 2ww got my scan tomorrow and hoping all OK can't take any more bad news as DH's dad died very suddenly on holiday in Barbados on Friday


----------



## KW33

Oh *Clare* I'm so sorry to hear that.  My condolences and lots of hugs for you and DH. Lots of    for your scan... come and tell us about it.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

will do then may not be on for a couple of days unless can get on at my mums as I'm staying there with Isabel while Iain goes to London to see his family


----------



## Edna

Clare,

What terrible news. Poor you and poor DH. What a horrible thing to happen.

Thinking of you both.

Hope tomorrows scan goes well and gives you some happy news.


Edna


----------



## Edna

Karin,

Glad that you managed another BMS session this month. Everything crossed for you.


Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

we now not sure when to tell them about baby


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Clare  awful awful news. Sending you lots of  for tomorrow and hoping that you and DH (and his family) are ok

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sallyo, thanks for your note.  Don't think we'll be switching Evan in to a bed for a bit (although we were very causally looking at beds yesterday at the mall).  Glad you've found a good way to lift your little one.  His work is understanding but they said that it must be a comprimise two ways.  The 2WW is just torutre isn't it?  Your symptoms sound really promising!       This so takes an emotional toll on us.

Edna, yes my inlaws live close by and my dad works not too far by. Guess the only thing is the main lifting is putting him to bed or taking him out first thing int he morning.  Don't know what i'll do about night injections.  If you don't mind me asking, when you do the injections yourself, do you do them in your bottom?  They always tell us to inject there so don't know how I'd reach.  I'm always impressed when I hear of those that inject themselves.  Ooooh...your house must smell so refreshing!  Any AF signs? 

Meobs, that's exciting that you're starting soon.  I'm the same with trying to eat healthy.  With new years and getting together with friends recently, we've been having so much dessert that I said to dh on Friday that I'm cutting it out now (which is hard when he likes to have it in the house).  Anyways, keep us posted on how you're doing.

Deb, rant anytime.  Laughing is the best medicine.  It's the best getting together with friends. Glad your friends are understanding and quickly changed the topic.

Karin, great to hear that Dirty Dancing was so great!  I'm plannign on catching with a friend over here later in the year.  I tend to go for the 'goody goody' guys so i'm not a huge fan of McSteamy, but he is nice to look at.  I also like Georgie.  You don't get Golden Globes?  They're so fun with all the stars dressed up (I don't even care who wins...just like to see the fancy dresses, tuxes and who is with who, etc).  They included tv and movies.  Do you get the Oscars?  Sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.  You and dh certainly gave it all you can and now it's up to nature.     

becca, glad the mornign sickness has worn off and you can function better.  

Clare, all the best with tomorrow's scan.  I bet you're anxious.  Oh hun...I'm so sorry to hear about your father in law.  There are really no words.  Hope you're both doing ok.  


Well, Evan has yet to get another smartie for going on the potty.  Hopefully it'll happen again at some point.  

Dh told his boss about our upcomming tx so they understand why he cannot travel during crucial times.  It still poses a problem for injections though...and if we get a BFP, the progesterone injectsion go on for 3 months.  But I only hope and pray that we have that problem of me getting someone to help with them.  I was a bit annoyoed at dh though as he did tell me that there are trade shows that he WILL attend no matter what's happening with us.  

He did make up for it today though as we were at my inlaws celebrating my MILs bday and as we toasted her (and dh's promotion), he said he wanted to make another toast...to him and me as it was 10 years ago tomorrow (Mon) that we had our first date.  I was very impressed that he remembered.  Then when we got home, he had a surprise card and crystal bears waiting (I collect crystal).  So sweet of him.

Ok...well, I should sign off now.


----------



## shazzy

Hi ladies
Haven't posted on here, have been on other threads but this one seems more suitable for the way i'm feeling today. I'm on my 2ww.  I'm due to test Wed 23rd but needless to say it was driving me potty and i tested yesterday and today and got BFN! 

I'm more disappointed than i imagined i'd be and i had almost conviced myself i would get BFP.  I had been feeling a bit queesy but my last cycles have been natural FETs so this is the firtst time i have used the progesterone pessaries and from some of your post i see that they make you feel sick so that has totally misled me.  I had grade 9 embies and because i've got DS i had conviced myself this would be BFP.

Haven't told DH yet - he will be gutted  

Just constantly reminding myself how lucky i am to have one little miracle.  Now i'm feeling really selfish at being disappointed because i have DS and can remember how i felt before him.  I always thought after having him i'd never feel this level of longing again but here i am bubbling because i've got BFN when i already have my gorgeous DS.  Whats wrong with me! Sorry girls but just had to get this out to try and get myself back together again.

Sorry for the selfish post, now i have found this thread i will stay on here as i feel like its inappropriate to post on the other threads - i'm sure the girls must think i'm an ungrateful moo when i already have DS and i'm on moaning about getting BFN.

Shazzy


----------



## KW33

*Shazzy*    You poor thing. You must be feeling terrible but it is possible that you tested too soon. Will you test again on Wed? We all feel that guilt to a certain exent hun. But you are allowed to feel that longing for another child. Does not make you "ungrateful" for the beautiful miracle that you have, not at all. A BFN is devastating and heartbreaking. The ladies on here are lovely and we all understand that drive to have "another miracle". Big hugs.

Karin

xxx


----------



## shazzy

Karin

Thanks for that you just made me   (in a nice way).

After my post this morning my DS came away with something silly that made me laugh and i just thought how lucky i was.  Made me feel a bit better.  

Shazzy


----------



## alison123

Hi Shazzy, 

I absolutely sympathise and agree that the need for a second child can be as strong as the first  - but of course we are very lucky to have our first and I am unable to fathom what it must feel like to have no children. It doesn't make us selfish wanting more however, and you got pregnant once it will happen again. I'm on my second 2ww at the moment as my last was a chem preg and I had my day of being upset and then had my DD to see me through to this time. I refuse to let treatment take away any of my time with DD, even emotionally - so last time once I had my cry, I threw myself into playing with her  - what tonic! sounds like you DS is already cheering you up. 

Within a day of my BFN I was planning my next treatment - thats just my way - I have to be proactive and it helped me get over it. 

I wish you every luck - 

Sally


----------



## KW33

*Shazzy* Sorry for making you cry... just wanted you to know that you are not alone in feeling like this.  Everyone on here is a fantastic support and I don't know how I would have got through the last few months without them. Just knowing they are there helps as you always know you have somewhere to go where someone will understand. Aren't they amazing? My little one can make me smile from the depths of despair... little princess.  

*Sally* How you doing? Stay away from those pee sticks!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## alison123

Hi karin, 

Good thanks - feel the same today as yesterday which is good I guess - I am continually waiting for the symptoms to fade, signalling AF but so far so good! 

I have pm'd you. 

Sally


----------



## ♡ C ♡

shazzy- so sorry to hear of your BFN I really hope that the result is different on Wed for you.

Back from my scan and 1 baby and 1 hb.  Measured a little small but they did an external scan and they said it was within normal limits and all looked good.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Great news Clare


----------



## ready4Family

shazzy, hello and welcome to this thread.  I'm so sorry for your hpt results.  It still may be too early so don't give up yet.  This IF is so hard.  Know exactly how you feel as our DS was our first ivf attempt (after many failed IUIs) so this time around I assumed our FET (and then ivf) would work.  I think everyone that comes on here makes the comment of how they feel guilty for wanting another because they don't want to seem un grateful for the little one that they have so your feelings are really common. There's nothing wrong with you. Those that conceive on their own never feel guilty so why should we?  For me, I just love my son so much taht the desire to have another is that much stronger.  Plus, the pain of infertility never goes away and for me, gets stronger with each BFN.  I hope that your formal test shows differently on Wed, and if not, that your next attempt will be the one.  Post here whenever you want.  We truely understand what you're going through.

Clare, great news on your scan.  YOu must feel a bit relieved as i know you were anxious for the scan.


----------



## becca

SHAZZY hey im so sorry for the bfn..but it is know to change on the last day..so do your test again on  wed.

claire wahoooo great news on your scan

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Frankie B

Claire I've just read your awful news I'm really sorry   I'm so glad your scan went well, don't worry about size, healthy heartbeat is what matters  

I'm sorry so bad at posting I am reading all your posts but still very sick so going to have a early night.  I'll post soon!

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Clare* I'm so pleased about your scan, seeing that little heartbeat flickering away.  Hope you and your family are okay. 

*Frankie* Poor you with the sickness... I had it terribly with Emma and yet here I am hoping for nausea!!  This 2ww makes me crazy!!! 

*Ready4* I would definitely recommend the show... and so much fun. Girls whooping and screaming!!  Yes we do get the Oscars, but normally through the middle of the night... so don't often watch them. Although next morning check the news programmes, like you I want to see what everyone wore!!

 to Sally, Deb, Shazzy, Becca, Edna and everyone else.

So I have 8 days to go and the craziness has started!!!  Every twinges has me guessing!! I have had a lot of pain in right ovary... don't know if that means anything?  Just wish I could fast forward 8 days. 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, still no sign of AF...I'm beginning to think I'd better buy a HPT always the strongest sympathetic magic. As for injections I was told to do them in my stomach or thigh. I always inject in the fatty part of my thigh and its mostly fine. I think if you needed help your family would rally round and be there for you. The main problem would be that they would know what you are doing.

*Karin*,  the waiting is sooo hard. Unfortunately theres nothing to do but endure it. Have you got any nice distractions planned? It might help.

*Frankie*, poor you hope the sickness subsides soon and that you can start enjoying being pregnant.

*Shazzy*, big hugs  from me too...as the others have said you have tested early and results do change. Really hoping that this will be the case for you too. As for the need to have another child you are in good company we all feel the same way and its not selfish. Please keep posting here everyone will understand you. Give your DS a big cuddle I know my Evelyn helps cheer me up when I'm feeling low.

*Clare*, really glad that your scan went well and you've got a good strong little heartbeat. As for sharing your news with your DHs family it might help everyone to have something so happy to think about. Not that it will take away the pain of losing a beloved father but it might help. Not sure if I've expressed this right so I hope you know what I'm trying to say. My dad died 10 years ago. I still miss him and find it sad that he never knew his granddaughter but do believe he's still with us in a way and am determined Evelyn will know him through us. I'm sure you and your DH will do the same for your two.

*Sallyo*, I love your PMA...you are absolutely right to live in the moment and take time to enjoy our LOs. Hope you are doing OK with the tww.

Right must go and sort out dinner.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ~ Chux ~

*Shazzy* - Just a quick post to say if the clinic told you to test Wednesday then that was for a reason!! Don't give up just yet.

As to the rest of you, I think I'm going to have to make a rule of this thread that all posters leave their guilt at the door!! You (we) are all human and just because conception may not have been done in the 'traditional' way (hey, that's _sooooooooo_ yesterday ) doesn't mean that you can't have the same emotions as the next woman. We are all grateful for our LO's and love them to pieces, but that doesn't mean you are selfish for wanting another. Heck, if it does then I'd better pack up and go now. 

So here endeth todays sermon......good luck all!!

Chux xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

chux said:


> just because conception may not have been done in the 'traditional' way (hey, that's _sooooooooo_ yesterday )


  

Oh dear. DH and I have put aside our differences and have been making merry the last few days. Trouble is I'm now exhausted  

Karin - with you on the wanted to fast forward!!!

Deb


----------



## ~ Chux ~

LOL Deb..........hence the "may not" as opposed to "didn't"!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Well MIL has been told about spud DH was going to tell her when he saw her tomorrow but it came out today and she is happy. She is also happy that it is due around what would have ben their wedding anniversay and if I was to go 3 weeks over FIL birthday (Please no not 3 weeks over! 9 days was bad enough!)


----------



## KW33

Awww *Clare* at least MIL has something positive to look forward to in this sad time. 9 Days late... and i thought 4 days was bad...!!!!! Love bubba's name... Spud!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Frankie, sorry you're still sufferingn so.  Hope you feel better soon.

Karin, a friend and I are definitely planning on seeing Dirty Dancing later in the year (too girly for dh).  Sounds like you had a great time.  So guess for the Oscars, you're getting them live which is why it's middle of the night.  Too bad as they're fun to watch.  THe 2WW is just torture isn't it?  You just wait for signs.  I'm hoping the ovary pain does mean something.  

Edna, hoping your AF comes soon.  Do you think you could be pregnant?  That's good then that you can inject in your thigh so you can see what you're doing and reach.  Oh...as for our family members knowing what we're doing...we've told my dad, his girlfriend and my inlaws (but no one else) so I don't mind if they know the details.  Mind you, I dont' think I'd be comfortable having my FIL inject me..that would be just a little strange (even though he'd prob be the best candidate).  My MIL just said that she'd do it if need be.  

chux, you said it with not feeling guilty!  Actually, I think you're the one that gave me that great advice of how no one else feels guilty so why should we.

clare, I'm sure your news brougth a smile to your MIL and helped during this really hard time.  Sounds like the birth will be really special with the timing too.

Dh and I were just talking as he already knows that he needs to travel end of April (plus we just booked theatre tickes 3rd week in March).  He suggested the option of us delaying things if need be for his April trip.  I said ABSOLUTELY NOT!!!!  We've been waiting since Nov for this and if the doctor says there's no medical reason we need to wait (i.e. our test results are fine), then I'm NOT putting this off another month.  Can't believe he even had the thought.  He backed off quickly when he saw how upset I was and said ok, and although he doesn't agree, he understands that the wait has been so hard on me.  I told him that I'm comprimising by sayign it's ok up until EC (I"ll just figure out what to do with injections)


----------



## Marielou

Hello, can I sign up?

I rang my clinic yesterday and booked our FET planning appt  - we have 2 day 3 embryos on ice (plus 3 at another clinic should we need them!) and its about time they made some new stretchmarks on my tummy     
I'm still breastfeeding so its to be a natural cycle, I kind of have it in my head how nice it'd be to feed both Ethan (if he still wants it!) and a newborn, but I'm sure thats the romantic view of it, not the realistic view!    

Feel all excited and wibbly about it, though also scared - what are we doing?!

Claire - Fab news on the spud - love the name!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope all is well today,

*Chux*, let us feel guilty sometimes, after all its only human too. Talking to friends who haven't had IF issues I know they feel guilty too sometimes.

*Deb*, the old fashioned way is more fun and cheaper...if you can get it to work for you great.

*Clare*, really glad your MIL knows about Spud. Its got to help her to have something so wonderful to look forward to.

*Karin* and *Sallyo*, thinking of you both and hoping you are coping OK.

*Ready4*, no I don't really think I could be pregnant although there is a remote possibility I guess. Every time a buy a HPT or pee on a stick AF shows up. Your family sound fantastic and would be a good solution if your DH has to be away while you need an injection.

*Marielou*, welcome to H4AM. It is very exciting and scary to be trying again but well worth it.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## cleo1

Hi everyone. I had my EC yesterday - they used propofol which is a new regime for them so I just went to sleep and it was sooo much  better than just being heavily sedated. I got 17 eggs, 14 suitable for sperm injection and they made 11 embies, 6 of which have been frozen and 5 are developing ready fro wednesday, so i'm really pleased. (if still a bit on the sore side  - my stomach just blows up whenever I have EC -does this happen to anyone else??)

TTFN,Cleoxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hello all,

Marielou, of course you can join.  That's exciting that you'll be starting FET soon.  Like your comment about needing more stretch marks.  What we women go through.    Wishing you all the best.

Edna, funny how a hpt brings on AF.  It's like it's tricking you but then figures it may as well show it's face.  But then again, you never know what the hpt will show.  Yeah..we haven't told very many people this time, but our "parents" are very supportive (I put parents in quotes since my dad's girlfriend is included). Don't know realistically though if they can help out with injections.  

cleo, great news on EC!  How nice too that you were asleep for the whole thing. Wish our clinic did that.  Oh yes...I was so bloated last ivf cycle that I looked pregnant by EC.  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  Let us know how ET goes.


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Edna said:


> *Chux*, let us feel guilty sometimes, after all its only human too. Talking to friends who haven't had IF issues I know they feel guilty too sometimes.


Ok......................but only a little.  

xx


----------



## Edna

Hi again guys,

*Cleo*, many congrats on getting so many eggs and good potential embies. Sending them lots of positive vibes to divide. You rest up so you are ready for EC tomorrow.

*Ready4*, I'm sure if you need help you and your family will find a way. Its so important.

*Chux*, thanks...

Right better tackle the washing up.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Cleo* Great news about so many eggs and good embies.    Hope ET goes really well. 

*Ready4* 10 day left... that's really not so long now hun.  I'm sure your family will rally round and help you all they can. Men eh? They just don't get it do they?!?!?  Glad you made it clear how long you have waited for this and how very important it is.

Welcome *Marielou* Wonderful news about booking your FET appointment. Bet you are excited. Here's to more stretch marks!!! 

*Edna* Have you done an HPT yet...  AF!!!!! Never turns up when you need it!!! 

Hi to *SallyO, Deb, Amee * (where are you chick?), Frankie, Clare, Becca and anyone else that I've missed.

I got up several times last night for a wee and that just started me thinking... maybe... but it's WAY too early, I'm just going  Nothing else to report really. One week to go till testing if I get that far.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

evening all just checking in and welcoming Marielou
just wasting time me before DH gets back from London have to pick him up from station


----------



## becca

hey cleo, wow what great results you had.
i also was bloated with my tmt in may when i made 19 eggs...just drink loads and i mean loads of water to deflate you

hey edna has af arrived yet xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Well i got a BFN today  I did HPT sat/sun so i already knew but still hoped it might change.  DH gutted as we had 2 really good embies.  We have 4 staws of frozen sperm left so will try again.  How long do you have to wait before another cycle?  Will have to have massive car boot sale to try to raise some funds! 

Will be going home tonight to give DS a massive hug and count my blessings 

Shazzy


----------



## ready4Family

Shazzy, sending you big hugs  .  I'm so sorry for your result as I know how upsetting it is.  After our last failed ivf, we were told to wait 3 months to try again, but each clinic is different.  Wishing you all the best on your next attempt.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

shazzy


----------



## becca

ohhhh shazzy what a dreadful day for you , take some time out and come back when your ready

   from all of us on here xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Shazzy - so so sorry


----------



## KW33

Shazzy So sorry    

xxx


----------



## Edna

Shazzy,

So sorry to read its still BFN...it doesn't get any easier to deal with either  .

Do give yourself a chance to get over this cycle before rushing back in.

As for when you can try again every clinic is different but I know mine wants at least 1 clear AF between cycles.

lol


Edna


----------



## Frankie B

Shazzy I'm really sorry hun  

xxx


----------



## Edna

[Rant warning]

...as you know AF has been hiding so today I bought a HPT, just in case not really expecting anything but you know that you still hope. There was an offer on in the store so ended up with 3 as I can't resist a bargain. Then on my way home AF arrives, its like black magic works every bloody time. So now I'm stuck with 3 of those horrible little sticks tempting me in the cupboard. Usually I don't give them houseroom!!!

Oh well I'll just have to deal with them....

At least I can book my natural cycle now...

Also Evelyn's birthday tomorrow so at least I can get over being fed up tonight and enjoy our day tomorrow...

Edna


----------



## leanne marie

Hi everyone,

Shazzy sorry to hear your news


----------



## leanne marie

Hi, 

I have just poped on to let you all know that we went for our 20week scan today and all is well, everything is were it should be and baby is doing really well,he/she was kicking and jumping about all over the place 

I cant believe i am 20weeks already, the time is flying by!!

Anyway, take care everyone, and i will pop back on soon!

leannexx


----------



## Edna

Leanne,

Great news that your scan showed that everything is OK...its such a relief. 

Over halfway there now.


Edna


----------



## KW33

*Edna* Why does AF play with us in this way!!!  Poor you.  As you say though at least you can book your cycle now... sending lots of  your way for this cycle  Enjoy Evelyns birthday... what a special day.

*Leanne* 20 weeks already... where has that time gone?! Great news that all is well with your little one.

Hi to everyone else.

I'm getting more and more negative as the days go by  it's so hard and heartbreaking when you get that BFN 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, how crazy is that with you buying the hpt test and then voila, AF arrives.  Gosh..you weren't kidding.  I'm so sorry as I know there's always that hope.  On the good side, you're now on your way for your FET cycle.  And big happy birthday wishes to Evelyn!    What are you planning on doing to celebrate?  I always get soo emotional on Evan's birthdays (at least the first 2).  

leanne, great news on the scan.  Did you find out girl or boy or are you waiting?

Karin, don't give up hun.  You never know.


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Thanks for all the messages of support.  After a day in work feeling terrible and wanting to cry i went to nursery to pick up DS and he ran up like he always does and threw his arms round me - made me feel so much better and i realised just how lucky i am to have him   I may have been unlucky today but someone else will be getting there dream for the first time so you have to count your blessings.

Anyway had a chat with hubby - he is gutted he had conviced himself we would get a BFP   We've only got 4 straws of frozen sperm left so when is done its done but then i suppose it gives you an ending point as otherwise i don't know when you would be able to decide to stop trying (possibly when the baliffs called).  hAVE BEEN ON A LOCAL THREAD AND A LOT OF THE GIRLS HAVE MOVED TO A NEW CLINIC NEAR ME THAT SEEMINGLY HAS BETTER SUCESS RATES. (OOPS SORRY FOR SHOUTING) Now i'm in a quandry - do i stay with my existing clinic that gave me DS or do i move to this seemingly more sucessful one. DH thinks we stay put as we have DS from there and he said how can it be a better clinic as its 1% science and 99% luck and i think hes probably right and i'm also scared to move incase i jinx anything! 

The other thing on my mind today is my BMI.  I really need to get my weight down as my BMI was 34 that cycle. When i had DS it was 29.  I've always been a fatty but this is the heaviest i've ever been and i don't want to jeoprdise my chances any more so the jaws are getting wired up.   Any info on the affect of BMI on success rates would be much apreciated.

shazzy


----------



## Amee

Shazz- sorry to hear about ure BFN    

Edna - isnt it always the way, u buy a test and then it turns up, but now you can move forward cant u!    Happy birthday to evelyn tomorrow, DD turned one saturday gone and it was chaotic, next year will be a quiet one!

Karin - chin up chuck, only 1 week to test and it will fly buy, just keep telling giving all those on fat board a bollocking for snacking and time will fly   

hi to everyone else, sorry havent been on for ages,,DD just now better from big fit scare two weeks ago. ..then had her birthday party...have not been thinking about TTc as DHs job went bit pear shaped so he wasnt in the mood. ...and that was when I was ovulating of all times....oh well...AF due to arrive around 4 FEb, but am defo going for it next month!  

Are there any veggies out there?  I had been ttc for 2 years before DD and no one told me that tofu/soya can effect male fertility    am now banning DH from eating it and myself until I get a BFP...!
x


----------



## ready4Family

shazzy, we went through the exact same delima after our last BFN of do we switch clinics or do we stay with where our ds was born.  In our case though it was our 4th bfn. We started just getting a consulation but was so impressed with this doctor as he was doing tests that our original clinic never did, so we did end up switching.  But if you're happy and have no reason to switch, then maybe you're good to stay?  It's tough as a new clinic may give you a different perspecitve, but your current clinic knows how you respond and more about you.  

Amee, I'm also vegetarian (well sortuv...I do eat fish, but avoid chicken, meat, etc).  I've also recently been wondering about soy and have started limiting it myself.  Do you avoid it or still have it in your diet?  Dh does have tofu desserts and a bit of tofu, but I'm not too worried about him.  Happy birthday to your little one!


----------



## Amee

r4f - I dont eat any meat, fish or eggs!    but have been reading about tofu/soya..(if you google it, a lot of info will come up) ....apparently, (according to some scientists it has an oestrogen effect on the sperm head...releases summin called genistein?!?!  which "burns" the head so it cant fertilise with the egg   Im not sure if enough research as been done...but told DH not to have any at all.well Im not taking risks so not letting him have any....thing is I cook so feed him...he will just have to have lamb mince   he was happy asn only eats soya cus I make it! ...I am making sure I dont have any either other than when AF is here...that way I know there is no way those wrigglers are going anywhere near the egg!  

If anyone else can shed any light on this matter it would be great.... 
x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

happy birthday Evelyn


----------



## KW33

To Evelyn!!!!! Hope you have a lovely day with your Mummy and Daddy!!!

*Amee* Can't help with the soya question but good to see you on here!! Missed ya!!

Hi to everyone else, catch up properly later.

Karin

xxx


----------



## cleo1

Hi everyone -the sun is out today -I've not seen it for at least 2 weeks it's been so wet.
I had 2 grade 2 embies put in yesterday -one 7 cell the other 4 cell. I feel quite neutral about it all -but am really trying to be positvie and optimistic.
The matron who did the transfer asked me about my abdominal pain -I said I thought it must be constipation but she said it was likely to be caUSEd by free fluid in the abdomen irritating the peritoneum -the lining of our insides and that makes the bowel sluggish. When they retrieve the eggs, fluid from the follicles and blood go into the abdominal cavity - I didn;t think it would be such an issue but this time if I press my tummy and then let go suddenly its like  'OOOOOOOOCCHHH!'  
Shazzy and Edna -really sorry  

love, Cleoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Ammee, funny...I thought I read that soy isn't good for the woman to eat but never noticed it with the guy.  Wonder if it's also an issue if doing icsi.  The last while I've been eating lots of tofu (mostly the mock meat types) and soy milk, but have recently started cutting down.  I return to my fertility doctor next week so I'm going to ask him about it.  Have you always been vegatarian?

cleo, great news on ec!  The sun shining will help with the PMA.  Gosh...didn't know about the fluid at EC time.  Hope your stomach feels better for you soon.  What are your plans now?  Are you at home or working?  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Edna, happy birthday again to Evelyn!  Have a wonderful day!

I had a dream that we went to our clinic appointment and our doctor was away.  The doctor that was filling in for him (funny enough is a co-worker) basically had nothing to tell us.  I was sooo angry that we waited all that time and we still didn't know.  Thank goodness that was only a dream (or a nightmare!).


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Hope you are having a lovely day with Evelyn *Edna*!!!

*Cleo* Glad yesterday went well.... snuggle in Embies!!  Hope your tummy feels better soon. When is test day? Lots of 

*Ready4* I guess you will have dream like that as it is so close now and constantly on your mind... you're in single figures now and it will soon be your turn hun.

Hi to everyone else.

I have had a morning of nausea and a funny taste in my mouth but not going to get too excited as I seem to remember I felt like this in the cycle before December and it was just due to my stomach bug. I'm sure it's nothing but the 2ww crazies getting me. Wish I could fast forward, really do!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Thanks for all Evelyn's birthday wishes.

Shes currently asleep having had a very fun morning playing in the soft play area and a huge Pizza Express lunch. We're all having a lovely day.

*Karin*, its possible you know that these symptoms mean something...I really hope so.

*Ready4*, I have very vivid dreams when I'm stressed or anxious too. I'm sure its just your worst fears playing themselves out. Remember its good news if the results don't show up a problem and would just mean that you've been very unlucky with the last couple of cycles.

*Cleo*, its the most perfect winters day here too, I think winter sun is even nicer than summer sun probably because its so much rarer. Poor you with your sore stomach. I didn't realise that fluid could be so painful but I guess that as you had so many eggs there is an awful lot of it. Many congrats on your 2 good embies sending them lots of sticky vibes and hoping they snuggle in nicely.

*Amee*, I hadn't heard that about soya / tofu either. I'm always very cautious about these scare stories about food as they are often misreported and always seem to contradict another story. If you eat a balanced diet I'm sure you give yourself the best chance. Still if you can cut it out its not going to hurt you.

*Shazzy*, hugs and kisses from our LOs are better than anything for cheering us up aren't they? I hope your DH is doing OK, its very hard on our partners too. As for changing clinics I think that txt is more like 50% skill of the clinic and 50% luck so different clinics will offer very chances of success. Do you have any other information about why the clinic is supposed to be better? As for BMI I'm on the larger side too and always trying to lose weight I think the heavier you are the worse your chances but if you are get to a BMI over 35 it has a very significant negative impact.

Oh my other news I've phoned the clinic and booked my natural FET. First scan next Friday. Its going to be an interesting ride. The clinic were keen to stress that I'd need lots of scans and as they only open 6 days a week if they needed to thaw my embies over the weekend they would have to cancel the cycle...oh well I'm determined to think positive.

Right better leave this here.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'll cross my fingers and toes that your naseau and funny taste are a good sign (BFP=good.  Stomach bug = bad).  Really hope things are happening.  The 2ww sure makes you mad, doesn't it?

Edna, sounds like Evelyn had a wonderful day for her birthday!  Must have tired her out good.  Yeah..not even sure if I want them to see issues in the tests (since that may explain things) or want everything to be ok (so we can move ahead). Just want to know.  I'm excited for you that you're starting.  Can't believe though that they'd need to cancel your cycle if "the day" ends up being the day that they're closed.  Whenever we did FET, my doctor always gave us a choice of a couple days so my understanding is it's a bit more flexible since it's just based on your lining.  I'll be thining positive for you too, way over from Canada.


----------



## Frankie B

Happy Birthday Evelyn  

xxx


----------



## Amee

Karin - have everything crossed for you    not long for 2ww and so hope u get that BFP.... 

Edna - glad birthday went good for Evelyn...and great too that you have your appt starts next Friday, shame about the clinic timing it that way though!

R4F - Ive been a veggie since I was 13, a long long time ago!!!!    I did my research online and but only looked at UK sites, BBc , mens health mag.....I just bought loads LM sausages today, on for 80p at tesco if u r interested....will only try to eat soya when AF is here now...not giving any to DH....when one TTCs for so long (as we did with DD) you try anything, and I didnt know about soya and male infertility then!    

hi to everyone else!

Well, not sure which CD I am on, but think Im on 2WW as well as Karin....AF due around 4 Feb...so who knows...not as nervous as you Karin as DH was low about job so we only managed to BMS twice....Karin - get ure DH to give mine some randy tips!!  ....
its really wierd, but I think in my head I have already decided I have a BFN and am now planning BMS in Feb!  
x


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

EDNA - Hope Evelyn had a great birthday, its great when they start to understand. 

Official test day today - and nice dark line!     so although cautious still, VERY VERY happy for now.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

sally Congratulations!!


----------



## KW33

Sally Fabulous news!!!!

I'm in a negative mood... no nausea today and only a slightly funny taste in my mouth that I think I'm probabl imagining. Sure we haven't done it and another month ticks by.   sorry, feeling very low today... another sign that the witch is on her way.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin  when is AF due?? got my  for you.
Should really be getting on so much to do but can't be bothered honestly Isabel having a nap so having a little a sit down


----------



## KW33

Anytime from today.... probably Mon or Tues though.

Take it easy while you can *Clare*, You'll soon have your hands full .

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

not thinking about that bit yet! so glad I'm not having a birthday party as no motivation,  can just take her to soft play with her friends tomorrow


----------



## KW33

Have a very Happy 1st Birthday Isabel!!!

Lovely to see your scan picture and Ticker *Clare*.

Karin

xxx


----------



## leanne marie

congratulation sallyo!xx


----------



## ready4Family

sallyo, congrats!!  What wonderful news!           Sounds like this tx was a great experience all around and worth travelling for it!  I'm very happy for you!

Amee, thanks for your pm.  Nice..you have been a veggie for awhile now.  I only started in y 20s at university.  Good luck to you.  Didn't realize you're also on the 2WW.  Sending positive vibes your way.

Karin, hugs to you hun.  It's so hard to keep positive.  Don't give up though as signs come and go.  Are you going to do a hpt?

Clare, happy birthday to Isabel!   Any plans to celebrate?  Is she going to wear that dress that you were talking about a few weeks ago?  Nice new photo!

Yah, out appointment is 1 week today!  It's almost here!


----------



## becca

sallyo..wahoooooooooooooo hun, you take it easy x


----------



## Frankie B

Sally Congratulations!! 

Karin and Amee   

Happy Birthday Isobel   

Ready 4 yey one week to go!!!!

Still being sick in the morning but starting to get some respite during the day now, although everyone likes to say how washed out I look, managing to eat now and have to try and make it into to work tomorrow missed the last two weeks!  just very hard when you are being sick and having to be on your feet all day.  Starting to sink in now, tbh been feeling so ill, it didn't feel like I was pg just ill, now I'm starting to see the bright light at the end of the tunnel!  

Take care all!!!

xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Thank you all for isabels birthday wishes she had a lovely day and she wore the dress we thought would be too big for her photo sitting get the pics tomorrow so can have a peak then.  Pics from her birthday events are in my gallery.  She had her photos done then went to tropical world to see the butterflies, fish and birds and then out for tea, then home for birthday cake.
Day ended rubbish for me and DH got news about FIL that insurance won't pay and they want thousands of £ to get body home which we don't have so had to beg and borrow from FIL brothers and sisters.
busy day again tomorrow going to collect photos in the morning and then to soft play with her friends in the afternoon and packing to go to go to MIL's on Sunday DH will be staying there for as long as needed I will be coming home alone! maybe not even with Isabel on tues for work

Frankie- glad the sickness is easing a bit for you.


----------



## KW33

*Ready4* Yaaaayyy...!!!!!!!!!!! 1 week left... I'm so pleased for you.

*Frankie* glad to hear you are staring to feel a little better... do you have a scan date?

*clare* How awful for you and DH    Glad Is had a great day though will look at pictures on gallery.

Well all 4 children in my charge today are aleep and I feel very proud of myself although very tired!!!  No nausea or anything so think this month is another washout but at least i'm too busy to dwell on it. Monday will be the hardest if AF hasn't come by then.

Hugs for all.

xxx


----------



## Amee

Sallyo - congrats on your BFP!    

Karin - well done on 4 kids. ..I could not cope!!  

R4F - once u get to veggie status, its quite easy isnt it?....discovered today that quorn mince is TVP and NOT soya...silly me    so that can be eaten!  which is good cus I love the stuff!  

had bad tummy today and now feel bit sick and nauseous...think it must be the vodka!  

x


----------



## KW33

*Amee* sick and nauseous!!!! hmmmm... maybe twice was enough?!?!?   I a;ways wanted four kids but might change my mind by the time their parents arrive home on Sunday!!!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Sally,

Congratulations on your BFP...what fantastic news...Norwegian clinics rule.

Heres to a safe healthy pregnancy .


Edna


----------



## Edna

Clare,

So glad Isabel had a good birthday...its very emotional when they hit these milestones...I know it seems like 5 minutes ago when Evelyn was born and now shes so grown up at 2. I bet you feel the same way.

Hope you can resolve your problems in getting FIL home  .

lol


Edna


----------



## becca

sallyo congrats on your news 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening girls,

Frankie, glad the sickness is easing up a bit.  Did you tell work anything or just that you're "not feeling well"?  Do you have an active job?  Must be really hard.  I think you said you only work Saturdays at least.

Clare, aaaahhhh!  I looked at your photos and Isabel is sooooo sweet!  Looks like she had a great birthday and really enjoyed herself.  So sorry about the issues with your FIL's insurance.  It's so awful when you need to worry about money stuff ontop of the upset of his loss.  Hope things work out and ou're all doing ok.

Karin, wow..I'm impressed wtih you taking care of 4 kids.  Must have been qutie the handful.  It's easier said than done (and I don't know how to myself), but try and not get tied up about what you feel or dont as everyone, and every pregnancy, is different.  I still have lots of hope for you.

Amee, agree with you in that it's not hard to stay veggie.  I never loved meat anyways so don't feel like I'm missing out.  Don't think we have quorn over here, but someone else on another thread mentioned it and said it's great stuff.  I'll cross my fingers for you that the nausea is not due to vodka.  

Dh and I had a date night tongiht (doesn't happen often).  Went for a really nice dinner. Was debating if it was ok to have a glass of wine or not, but did end up having one thinking that it's too early to worry about it (and I barely drink).  I'm hoping though that it'll be my last drink in awhile.


----------



## Amee

Wow a date R4F, will have to get DH to take me one too....taking me out ususally involves going to a boys pub, my DH never does nice bars!    Glad u had the wine, it is nice to have bit of everything once in a while!  

well, no more nauseous for me, think it was the vodka....but still dont think did enough for bfp this month so not got my hopes up, hence the 2ww is quite easy! 

hi everyone else, very quiet this weekend!?  got a busy week ahead, gym/swimming most mornings and busy pms with DD but will try to post 
x


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Hope you've all had a nice weekend. I know we have. My Mum has been staying with us and Evelyn has had a lot of fun with her Grandma.

*Ready4*, sounds like a fab night out...I think nights out are more valued as they are so much harder to arrange with a small person. Hoping that its your last drink in a while too.

*Amee*, I think being busy is a great way to deal with the tww hopefully it will help it fly by...with a pleasant surprise at the end of it.

*Karin*, well done getting 4 kids to sleep. whenever Evelyn has friends over they all get so wound up I can't imagine them doing anything like sleeping. Thinking of you and hoping that you get some great news tomorrow.

*Frankie*, hope you are still feeling better. As for work I understand not wanting to let them down but if you aren't up for it then don't push yourself to go in. You won't be helping anyone.

*Clare*, thinking of you.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Morning Everyone,

What a weekend!! 4 children from Friday til last night... had great fun but sooo exhausted today!!  Good thing has been that I've been too busy to stress about 2ww really  AF hasn't arrived yet and we are now on CD 31 I think. Not sure what to think really had some nausea on and off and some strange shooting pains in my boobs but other than that normal pre AF Karin. Craving chocolate as per usual!!  Just wish I knew...

*Ready4* How lovely to have a night out with DH. It's something I wish we could do more often but as all family is quite a long way away and I haven't been here long I don't feel i know anyone well enough (nor does Emma) to leave her. My mum's coming to stay soon though so might get out then. It's soooo close to your appointment now... how are you feeling about it all?

*Edna* It's a lovely thing to watch you little one play with grandparents... my mums coming to stay soon and I can't wait. she's so good with Emma and will get on the floor and play with her for hours.

*Amee* How are you feeling? You seem to be very chilled in this 2ww... wish I was. 

*Sally* How are you doing?

*Frankie* Don't push yourself too hard. I know it's difficult but try and take it easy. Hopefully things will be easier now the nausea is easing a little. 

*Clare* Thinking of you and your family.

 to Becca, Leanne and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Amee, you should get dh to take you out somewhere nice.  Goodness knows, you deserve it.  And it's so good for the two of you...especially during times of stress.  We got my inlaws to look after Evan (which they jumped at the offer).  Sorry that you're thinking that this may not be your month.  When is AF due?  Sounds like you have good week planned with DD.

Edna, love the new photo.  Was the bike a birthday presetn?  Hope Evelyn is getting nice and spoiled by your mom.

Karin, maybe you should do a hpt?  Sounds like it's posssible with your symptoms.  I totally understand about the babysitting thing.  We're only comfortable with our parents looking after Evan at this age and guess we're fortunate that they're close by.  Great that you're mom is coming for a visit.  Would be good if you and dh could get out for a nice dinner just the two of you.  As for the appt, I'm so anxious to find out where we stand.  And also hope I won't be devastated by being told that we need to wait another x months.  I'm really anxious to move forward.  Evan will be 3 end of April and time is just ticking.  Wishing you lots of luck and hope you get that BFP this month.

We're still trying to toilet train Evan.  Saturday we went out and bought him underwear so yesterday we replaced his nappies with them (when home).  He was excited to wear the underwear, but aside from one time, it didn't seem to bother him if he went in his pants.  Even a few hours passed by before we could convince him to sit on the potty (at which potty we noticed he'd alreay gone).  Don't know if it's that he's not ready or it's his stubborn personality.  He likes being in control so I think it's just him.  He's always been early on the vocal side but late on the crawling/walking so this may be another one.  Thing is, they won't advance him at daycare until he's trained and I hate keeping him back intellectually because he's not physically ready/


----------



## Frankie B

Hiya everyone hope you are all well!

Ready4 that does seem really unfair that they won't move him up and puts extra pressure on you and the whole toilet training process.  There are a couple of boys and one of my groups same age as your lo and they are having the exact same problem at the mo.  I'm sure he will be there soon    On the work question I used to work in marketing before I had beth but it involved a lot of traveling so have taken a career break to be a sahm for a few yrs.  I took on a extra job in retail on Sats just so I could earn a few of my own pennies, trouble is the job is a very hands on tiring job and I really don't don't think I would cope all day with the sickness.  I have spoken to them and they have been fine just need to get a dr note, hopefully he will give me a few weeks just until it eases, they don't pay me for sick leave anyhows!

Edna I love your pics she looks so grown up on her little bike sooo cute  

Karin    I hope the symptoms are pgncy related same for Amee too   

I'm still being sick everyday and thought it was easing but both today and sat have been bad days again it's just so draining, I can't wait till this eases and then can enjoy being pgnt it started at 5 weeks so hopefully it won't be long now  

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Its very quiet on here at the moment. I hope everyone is OK and not suffering from the January blues.

*Karin*, do you think its worth doing a HPT? I agree with Ready4 that your symptoms could be positive signs. Hoping so. I agree entirely with you on babysitting there are only 3 people I trust to look after Evelyn and she loves and trusts them. It doesn't make it easy to get out though.

*Ready4*, yes the bike is Evelyn's birthday present from us. My DH is a very keen cyclist and hes very keen for Evelyn to enjoy riding too. He was reading an article about how best to get children to ride and so went out and bought her the bike they recommended. Its very small and pedalless which is apparently best for developing balance. Anyway I'm no expert but just went along with him and she seems to like it. As for potty training don't push Evan if hes not ready. Boys can be hard to potty train and pressure won't help. My friends little boy is a couple of months older and she hasn't succeeded yet. Could you talk to your nursery about moving him up anyway? Its no good for them if he is getting bored either.

*Frankie*, sorry that you are still feeling sick. It really shouldn't be a problem for your GP to sign you off and if the first doesn't keep talking to others until you find one that will. Hope you feel better soon.

Well my new diary card from Bourn Hall arrived today first scan and bloods are Friday...

Edna


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Okay so had some more nausea today and a disgusting taste in my mouth... so bought an HPT tonight. But NOT going to do it until Wednesday so can I have some peestick police help tomorrow?   

*Ready4* I can understand your anxiety, hopefully youy'll have the answers you want in just a few more days.   Potty training is not easy and in my experienec (was a nanny for 12 years) boys take longer than girls. Just keep at it and he'll get there. Hard that the nursery are adding that pressure though.

*Frankie* Sorry that you are still feeling so bad.  After your last post I was hoping that you were over the worst of it. I remember when I was so sick with Emma and everyone kept saying... don't worry it'll stop at 12 weeks. But when you are feeling so dreadful that seems like years away!!! 

*Edna* Evelyn looks lovely on her new bike.... cute!!! That's interesting about no pedals. Before you know it you'll all be out for bike ride on a Sunday. 

Hi to Deb, Clare, Amee and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Im here (just) Have a nightmare baby at the moment. Full of cold, teething and being a full on whingebag who hates food and doesn't want to sleep. So all in all not conducive to ttc. Have had a couple of friends announce BFP's this week as well so thats making me feel poop. And I've woken up today full of cold as well. Bah humbug - I feel miserable. 

Sorry for the me post - will be more +ve next time I promise!


----------



## KW33

Deb... and one   for Amy too.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Frankie, can imagine it's so hard having 'morning' sickness, and even more so when you still have a little one to look after.  It just seems so unfair when we go through so much to get pregnant and then morning sickness arrives. Glad to know that Evan's toilet training issues are normal. Don't blame you for taking a break from the marketing job if it involved a lot of travels.  That would be so hard when you have a family.  Hope the naseau eases soon for you.

Edna, that must be such a thrill for your dh to share his love of cycling with Evenlyn.  Do you ride too?  I'm impressed as the bike doesn't look like a tricycle.  Does it have training wheels?  My dad and his girlfriend bought Evan a tricycle back in Oct or Nov but it got cold right afterwards so we didn't put him on it much.  As for the toilet training, we really feel that Evan is ready but he just is holding back. My inlaws think it's because they're used to having a diaper against them when they go so it's such a different feeling when there's just air (i.e. on the toilet).  Technically Evan wouldn't move up until he's 3, but if he was toilet trained now, he'd be ready to move up.  So, if we're still having issues end of april, I'll talk to them (Same thing happened in the baby room where they held him back because he wasn't walking yet).  Yah!  3 more days and you can start the FET process.  Friday is an exciting day for both of us!

Karin, I'm rooting for you.  The signs sound really promising.  You're really testing your discipline with the hpt sitting there so close.  It's funny how boys take longer than girls to potty train.  I read an article that mentioned that and they don't even know why.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way!

Debs, so sorry your little one is sick.  It's so hard seeing them like that.  I always wish I could push a button and take Evan's sickness from him when he isn't well.  So sorry for the BFPs around you.  It just rubs it in doesn't it when it happens so easily for others.  Sending you big hugs.

So I know this sounds strange, but over the past year, I've often had the feeling that someone/something is against us with TTC.  It just seems like something always happens.  Well as you all know, our follow up appt that we've been waiting for since Nov is this Friday and I've been counting down every day since.  Heard on the weather yesterday that there's supposed to be a huge snowstorm.  I mean, what really were the chances that the storm would be this Friday  We only get a couple of these a season (and we've already had 2)!  Ugh!  Our appt is 10:40am and I already told my work that I'm changing our work from home day to Friday because of it and I'll need to leave 9:15am and will be away for a few hours.  Was planning on working about 3hrs beforehand and then the afternoon to make up the time.  Dh works downtown so he's meet me there.  Dh suggested last night that if there is a storm that we both take the morning off, drop Evan off at daycare at 7am and then head downtown.  Didn't really want to blow vacation on an appt (i.e. rather save it for the 2WW), but looks like we may have to.  There's NO way I'm rescheduling the appt!

On a better note, had a proud mommy moment yesterday as Evan's daycare teacher told me that he's really smart.  She found out that he can spell (and recognize...i.e. read) his name and at circle time, he's always the one with the answers.  It's nice to hear comments like that from his teacher as I have nothing to compare him too.


----------



## cleo1

Hi all!
Ready - I've been potty training our son for the last 6 months! It's taken ages -I was doing it on and off, not being very consistent but it eventually worked over Christmas when I had time off and let him play without nappies on.

I'm half way through the 2WW and trying to keep positive.
Cleoxxxxx


----------



## Amee

hi all,

Karin - cd31, and no AF and those symptons   I really hope this is your moment.. .dont know how u can wait till tomorrrow chuck, I would be too nervous and test early....   

R4F - hope that storm doesnt turn up....nasty thing....good luck at the appt    potty training - maybe boys find it harder as they need to hold mr willy?  whereas girls can just sit and go!  

Frankie - sorry to hear about ure sickness never stopping...   have u tried most remedies?

Edna - nice bike, and at age 2...Evelyn is a clever girl, we just bought DD a trike for her first birthday.....the smart trike plus...she love it and so do I as u can steer it wiht the parent handle....DH still drives her in it like a car though!!!   men! 

Debs - sorry u r feeling ill.....never helps when ttc does it!  hope u and Amy feel better soon, think theres a lot of it going round!

Cleo - good luck on 2ww, sending u lots of    

Well, I think Im still on 2ww, CD26 today so AF due Sunday/Monday ish....have no symptons whatsoever, no pg ones or AF ones..... ...have been looking at chinese lunar gender charts and have decided need to have BFP next month so I have a boy...sad isnt it....it helps me think positive!    DH is just going with it but has been great eating all his line up of vitamins and minerals inc his tupperware box of brazil nuts!!!!
x


----------



## KW33

AF arrived. Gutted     

xxx


----------



## Edna

Karin,

  

Big hugs from me...so sorry I was really hoping that you would be successful this month.


Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, Evelyn's bike is 2 wheels and no stabilisers. She can reach the floor though its all about developing her balance. I'm not really into riding but will probably end up getting a bike too so I can join Neil and Evelyn when they go riding. Its very exciting that both our appointments are so close. Just hope that your snow storm isn't severe. I'm not surprised at your proud mummy moment I'm impressed at Evan'is reading too and hes not yet 3. Doing really well.

*Amee*, I like those parent handles too...good for keeping control. Its the one downside of Evelyn's bike. Anything that helps you keep positive has to be helpful...but no signs doesn't mean that nothings happening.

*Cleo*, well done on the potty training. It must have been a relief when your DS got it. Halfway through the tww now so nearly there.

*Deb*, hope Amy gets well soon...its very hard when they are ill isn't it. As for all those BFP announcements it doesn't get any easier to deal with...

Had a great day today. I go swimming with Evelyn on Tuesdays and shes really starting to get it. Today she was supporting herself on a woggle and kicking hard, swimming towards me. I was only holding her fingertips. I'm so pleased. I'm a swimmer and very keen for her to swim so guess I'm as bad as DH just with a different sport.

Right hearing stirring so I'd better leave this.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I'm so sorry hun.  Was really hoping this was your month.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, wow, I'm really impressed with Evelyn and the bike.  Great way to build up balance as you say!  Guess you have motivation to get a bike now as that would be such a wonderful family thing to do together.  Sounds like Evenlyn is going to get experience in so many things with dh's love of biking and yours of swimming.  I wouldn't use the word "I'm just as BAD" as it's so precious when you have such an interest in something and you can pass that down to your little one and enjoy it together!  Sounds like you had a proud mommy moment too!  As for his spelling, we've just picked the alphabet to concetnrate on so Evan knows all the letters by sight and sound and now can spell a few words (others include 'mom', 'dad' and 'cat').  Thanks about the snowstorm wishes.  I'll keep you updated.  Yes...Friday is a big day for both of us!


----------



## Amee

Karin   so sorry to hear AF showed up...you tried so hard this month as well...sending u loads of   
Axxx


----------



## Frankie B

Karin I'm sorry hun!!!  

xxx


----------



## KW33

Can't tell you how rubbish I feel  I really thought we'd done enough this month but perhaps it's time to accept that I am not going to manage this naturally. Going to phone cons for appointment to see about taking clomid again. In the meantime I have one lot of clomid left from last time and have agreed with GP to take. The feelings of failure have come flooding back and I feel very alone and useless.  

Sorry for no personals, I'm away now til Thusday afternoon so will hopefully be over this by then.

*Ready4*and *Edna*    for your appointments, I will be thinking of you.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Karin I'm so sorry


----------



## Amee

Karin - hope u ok chuck    
Axxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, you are not alone (we're all here for you), and you are not useless.  It's natural to blame ourselves but TTC is really a complicated process. Your feelings are natural though as it's so frustrating when everything seems so right and it still doesn't work.  Hope you're feeling better.  Did you end up calling the consultant to book an appt?  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Karin  Right there with you hun......


----------



## alison123

Hi Karin,

So sorry hone - Stay positive - if you need clomid and it works, then go for it! - the result is the same and you could be getting your BFP next month!!! I have lots  of friends with great success from clomid! 

Hope everyone else is well - nervously awaiting my scan next week to see if all is ok! 

Sallyo


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, how are you feeling today?

sallyo, when's your scan?  Bet you can't wait!  How have you been feeling?

Well, our appointment is tomorrow.  They're stil calling for a winter storm watch with 20cm of snow including freezing rain in there. And it's supposed to start right in the morning rush hour.  Wonderful.  So I'm guessing dh and I will just take the morning off and head downtown right after we drop Evan off at daycare.  Speaking of Evan, poor guy was throwing up last night (from 1am-2am and then I couldn't sleep waiting to see if he was ok so I'm pretty tired).  He was in a good mood this morning though and said he was hungry so we sent him to daycare.  We think it may have been something he ate (had a similar experience when he had hotdogs at school...and yesterday was sausages).  I do have my phone in my pocket just in case though.  Do hope he's ok.

Was having a bit of a panic attack last night worrying about the results.  It sounds dumb, but I kind of feel like it's the night before getting a BFP or a BFN and I just don't know which way it'll go.  I know I'll be so upset if we're not ready to start ivf and we still need to wait.  Just pray that he says everything is ok (and then we're not waiting forever for AF to arrive since who knows when that'll come, if at all).


----------



## cleo1

Sorry KW, it's just horrible when AF arrives. 

I'm day 9 post transfer and going mad -barely keeping positive, dreading the signs of AF, can't concentrate on doing anything, feeling guilty when I'm sat doing nothing (have taken time off work and son is in nursery to give me a break), generally cracking up.  I have never been so depressed during treatment as I am this time round -worse than the first time round somehow. I 've succumbed to eating -last week it was dairy milk chocolate, this week sugared root ginger and plantain chips! 

Take care everyone, is the snowstorm definately coming Ready?? I've heard of those icestorms you can get too - nasty. 
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

cleo, just wanted to send you big hugs.  The 2WW is just torture, waiting for signs or panicking when there are signs.  I find it hard to keep the PMA too.  All I can suggest is try and find a good movie to watch or a good book to read.  And nice that you're off work so at least you don't need to worry about that and your DS is looked after during the day.  Big hugs hun.
PS - Yep...a huge snow storm up here in Canada tomorrow.


----------



## Frankie B

Good luck for tomorrow Ready 4 hope you don't get caught up in the snow!!!

xxx


----------



## Amee

R4F - good luck for tomorrow    hope the storm isnt as bad as they say....we have been predicted an up to 60% chance of having snow here and Im being a sad muppet as I dont want it to snow so I can get on with my daily chores!    told you I was a sad muppet! 

Karin -    hope u ok

Cleo - ssending lots of     keep strong and like R4F says, keep busy, so u dont think about it!  maybe I should read a book, thx for that idea R4F, aint read one is ages!  

Sallyo - not long for ure scan..good luck 

Edna - good luck at your scans and bloods tomorrow! 

well no news here...seen fertility nurse, done CD23 bloods and CD1 bloods, got scan Feb 13th...DH has to do his sample, not sure whne he will fit that in!  ...we have to have all this done before they will give me clomid!..still have no symptons but like I said before, not really felt like a 2ww ...who knows, think am on CD29 today....so will just wait, dont want to waste a HPT!

hope u all having a nice evening, DD just finished watching In The Night Garden so bedtime now!! 

Ax


----------



## Edna

Just a quickie to say *Ready4* I really hope tomorrows appointment goes well. I understand your feelings but I think that once you have the results and spoken to your consultant you will feel much better. Its partly the not knowing that will be driving you crazy. I know that knowing always helps me. You can face whatever it is and plan your next steps.

Catch up with you all tomorrow...hopefully with some news from me too.

lol

Edna


----------



## becca

edna/r4f good luck girls.


karin  

cleo keep   up xx

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, just a quick note from here to wish you lots of luck with your first scan tomorrow.  I'll pop in and check as soon as I can to see how it went. Thanks for your words..they are so true that it's the not knowing that's the worst.  You made me feel better.

Thank you everyone else for your nice wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## KW33

Morning everyone,

Thank you for all the hugs. I'm feeling a little more positive now.  I've been away for 2 days. One day in a cooking school on a course and then yesterday in a spa... bliss!!! I have started the clomid and rung for a cons appointment. Just waiting for them to get back to me. I guss I'm starting again this month, boy it's such a rollercoaster!!!

*Ready4 and Edna* Thinking of you both today!!!   

*Sally* When is your scan next week?

*Amee* Hope you need a HPT!!!  Fingers crossed for you.

Hi to Deb, Frankie, Becca, Clare and everyone else.

has anyone used acupuncture for their IF. If so, how was it? And how do you find a good accupuncturist? Thought I might give it a try.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Not used accupuncture but I've had refelxology and that really helped with the stress. Unfortunately my wonderful reflexologist has just moved away!!!  Not sure I can find time/money/justification to continue with someone else.....


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

A quick update, mixed results from todays appointment.

Scan showed my body is running its own cycle nicely...only downside is that the largest follie is already pretty big at 16mm and so my LH surge / ovulation for this month looks likes its imminent...I've got to go back tomorrow for another scan and bloods. I'm now really worried that its all going to go tits up this cycle too as my clinic have already told me that they won't thaw over the weekend as they close Sundays...

Fingers crossed that my body can hold off another couple of days until next week.


Edna


----------



## becca

edna- i really hope you get some positive news tomorrow xx


----------



## KW33

*Edna* Hope that your body holds off until Monday    

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls

Ended up taking half a day vacation because of the storm and our appointment, and now I'm at home and can't even connect to work.  Don't know if this is going to turn into a full vacation day now.

Karin, so glad you're feeling better about things now.  Good for you for treating yourself to a spa day.  Sounds perfect.  Great that you're on the clomid already and are starting again.  Never tried acupuncture so can't give you advice on it, but I know a lot of girls over here have.  Why don't you post on the Peer Support thread as well?  I'm sureyou'll get lots of responses.

Edna, wow, didn't realize that you'd be so close already.  I don't understand how a clinic can close for a day.  Does that mean for a natural cycle, it has to be on an exact day?  FOr medicated, my doctor always asked me "so when do you want to do your transfer?" (meaning between a couple day option).  I'll be thinking of you and wish you lots of luck.

I'll write another post of our results.


----------



## ready4Family

Ok...so as you know we had our follow up (of course you know since I must have been driving you all nuts always talking about our appt).

Good News:  Dh's DNA Fragmentation test came back good.  The vitamins have helped him and he's ready to go.

Bad News:  Both the sonohysterogram and the biopsy test showed issues with me.

There are a few things.  First, it showed an infection, so he's putting me on an antibiotic for a month.

Second, it showed very bad inflammation (I don't get into the medical terminology but he talked about parts of the endometrial lining that changes during the month).  This could be cause by a few things.  One thing could be endometresiosis.  I've had surgeries in the past and thus he does not want to perform a laparoscopy to confirm it, so he's just going to treat it as such.  The funny thing is that treatment involves putting me into temporary menopause since by removing the hormones in my body, it removes the issue.  So I have to go in for 2 injections, one month apart.

The other thing is that the sonohysterogram showed that my right tube is blocked (never saw that before).  Normally it wouldn't be an issue with ivf, but fluid could be leaking back to my uterus messing up the lining....and my tubes swelling up.  It depends on where the blockage is occurring.  So I"m booked for an HSG xray on Feb 20th if AF comes in time.  I've also been put on provera to help bring on AF.  Only thing is if the blockage is closer to the ovary (as oppose to the uterus), treatment isn't fun (I think surgery or drainage).

I'm upset that we have yet another 3 month wait, but at least this explains why thing havent been working for us and gives us new hope.


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Day of mixed feelings today. I have had the 21 day blood results which show that I DID ovulate this last cycle.  However my GP tells me that as I'm ovulating then it is highly unlikely that we will prescribe me clomid and I will have to try naturally for up to a year!!!!!   How can this be when I have had so much trouble in the past and my cycles are getting progressivley worse  Also had day 2-3 hormonal tests done today to see what they show. Will do FSH, LH and testosterone... not exactly sure why but GP said to see how "polycystic" I am?  Also have consultant appointment through for... Valntines day, how romantic!!!  Feel like I am going to be left struggling with no help at all. I guess I'l have to see what the bloods show and then see what the consultant says... will be pushing for some help though... can't keep trying naturally for another 9 months, I will lose the plot!!!  

*Ready4* I know that a 3 month wait is really not what you were hoping for. But I feel positive for you in that you have some answers and that you are definitely taking big forward steps towards your dream. Hope you are okay and feeling like some progress in a way has been made.   

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Ready4*, I'm pleased that you have some answers and a treatment plan. I know a further wait is frustrating but if you get the infection treated and a proper exam of those tubes you are going to give yourself the very best of chance of success. So much better than keeping on trying and failing when you never stood a chance. As for me I'm surprised that my cycle seems to be so far advanced as I'm only at CD8...an after effect of the drugs I guess.

*Karin*, I'm really surprised that your docs are making you wait after all you already have proven IF issues its crazy . But then thats a GP speaking and they are generalists and so unlikely to know that much about IF. Just push that consultant as hard as you can, I'm sure you can make him understand your point of view.

*Becca*, hi there, hope all is well with you and junior.

*Amee*, ahhh you have to feel sorry for our DHs its so hard finding time to produce samples...Hoping that you won't need Clomid but if you do that your results and scans get you it easily.

*Cleo*, yum plantain and ginger chips sounds fantastic and not that unhealthy...try to keep positive hun the tww is miserable and plays with your mind. Everything crossed for you.

*Sally*, hi there when is your scan...a very exciting and terrifying scan.

Right we're away for the weekend so must get some packing done.

Edna


----------



## becca

hey r4f....i suffer with fluid on the tube.....you can have surgery to remove the tube which is a great success ...on my last cycle on EC they found fluid on my remaining tube and they gave me iv of antibiotics and hoped it wouldn't fill up again...luckily it didn't.

hope all goes well hunnie.


hope everyone else is good.

still having that uti feeling low down below been put on antibiotics again..urine tests come back clear, but I'm always having a bladder pain....Dr has sent me to see a gyno as he isn't sure whats causing it but reckons it could be adhesions.....so watch this space. but to cover hes back has put me on antibiotics in case a infection is sitting there....this has been going on since sept.

xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wondered if I could join you....?

Rsmum X


----------



## Edna

Hi *RSMUM*,

Welcome to H4AM you are very welcome to join us...and congrats on your pregnancy you must be delighted. Hope all is going well.

Edna

Getting there on the packing...now just need the things that are in Evelyn's room and shes asleep. Not great planning, still theres tomorrow morning to throw it in the car.


----------



## KW33

Hi RSMUM and welcome,

Hope all is going well with your pregnancy, congratulations.

*Edna* You rest assured I will be pushing the cons for help. I have not much faith in my GP anyway. In her words "I just fall so easily... just have to look at my husband" She's on her 4th "easy" pregnancy and uttered these words to me when I was discussing my longing for another baby despite my IF issues. Unbelieveable!!! 

*Becca * Poor you... hope the anit biotics help and you feel a little better.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

morning all

*Edna* hope it all went ok yesterday!? fingers crossed ure body can wait a tad longer! 

*R4F* glad u got a lot of answers and know bit more about what is going on...its sounds all like a long time but at least u can move forward now 

*Karin* - I have had acupuncture before....TBH, it was like any other holistic therapy for me personally....it relaxed me, was supposed to be for IF, but it takes 2 to tango so DH should really have had some...theres no way I could have seen him go....I think Im may try relfexology next, my sister does it so may get her to give me a sampler....just for relaxation/stress though!

as for the gp stuff, my GP just referred me to IF clinic, as its them who decide if they will give me clomid, nurse has already said she will once I have my scan on CD14.....so just ignore ure GP ....the IF are the specialists and Im sure they will be lot more sympathetic and listen to you.... 

*Becca* - sorry to hear u have bad uti ish problems, at least GP gave u antibiotics and they are further looking into it..good luck

welcome rsmum and congrats! 

x


----------



## Mae1

Hi ladies,

Wondered if I could gat crash 

Just embarking on FET after having a successful ICSI in 06. Got a beautiful little girl sat on my knee at the mo as a result.

Big question for you. How on earth did you chill out during the 2ww with other little ones around? Our little monkey is a typical toddler and full of energy. Always wanting to play. Hopefully I'll be having ET on Tues providing we have an embryo thaw (only got two left  ) DH will be at work and I have no relatives to fall back on. Have any of you just carried on as normal with an energy driven toddler and gone on to have a BFP??

oh Karin, I had exactly the same said to me about the "only gotta look at me and I fall pregnant" by a 'friend'. To make it worse, she joked "You can borrow my hubby if you like"!!!! 

Sending you all loads of luck with your journeys,

Mae


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Well yesterdays scan went well...follie still growing and hormone levels OK...back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan and yet more bloods. Not easy to organise with work I think I'm going to have to take the day off...

*Mae*, welcome to H4AM. I'm doing a FET too and have the same issue with my girl. The way its looking I'm going to be on my own during the tww too. I'm just going to do the minimum I can and try not to worry too much about the lifting I will have to do. People without IF lift their toddlers before they know they are pregnant and it doesn't cause too many problems. I hate those glib comments too it just goes to show how little some folk understand our heartache.

*Amee*, hope that you are doing OK...any news...?

*Karin*, good to hear it I'm sure you'll get a much more sympathetic and helpful response.

*Becca*, so sorry to hear that you are back on antibiotics...no wonder you're feeling low, this has been going on for such a long time and you just want it sorted out. Hope you can get an answer quickly to resolve this.

Hi to everyone else hope you've all had a nice weekend.

lol and hugs to all of us.

Edna


----------



## Amee

Evening

*Edna* - glad follie is still growing ...I cant really comment on taking time off as we had only few appts but then got BFP just before embarking on ICSI....so all I can say is  this is a very important time for you, so that comes first and sod everything else! 

Mae - hi, there are others here in same position as u, and we all support each other irrelevant of which tx if or not we are having....just want to send you lots of    so that ET can happen on Tues....
I cant belive ure fiend said "borrow my hubby" ....that is sooooo nasty  some people just are soo stupid...

me - no sign of AF, am on CD31....got really dodgy tummy, lots of rumbling....so hope I dont have the runs as thats what it feels like.. ......not many sypmtons, just feeling tired, but get that with AF....my cycles vary from 28-33, so will give it till friday maybe before test....was going to do one yesterday, until DH said "why dont u leave it yet, those things are expensive"  oh well, Im not too fussed...may have to test by Tuesday if AF not showed as supposed to be going swimming! thats the last place I want AF to show up....funny though, thats why I tested at first BFP, I was going swimming AF late and I didnt want to "leak" in the pool! 
Hi to everyone else! 

nite all
x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Karin, what How can your doctor tell you to wait a year when it's already known that you have fertility issues?  This women should not be a GP.  Cant believe she's so insensitive as well.  Hope the consultant will bypass that and start you on help now.  I'd definitely ignore your GP and find someone who will help you.

Edna, yes you are right.  I know logically, that it's good that the dr found possible reasons for our past failures and he's fixing them first.  Just the wait is to hard.  The drugs do crazy things, don't they?  And how was your weekend away?  Great news on your scan...so Sunday wasn't an issue with it being closed.

becca, surgery is what scares me.  Did you have the surgery?  If so, was it major?  Oh no..so sorry for your pain below and thinking it may be a UTI.  HOpe the antibiotics help. Can't believe you've been suffering with it for so long. Let us know what your gyno says.

Rsmum, welcome.  Wow...I can see from your profile that we should never give up. You've certainy been through a lot, and I'm so happy to see it has a happy ending.  That deserves a huge congrats.

Amee, sorry yo're still waiting for AF.  It's frustrating isn't it?  Or....maybe that test will show good things!  I'm rooting for you.  By the way, I asked my fertility doctor about soy and he confirmed that I should only have it in small amounts as it can affect fertility. Really limits the diet.  He even said having 4oz of red meat twice a week is good for fertility but I don't htink I'll go that far.

Mae, welcome and all the best with your FET.  It sure is different second time around.  We're fortunate in that our son is at daycare during the day and dh helps out when I'm at home.  My only advice to you is to play low (i.e. find activities that will keep her occupied as best as can), sit on the floor with her, let her watch a bit more tv than normal, etc.  And limit lifting if possible (change her on the floor, etc).  Having said that, women without fertility issues continue on as normal in early pregnancy and often don't even know they're pregnant right away.

I'm taking the provera now until Wed and then hopefully AF will come a few days after that so we can start everything (start antibiotics, get shot for endometriosis to put me into temp menopause, and confirm if I can make the Feb HSG appt in time).  Have been reading about the hydrosalpinx (blocked tube) and it's really scaring me as the treatment can mean surgery (more wait time!) and other treatments don't seem as likely to last.  I just pray the HSG shows that it's not that, or the location of the blockage isn't an issue.


----------



## Amee

morning

R4F - Ive only ever taken clomid on the drugs side so no idea of what side effects are like for the one u are taking....but sounds like they are nasty, so hope prevera brings on AF soon so u can ge on with ure tx

have to be quick as dd being a pain....no sign of AF yet....still got dodgy tummy, lots of gas      dont u hate it when u dont know when its going to show and then it turns up in the worst place and ure not prepared!


----------



## becca

hi ya girls, still awaiting from dr my urine results but think its going to be clear again always is but have been taking the antibiotics and the pain has eased..think its a medical mystery..until i see the gyno man.

hey r4f- i had my tube removed when jack was 1 and it was a day case...i was sore for a couple of weeks but i had alot of work done down there...cysts/adhessions removed as well.

there is a thread called hydro (its under starting out and diagnosis) maybe have a chat with them and ask but i know the sucess rate for removal is better if you suffer with fluid.

edna- hope all goes well for you hunnie.

aimee- hope the tummy eases.

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

BFN for me this month. AF here with avengence (sods law I was driving home last night when she appeared and the 'stuff' was buried deep in the boot of the car). To be honest I really don't believe that trying au natural is going to work (it didn't with Amy so why should it now) but we can't afford or justify having IVF whilst we are still out of our house. 
Feeling pretty miserable at the moment as still have the tail end of a cold and Amy is fast turning into a toddler  eek!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Morning all sorry not been around, so much going on here Iain and Isabel came home on Sat for a couple of days we all going back to Norwich in the next hr the funeral is on Wed and we should then come home again on thurs.
Welcome to all the new members, sorry I've not done personals not had a proper read as just getting everything packed


----------



## Mae1

Aww, thanks everyone for your support. 

Charlies-mum - so sorry to hear AF is here for you. This IF is so hard anyway let alone when the cost of it throws yet more barriers up. We have our house on the market at the mo and this is the only way we can progress with treatment. Looking for somewhere cheaper in order to free up funds to pay for it. sending you loads of positivity that you wont need to go along the route of treatment and that it all happens naturally real soon 

Have done all my housework, ironing etc and plan a huge food shop this pm so that all will be in place if we're lucky enough to go for FET tomorrow. Im going to take on all your advice and do the very minimum over next few days. DD is great as long as she has her mummy with her so hopefully her puzzles will get full use!!!! 


SHort post for me but have to dash, just wanted to thank you all for being there, its so reassuring,

lol

Maer.x


----------



## becca

oh charlies mum- im so sorry it was a neg month.....keep your chin up...remember we are all here for you.


claire- hope you had a nice weekend.

wow looked at your ticker and cant believe your 9 weeks all ready.

ds not gone to school today he has a horrid cough sounds like hes on 80 a day............hes fine in himself and got the right hump when i said no school.

xx


----------



## Edna

Morning guys,

Hope everyone is well.

*Becca*, ouch sounds like you had pretty extensive surgery...I'm not surprised that you're having pains as you expand in pregnancy it must be putting some pressure on those scars. Hope DS feels better soon and that you have an OK day. It can be hard when they don't feel well but don't feel that unwell either so get bored.

*Mae*, sounds like you have everything under control. When will you know whether you can go for your FET tomorrow? All being well I think we're going to be on the tww together (hopefully).

*Clare*, don't feel you have to apologise with everything going on I'm not surprised that you haven't had time to check in on us. I hope the funeral goes as well as it can. Take care and big hugs to you.

*Deb*, so sorry its BFN this month . I know how you are feeling even though there's practically no chance of being successful naturally you still hope. Any news on your home and when you can move back in? Have the insurance company got their act together for you? Must be so frustrating waiting for it all to be sorted out.

*Amee*, very frustrating when your cycle doesn't cooperate and AF hides herself...having said which is there any chance it could be positive this month? Might be worth trying a HPT?

*Ready4*, I don't know much about blocked tubes and their problems but draining seemed to help Becca at least for long enough to get your BFP and have a baby. I guess it will depend on the results of the next round of tests which sound like they are going to be quite extensive. Fingers crossed that AF arrives quickly so that you can get moving.

Right todays scan showed that I still have a big follie but that its slightly smaller than it was so maybe I've ovulated? Noone at the clinic could tell me so I'm booked to go back tomorrow. They'll have the blood results by then and so will know whats going on. Looks like we might be aiming for ET at the end of the week (hopefully). I'm finding it hard very up and down emotionally and also arranging daily clinic visits is so hard with work and Evelyn. I just hope that we get there this time.

Catch up with you all later.

lol

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Amee, I'm with you in it's awful when AF comes at the worst time.  But maybe it's worthwhile buying a hpt?  

becca, thanks for the info of your surgery and the hydrossalpinx.  I've had many abdominal surgeries that I know that surgery is my doctor's last option but it may be the only solution if the HSG shows that that's what it is indeed.  Didn't realize there's a thread on it.  Thanks.  I'm sorry they're not able to determine what's causing your issues, but good news that the antibiotics seem to be helping.  Sounds like some sort of infection.  So sorry ds is sick.  Hope he feels better real soon.

Debs, so sorry hun.  Hope your house gets fixed soon so you can move ahead with ivf.  Sending you big hugs.  It's so hard.

Clare, I'll be thinking of you on Wed as I know it'll be a really hard day for you and your family.  Hope you're doing ok.

Mae, do you have your transfer tomorrow?  Sounds like you're good and prepared.  Wishing you lots of luck.  We're all here whenever you need us.

Edna, that's exciting that ET may be within the next few days.  Not surprised your up and down as you've had such a rollercoaster the past while getting to this point.  Plus, it must be tiring and tough with Evelyn.  Sending you lots of positive vibes that you'll be in your 2WW soon.


----------



## Edna

Spoke to the clinic and guess what?... the blood results are inconclusive   !!! So noone still knows whether I've ovulated. The clinic are running another blood test and should have the result tomorrow.

However there are now 2 options...

Firstly, I've ovulated naturally and if so they will start the defrost tomorrow with ET on Wednesday.

Secondly, if I haven't ovulated then I'll go back to the clinic tomorrow for another scan and more bloods (my poor left arm is black and blue). Then I'll have an Ovitrelle / HCG injection to force ovulation with defrost on Thursday and ET on Friday. Not quite so natural but I figure it can't hurt.

Nothing can ever be simple can it? 

Right off to cook dinner.

Speak soon.


Edna


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

I have had a nasty few days with either a bug (severe sickness, nausea, banging headache) or suffering bad side effect from the clomid!!  Not sure which but have taken all tablets for this month so just gearing up for BMS a thon!!!   Dreading it really as finding those BFN's hitting home hard but trying to stick with PMA!!!!! 

*Amee* Any news yet? I hate waiting for AF... alway plays games and turns up at the wrong time. 

*Edna* I'm glad that nothing major happened over the weekend for you but you must be so frustrated to have no answers yet!! Sounds as though you'll have ET this week though... sending you lots of 

*Ready4* Hope AF arrives fr you as expected with the provera and that you can get things started for that appointmen for HSG this month.

Welcome to *Mae*, Lots of  for you

*Deb* So sorry that aF arrived.  It's so awful.

*Clare* You have an awful lot on your plate at the moment.  Try to take it easy when you can. Be thinking of you on Wednesday.

*Becca* Hope you have some answers and that the anti biotics work for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Evening all I'm up in the spare room at MIL's while they have some one come round to go thru the Will.

Edna- hope you get some results soon, don't know much about natural FET, but hope you get transfer at the right time.

Mae- good luck for transfer


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I did join but have been rubbish at keeping up! 

I'll try better this time, am I forgiven?!    We have our appt at the fertility clinic tomorrow, we've been actively encouraged to take Ethan along to give others hope and the nurses want a cuddle, but I know I'll feel strange about it, because I never could handle seeing babies at the clinic, for some reason it just upset me more (like it always worked for others but never me) but as we don't have family nearby we'll just have to take him tomorrow and see how we go.  I'm excited but scared, its such a big thing to jump back into it again! 

Deb - Sorry to hear that af arrived    Mine did today too, we're ttc naturally but didn't expect anything this month (or any other really, for that matter!) because DH has had a loooonnnnnnngggggg bout of sickness so not much rumpy-pumpy   

Marie xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Feeling very twitchy and completely unable to settle to anything tonight so haunting the boards...apologies for all the rubbish you'll get from me...

*Marielou*, its hard to keep up when you are busy with LOs I know I find it difficult sometimes...We've taken Evelyn to Bourn Hall twice now. The staff love to meet their success stories and always make such a fuss of her which is lovely. The clinic also provide toys and books to keep small people occupied in the waiting room. BUT I have had some terrible looks from other patients (not all, and some have smiled at her, but enough, and I am sensitive to how they feel, have been there myself) and I also find it impossible to concentrate on the medical stuff, following our first consultation for ttc no2 Neil had to repeat everything to me later when Evelyn was asleep. Sometimes though you don't have a choice. Its not as though its always easy to organise childcare particularly at short notice. The very best of luck for your appointment tomorrow.

*Clare*, hi there hope you are all doing OK.

*Karin*, so sorry that you have been feeling so unwell. Those D&V bugs are hideous. I know those BFNs are soul destroying but its still worth trying properly as there is a chance. Sending you lots of  vibes for some good BMS.

*Ready4*, come on AF!

Thanks for all the positive vibes.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## becca

edna- good luck with this week got everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, just waanted to wish you good luck with your blood work tomorrow.  Sounds like either way, you'll be having ET very soon.  I'm so excited for you.

Hi to everyone else..will post longer tomorrow.


----------



## Amee

morning
just did hpt as I said I would today.....got a bfp....am completely in shock   did it at 6am and 2 strong lines up straight away....doing another hpt with DH in a bit as I just am not convinced...sorry but I'm lost for words, wasnt expecting this at all....was already preparing for next month ... 

Edna - hope scans and bloods go well today  
hi to everyone else 
x


----------



## RSMUM

Good morning! 

I'm sorry for gatecrashing, I just popped in to say I know that this thread is really for those still struggling for number 2, but I just wanted to wish you all the very, very best of luck and to thank you all for being so welcoming.

I don't know you all very well, but have just read a little bit and wanted to send    to Deb and Marie, I never had a chance of conceiveing naturally but I still had hope some months - madly -   but it must be such an added strain/excitement/hope every month if there is always the possibility.

Amazing to read of a surprise BFP this morning! You must be in absolute shock Amee! Fantastic! 

Edna - good luck with your tests today 

  to all of you, wherever you are on your journey...

Best of luck to everyone else - as I said, I'm sorry to barge in, will be lurking and willing you all on.

take care,

Rsmum X


----------



## Amee

ok, just did another one, it is is a bfp.. ....I dont know what to say...I really wasnt expecting this at all.....happiness hasnt yet kicked in as Im still trying to get my head round it.. I only did the test as didnt want to "leak" af in the pool today..
x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Amee - woo hoo  congratulations!!


----------



## becca

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooo ammee ..take it easy now 
xxx
rsmum- hey what nice words.......get typing everyone is so nice on this thread.

edna- still wishing you tons of luck

better dash shopping to do

byeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Hi everyone...I know I'm not a regular poster, although my name is on the list at the start of the thread 

Well, last week I saw my consultant and booked another ICSI cycle, so I would like to officially come back into the fold, if I may? 

We'll hopefully be having egg collection at the end of September, so I have to ring the clinic when AF arrives in July, so I can go on the pill. 

It feels really weird to think we'll be going through it again and I feel slightly guilty and embarrassed about having more ICSI, cos many people will think we're being greedy and that our family is complete already. I'm sure you understand. If we only had one child then I wouldn't feel so bad, cos it's kind of acceptable to have treatment to try for a sibling - but with twins they already have each other. Someone made a comment to me the other day, saying 'oh, so you're going for twins again?' like we chose to have twins the first time. I tried to explain that you don't get to choose - it's just luck. I know we risk having another set of twins but equally the treatment might fail. 

Anyway, we'd like another child (or two) and so we're gonna have this cycle and see what happens. We haven't really thought about the details of what we'll do if it doesn't work - whether we'll have more treatment. We'll cross that bridge as and when we come to it. 

It would be nice to be part of this supportive group and I wish you all the best of luck in ttc.

Janine


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Snorkmaiden - having twins is fantastic, however I cant imagine it stop the need for another one - I think its linked to them growing up and the need for another baby to keep your family young, if that makes sense!! dont feel guilty - all of us on this thread do - which is why this thread is the best place to be!!! 

Edna - hope your tests went well any news? 

Sorry not a long post - working from home and have to get motivated!!! 

Got my scan on Thursday - still seems a thousand years away! how silly is that!!


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Congratulations *Amee*, What fabulous news!!! I know it hasn't sunk in yet but wow!!!    I had a feeling you know?

*Sally* Hope you are feeling okay and let us know how the scan went.

*Snork* I think we all have those feelings of guilt, but just because you've had beautiful twins doesn't mean you aren't allowed to want more. 

*Edna* thinking of you today hope all goes well for you. 

Hi to everyone else.

Having a rubbish time thinking my cons wont help me and I'm just going to have to struggle alone. Must be strong but finding it tough.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Edna

*Amee*,

Woohoo...BFP

Congratulations. So pleased for you. Its lovely when theres a good reason for AF to be late. I can understand that its a shock but a good one. Hope its sinking in and the happiness is starting.

Take care.

Edna


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Just a quickie...the clinic have phoned, the progesterone tests showed that I haven't ovulated so they want me in again today. More bloods and scans but hopefully some certainty, although they are now backtracking on yesterday  . Thanks for all the good wishes I'll give you an update and catch up on personals later.


Edna


----------



## cleo1

Hi all,
Fabulous news Aimee -you must be so thrilled!
Ready - I wonder why your former clinic hadn't picked up on these issues? My clinic once told me htat I had a hydrosalpinx -that's the selling in the fallopian tube that can leak fluid into the womb -sounds similar to what you've been told, and they wanted me to have an operation to remove it -I remember thinking 'Why are you treating infertility by removing one of my vital 'fertility' organs'!! I was really angry. Anyway, they scanned me a week or so later -as it was picked up during an ICSI cycle, and they had mistook it for a strange shaped follicle - so I suppose the message is, try not to dwell on the first scan too much, let's see what the 2nd shows. I really hope it all goes well for you.

Unfortunately, after 3 wonderful days full of hope and optimism -I have felt fantastic, good complexion, no PMT, no feelings of imminent AF, I woke up to cramps and AF this morning. As you can imagine I'm really sad but at the same time it's good to know one way or the other. It's so hard not to blame yourself or the clinic for the treatment not working, and to accept it is luck - or is it?Good luck to everyone, I'll be back on in a couple of months when I go for FET. 
Cleoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Amee, wonderful news!  Can imagine you're in shock.  Sending you a huge congrats!!!       

Rsmum, you're welcome anytime.  It would be nice to get to know you better so post.  Wishing you lots of luck in your IF journey.

snorkmaiden, welcome.  What beautiful twins you hvae.  Don't ever feel that you're benig greedy.  It hink everyone that joins here (including myself) makes the same comment.  Like those that conceive naturally, we have a right to want a family too.  We're here when you need us.

sallyo, good luck with your scan.  You must be so excited.  Let us know how it goes.

Karin, hang in there hun.  Try and think positive, and if htis consultant for some reason doesn't help you, he/she isn't the only one around so you can always go for another opinion.

Edna, good luck wtih your blood and scan today.  you must be tired of going everyday, but at least you know you're close.

cleo, it's a tough one about our old clinic.  They did do a sonohysterogram before Evan's ivf and it came out clear so i guess no reason to do one again.  The inflammation and infection were found in a new research study that this new clinic happens to be doign with Yale University..so we got lucky that the clinic we picked is in the research.  And I've never had painful periods, so no reason to suspect endometriosis. Yes...that's exactly hydrosalpinx. Thanks for the enouraging words.  WE'll see what the HSG shows.  So sorry for your results.  It's so devastating.  Don't blame yourself as it's really down to nature.  Glad that you ahve some frosties waiting for when you're ready.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Well I've finally booked an appointment to see my hynotherapist again. Hoping she will be able to do something about my lack of confidence (in myself and ttc)

Bum - amy just found tv remote.... must dash

Deb


----------



## Frankie B

Amee huge congratulations hun  

Edna good luck!!!!

xx


----------



## Edna

*Cleo*,



So sorry to read that AF arrived and that its BFN for you.

Take care of yourself and DH and give yourselves time to get over this.

Look forward to seeing you back on here soon.

Edna


----------



## Edna

A quick update from todays appointment...things are not looking good <sigh>. The big follie seen on the scans is now thought to be a cyst and my hormone levels are too low. The "c" word was mentioned but I've agreed to go back on Friday for another scan and more bloods but its not looking positive.

Feeling very blue...I was really beginning to think that I might at least get a shot at defrosting our frosties. Also really not sure where we go from here...

Edna


----------



## becca

oh edna,

you really are going through it..........lets just hope something positive comes out on fri..

got everything crossed for you chick xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Edna  What a bum deal. Life is a @rse at times.... Chin up and hope for the best. Those frosties will get used!!


----------



## Amee

evening all
thanks for the support.....the news still has not sunk in!

Cleo - sorry AF turned up, sending    

Edna - hope Friday does bring something good     and lots of    

CM - sorry AF turned up too...good luck with the hypnotherapist..  

hi to newies, and to everyone else...having early night as DD getting up very early now and not getting enough sleep!  

catch up tomorrow
Ax


----------



## KW33

Evening

*Cleo* So sorry about AF hun. 

*Edna*    You poor thing... I really hope that scna and bloods on Friday show something more positive for you. 

*Amee* You must still be in shock!!! It's exciting though, looking forward to all your news.

*Deb* well done for doing something so positive... 

Hi Frankie, Ready4 and everyone else.

I've started with the OPK today but in my heart feel as though it's money down the drain. Finished the clomid now though so will persevere this month and have cons appointment next week so we'll see what they say. Should get more blood results this week too.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum

KW33 said:


> but in my heart feel as though it's money down the drain.


Thats a bit how I feel with ttc au natureal at the moment (only time not money obviously  )

Dh has gone to bed (bored!) and I'm sat here trying to organise myself. I've just started as the local NCT rep (have gullable person tattooed across my head!) and no idea what I'm supposed to be doing! Ah the joys of losing your marbles when you give birth 

Sleep well all
Deb


----------



## Edna

Back again, thought I should catch up on some personals as Ive been neglectful today.

*Karin*, its worth a try as you say. Even if small there's still a chance I know every month I always hope even though it drives you crazy.

*Amee*, hope that you catch up with your sleep its very important that you get enough rest.

*Deb*, I hope you are right...and yes life is a B***H. When do you see your hynotherapist? As for the NCT I'm sucked in too but I'm drafted into organising the nearly new sales. It can be exhausting can't it.

*Ready4*, you are so right in that the process is gruelling when you have to go to the clinic so often. I'm pleased that I work part time as I do have more time. I'm lucky that work have been so understanding too.

*Sallyo*, sending you lots of positive vibes for your scan on Thursday. Where are you going? I'm assuming somewhere more local than Norway...?

*Janine*, hi...I think its again, weren't we cycle buddies back in 2005? I see your twins are a very similar age to my Evelyn, so maybe I do remember you from then. Welcome to H4AM. Don't feel guilty about wanting another baby. Why shouldn't you, just because have twins it doesn't mean that your family is complete.

*Becca*, 

*Frankie*, I hope you aren't feeling so sick anymore.

*Rsmum*, I see the "hoping" bit as going on until junior arrives...and you are very welcome to post here, I do like to see FFers succeed at ttc.

Finally, thanks for all your good wishes, I know that I'd be struggling even more without you. You guys rock.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, my heart just dropped reading that things are still up in the air for you.  But don't give up...I'l lbe thinking of you on Friday.  I have problems with cysts too (thus, the pcos) and my doctor always put me on the pill for a month and it clears them right up.  I'm sure your doctor will have a solution for it if it is an issue.


----------



## Marielou

Well, our appt got cancelled yesterday, left me feeling all down in the dumps as I was so looking forward to it.  Rearranged for next week though. 

Edna - II'm so sorry to hear about the cysts and problems at the scan  

Better go, need to be out in an hour and I'm sat here with wet hair and Ethan still not dressed!     

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Clomid seems to be doing something as my ovaries , left and right have been really aching!!! Fingers crossed.  I know I conceived both times when I ovulated from the left so hope this month something works on the left side. Marathon BMS starts today. 

*Edna* Sending you lots of positive thoughts for Friday!!!

*Deb* When are you seeing your hypnotherapist?

*Marielou * Sorry your appointment got cancelled.  It really can bring you down. When next week is it rearranged for?

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

hey girls,

got my gyno appointment through for monday wow cant believe all it took was a week ...dr must have been on my side with me saying its been going on for to long and i need answers.

i will keep you posted 
xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Edna - Yes, I remember you too! Evelyn is gorgeous - I love her name  I'll be thinking of you on Friday.

Marie - Hi hon, it's Janine (JLS) from babyworld. I'm really sorry your appointment was cancelled. How pants. When do you want to do a FET?

Sorry for lack of decent personals but I think it might take me a little while to get to know you all 

Right, I think it's lunchtime in our house...my stomach just made the biggest rumble!


----------



## ready4Family

Marielou, so sorry your appt got rescheduled.  I can appreciate waiting for tx so know how you must feel with the appt being delayed.  It's a cruel trick isn't it?  At least it isn't too far off, but I know each day wait is hard when you're looking forward to it.

Karin, wishing you lots of luck and hoping the clomid does the trick (of course with help from you and dh).  It worked for you last time so no need to think it won't happen again.

becca, hope the gyno can help you with the issues you're having.  Have the antibiotics helped?

Snorkmaiden, no need to apologize as it's often hard to keep up and we're a big group.  Hope you're doing well.

We're having yet another huge snow storm today. Can't believe that's two in less than a week!  They're callingn for 20-30cm of snow with freezing rain this time (which is the worst).  Dh is also supposed to be flying to the States for work tonight but wonder if he'll get out.  Don't know what I'm going to do as shovelling is a problem for me as my back is bad .  It's a little flared up now, and even if it wasn't, I couldn't chance it as I'm the only one here to look after Evan and he still needs to be lifted in/out of his crib (all 30 lbs of him).


----------



## becca

r4f- like i have said it tons of times now SEND IT OVER HERE !!


----------



## Charlies-Mum

noooo - keep it there. Its glorious sunshine here!  

Well Hynotherapist is next Tuesday (after a facial so will be mega chilled!) 

AF is still here with avengence 3 days later. Will it ever ease. This is worse than before as the drugs aren't helping much with the cramping pain. Not impressed. 

Marie - so sorry about your appointment. Its such a pain in the @rse when that happens. I'm waiting for my poditry appointment to be rescheduled from January.... And my back is not being helped for it.

 to all
Deb


----------



## ready4Family

becca, you can have it!      

Deb, sorry about your AF.  Sounds like a bad one.  Good luck with your appt next week.


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Yeah, I'l take some of the snow too! I love the snow and we don't see much of it down here in Cornwall. We used to get fantastic snow in Yorkshire when I was a kid.

Edna - I've just looked through my posting history and we were together in the bookworms group and the babydust trimesters... 

Crikey, I'm worn out. The kids have run me ragged today. We've made dens with blankets and chairs, played with playdoh, done pretend 'baking' with flour, water, custard powder and lentils - and then I had to sweep, vacuum and mop to clear up all the mess, lol...then it was lunchtime, then I washed the dishes and then it was stories and naptime! Phew...I'm just having some 'me' time now - got some mundane afternoon telly on, a cup of tea and some digestive biccies with choccy spread on - yumola!


----------



## Frankie B

hiya girls sorry still no personals still really bad.  Just wanted to pop in to say I hope everything goes ok for you on fri Edna   and Claire hope everything went ok today for all of you  

xxx


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

*Janine*, wow it sounds like you all had lots of fun today. Evelyn loves playing cooking too and usually creates quite a mess. Nice to be able to put your feet up with a biscuit after though.

*Ready4*, sorry I'm with Deb, please keep your snowstorms in Canada...I love the winter sun we've been getting and the fact its starting to get lighter in the evenings I'm really beginning to think that Winter is coming to an end. I'm hoping that I'll at least get some answers on Friday and a plan for the future.

*Marielou*, sorry that your appointment got cancelled. Not surprised you are feeling down. Roll on next week.

*Becca*, really pleased that you don't have to wait long to see the gyno. Hopefully he will be able to sort your problems.

*Karin*, your symptoms sound very promising. Enjoy your marathon BMS.

*Deb*, sorry that you are having such a rough time with AF. It can be so miserable.

*Frankie*, hope you feel better soon.

Little to report here although nice to go to work and think about something other than this miserable ttc business.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

*Deb * Hope AF eases for you soon. 

*SM* Digestive biscuits with choclate spread.... now that's something I HAVE to try!!!  

*Clare* Hope everything went okay today. 

*Edna* I hope work continues to give you some distraction. Will be thinking of you on Friday.

*Ready4*Hope weather has improved. Did dH manage to fly out or isd he stranded at home?

I'm off to the PIL for 3 days tomorrow....  Will be very testing for me as they are lovely people but I get very fed up with how Emma is EXACTLY like DH2b and apparently nothing like me. In fact at times i think they forget that I carried her in my tummy!!! DH2b did that too!!!!!!   So although I will post in the morning possibly I'll be away until Saturday. Sending you all lots of  and 

Karin

xxx

P.S. Yes BMS marathon not easy if at PIL!!!!  Trying tonight and tomorrow morning and then when we get back Saturday lunchtime. Hope it's enough  No positive OPK yet so hopefully not exactly the right time.


----------



## Charlies-Mum

AAAAGGGGHHH _ [email protected]@DY INSURANCE COMPANIES 
don't ask but needless to say I'm two pints up and still fuming. I hate our house (even though I want to move back)


----------



## KW33

You are having such a hard time *Deb*

xxx


----------



## Amee

morning all

sorry have been slack, but the mouse ran out of batteries,  and its alwasy the way, we had loads in the house, but all dead!    so just knicked some from DDs walking duck!  

Edna - hope it get answers tomorrow....its horrid when this journey just goes on and on but hoping   u get somewhere with appt  

R4F - nooo please we dont want snow here too, how is it today, did u get 30cm?  Did DH make his trip?  I hate snow, but I hate too muhc sun too, its lovely at the mo here, bit chilly but loads of sun! 

Karin - sorry to hear ure PIL can be inconsiderate sometimes.. ..just do as much BMS as you can...you should get them to take DD for a walk and make the most of the house!    can u believe my MIL thought that DD looked like DHs bro when she was born, thats cus she had black hair.. ...think MIL forget that Im indian and every single member of my family, extended family, my 60 first cousins all have BLACK hair!!  I just had to keep  my gob shut!  

Deb - sorry AF is being a pain!    and sending more    ...hope it all works out chuck!  

Janine - you must be knackered after that baking day yesterday....I babysat a friends baby who is 1 as well, found both 1 year olds extremely hyper....my DD cant walk but he was....was relieved when my friend came back, and it was only for 2 hours!!  

SM - digestives and choc spread...hmmmm...dont have much of a sweet tooth but a friend makes the kids choc spread sarnies for lunch on fridays!!  urghhh

Frankie - hope u feel better soon chuck!  

Clare - hope it all went well yesterday!  

hey Becca, Marie

ok, me off to town to get some decent battereis!

x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Quick post from me as I'm in an hour later than normal due to the snow (and dropping evan off at daycare).

snorkmaiden, please take our snow.  Got tons of it to share.  No wonder you're worn out, but it's fantastic all the activities you do with your kids.

Frankie, sorry you're still suffering.

Edna, wish there was a way I could ship our snow to you.  It's nice when the days are longer with sunshine isn't it?  I'll be thinking of you sending you lots of luck (with the snow) for tomorrow.

Karin, yes, dh ended up getting an earlier flight.  he was delayed a bit but now he's in the warm sunshine.  I think it's only natural for inlaws to recognize their own son in their grandchild as they're looking for things hoping their side is carried over.  She's defintiely 50% each of you.  Not easy, but try and ignore thier comments.  Hope your stay in ok...and good luck with the BMS when you can.

Debs, so sorry you're having such a hard time with the house situation.  

Amee, yep...30 cms and dh is now in the lovely warm sun.  Bugger! Hope you managed to get batteries.  It's amazing how quickly they go with all the toys these days.

Well, we got the 30cm of snow and its pretty crazy.  Had an awful time getting out of our driveway (dh is away and I can't shovel with my bad back) and then I get to Evan's daycare and the whole driveway/parking lot isn't shoveled.  It's scary when you're hitting the accelerator and not going anywhere.  Then felt bad cause Evan was having such a hard time walking in the snow to the door (and even fell), was crying, but I just can't carry him anymore...esp in his snowsuit.  Then I go back to the car and the snow plow arrived, but now a huge pile of snow at the end of the car that I had to go over to get out.  Agh!  At least once I got on the highways, the drive was better.  Am worried about the huge pile of snow that'll be added to the end of the driveway when the snow plows get to our street today.


----------



## Edna

Evening folks,

Hope all is well.

*Ready4*, no I don't think I envy you that snow at all. Hope its the final flurry of Winter and that the end is in sight. Glad that you managed to get out. Where has your DH jetted off too? I would be envying him too.

*Amee*, why do batteries never last? We have loads and they are all rechargeable but they still don't have any charge when we need them. Its amazing how much energy small people have and when mixed together their energy levels go up exponentially.

*Karin*, what is it with in laws? I'm sure your DD looks just like you. Hope your weekend is OK I know visiting the out laws can be difficult...

*Deb*, sorry you are still having woes with the insurance company . Hope it won't be too long until you can move back in.

Manic day at work so I'm completely wiped out. Hoping for no snow and something positive from tomorrows appointment. I'll give you an update as soon as I know anything.

Edna


----------



## alison123

Hi All, 

Sorry I cant stop as late already - hope you are all well. 

We had our scan yesterday and saw one little heartbeat so really pleased!! 

Sally


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, just checking in to see how things went for you today.  I'm thinking of you.  (Dh went to California for a few days)

sallyo, wonderful news on seeing the heartbeat!  Hope you're feeling well.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

A quick update...todays scan was more promising. Lining looking OK and scan alright too. Just need the blood results. Feeling cautiously optimistic which is a distinct improvement. Just need the blood results now.

*Ready4*, your good wishes are obviously helping...pleased the snows not arrived here though.

*Sallyo*, so pleased that you got to see the heartbeat you must be delighted and relieved.

Catch up with you all later.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna,  I'm crossing my fingers for you hun and am so pleased that your lining looks good.  Let us know how it goes with the blood.  As for the snow, I think we're hogging it all up here.  We're supposed to get another 5cm tomorrow and then another 10cm on Tues.  it's pretty crazy and hitting a record. Good luck today.  Really hope to hear good news.


----------



## Amee

Edna- great news about ure scan and lining  , hope your blood tests are what u want...sending lots of    

R4F - more snow    ooooo, I couldnt cope...we have lots of sun here. winter coats being changed for jackets!!

SAllyo - great u saw the heartbeat, bet u feel relieved now!  

x


----------



## becca

Edna- just checking on you hunnie.

sallyo - great news hun.

r4f- wow more its glorious here sunny and quite warm to be honest

xx


----------



## Edna

Well back to







...blood tests poor, LH dropping so it really looks like I've missed this month. The clinic are running Progesterone tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope.

Edna


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, I'm so sorry hun.    Can't believe what a rollercoaster this is for you.  I really feel for you.  Still sending you good luck wishes for tomorrow.  And if not this month, I'm sure they'll monitor you really closely next month and catch the right time for your transfer.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## Amee

Edna   sorry to hear about your blood results...hope it goes well today with progesterone tests.. 
x


----------



## becca

holding your hand hunnie  

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, how you doing hun?  Did you get any results on the progesterone?

How is everyone else?  Anything planned for the weekend?

AF came yesterday so I called and booked the 'menopause' injection (for endometriosis) for Monday.  Was hoping I could go during clinic hours to avoid telling work I have yet another appointment, but they wouldn't let me (too busy) so booked for lunch time.  (But I still had to tell work as I asked to work from home since it's 15 min away from my home).  Also confirmed our Feb 20th HSG test (can go ahead since AF will be gone by then), and started the antibiotics today.  So...treatment has started.  One step closer to ivf, right?


----------



## becca

got everything crossed for you r4f !!

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna   sorry to hear the bloods weren't good

R4F- Good luck it is all a step closer

Sorry I've not been around much,  had the funeral then family problems blew up on my side of the family, things aren't sorted but better than they were so feeling a bit happier.  Into double figures in weeks now horray!


----------



## peppermintT

Hello everyone

Can I jump into your thread, please?

I've just started stimming (day 4) as part of short protocol IVF tx at Herts and Essex . This is my second IVF (1st IVF was magically successful) but the first time on the short protocol. Apparently I'm on SP as I produced only 3 eggs last time. Because there is no down regging it's all moving so fast and its weird to think that this time next week EC could be imminent. Things are going OK so far, but I only had 4 - 6 follicles showing on my baseline scan on Thursday, so its not clear whether we will actually make it all the way to EC. My next scan is on Tuesday. 

Lots of     and    to you all.

PeppermintT


----------



## Macmillan

Hello ladies

Can I join you too please?

AF started today so should start FET cycle in 4 weeks time...  got the colly-wobbles now     as so soon after no.1 but very excited too  

PeppermintT - good luck, hope you have more follies on Tuesday's scan

Will read back and try to get up to speed for some personals soon

Meanwhile    to all
Bec


----------



## ♡ C ♡

bec- welcome, good luck with the FET William is so cute


----------



## Marielou

Edna -   

Bec - Hello and welcome, I'm doing a FET soon too   

Peppermint - Hello and welcome, best of luck for your IVF   

Clare - Hooray for double figures!!   

My appt is tomorrow, looking forward to it but also scared, so many 'what ifs' going around in my head.    Trying ot stay positive but terrified of having ot go through what we did to get Ethan again.    I had a hysteroscopy to remove polyps before having my IVF with Ethan, I'm going to ask if I'll need it repeating, does anyone know?

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

becca, thans for your wishes.  Can't believe you're 16 weeks already.

Clare, sounds like things have been really rough on your and your family.  Good that things got better though.  Wow..time is really flying for you.

peppermint, welcome.  You're proof that it's not the number of eggs that you produce but the quality. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

bec, good luck with your upcomming fet.  Would be nice to have your children so close in age.  Looking forward to getting to know you.

Marielou, don't know much about polyps, but wanted to wish you good luck tomorrow.  I"m sure the dr can answer your question.  Was there testing they did for them?

Edna, you ok hun?

Going at lunch time for the injection to put me into menopause to treat the endometriosis.  Hope it's no worse than a stimming injection.  I'm also taking the antibiotics for the infection twice a day.  It's apparently better to take it on an empty stomach so I take the first one right when I wake up. I"m finding however, that it's making me quite nauseous about 45 min after taking it.  At least it only lasts 10-15 min though (except tomorrow I"ll probalby be going on the road at the time).  The afternoon one doesn't 'give me this issue (probably because my stomach isn't as empty)

Last night I was feeling and scared again worrying that this may not be endometiosis (since I have no endometriosis symptoms and the dr can't do a lap on me to confirm).  So what if it's inflammed for other reasons and it can't be treated?  THe reason I'm worried is that inflammation is just a recurring theme with me (i.e. I have a few other issues where the culprit is inflammation in my body at various spots/organs).  I was in tears to dh saying that i have a feelign deep down that this will never work for us.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

r4F-  hope the injection goes well.  Is there a reason they won't do a Lap to check for the Endo??  must be worrying not knowing what might be causing it.

Marie-  for the appointment tomorrow

Well things here are here to test me I'm sure the car has now badly failed its MOT and could cost £300 to fix!!  don't have that right now so going to borrow FIL's car that is just sat in their garage and then decide what to do. It is an old car we have so not sure what to do really


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been AWOL...DH and I had an early Valentines weekend away in London. Had a lovely time and I thought it was a good way to get over this miserable cycle.

I didn't get to speak to anyone sensible about my bloods on Saturday but caught up with the clinic today and I have to admit that I'm officially very confused...not sure what my blood tests results mean but the clinic want me back in again tomorrow for more bloods and another scan . Great! This has been so up and down I now really don't know where I am. I'm off to see them again tomorrow but am not getting my hopes up at all and am just trying to ignore the whole mess in the meantime.

*Clare*, sometimes everything does seem to go wrong...I think that getting some space to think is a good idea. As for cars I'm completely unmechanical but there does come a point when its not worth puring more money in.

*Ready4*,  sorry that you are feeling so low, you've been having such a rough ride recently and it will take time to come to terms with the results of your recent tests and build confidence that you can sort it out...I'm sure the antibiotics are helping and will deal with the inflammation. Best of luck also with your injection. Needles don't get any easier do they?

*Marie*, best of luck with tomorrows appointment...not sure about the polyps but worth checking with your consultant as I'm sure they will be able to advise you.

*Bec*, welcome to H4AM...I don't think that ttc no2 is any easier than first time round. In fact finding people to look after our LO at short notice can be hard. Still the girls here are great at providing support.

*Peppermint*, welcome to H4AM to you too. Hope the stims are going OK and you aren't having too many of the miserable side effects. Best of luck for tomorrows scan.

Hi to everyone else hope you are well.

Right better leave this here...catch up with you all soon.

lol

Edna


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Edna - what is going on there?

Sorry I've not been myself recently. Having a nightmare with the house and generally not handling things very well. Have to admit that the whole ttc thing has taken a back burner and I can't see things happening any time soon (but never say never!)

I'm still reading even if not posting much

Deb


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Clare, so sorry about your car.  How awful that it costs so much too so it can't even be fixed at the moment.  Glad FIL has a car you can use in the meantime.  As for diagnosing the endometriosis...I've had many past abdominal surgeries including removing an organ and reconstructing another so it's too risky to do more surgery on me if not absolutely necessary.  Thus, the dr is just assuming the cause is endometriosis.  I'm very worried about it though as I have other inflammation issues.  (And I didn't think to mention it at the time).

Edna, you truly are experiencing the true sense of the term rollercoaster when it comes to tx.  What ups and downs you have. Can't imagine how hard that is for you not knowing and going from hope to giving up.  Glad that there is currently hope and things are looking up again.  That was a great idea to get away for the weekend with dh to try and forget about it and celebrate good things.  Good luck today and keep us posted.

Deb, sorry the house is still causing you so much stress..definitely not what you need right now.  

Injection went ok yesterday...hurt less than the progesterone injections.  The antibiotic is making me so nauseous each morning though.  Felt so bad this morning as Evan was crying to have me dress him instead of dh (he's in a mommy phase again) and I couldn't get off the bed.  Now I know what morning sickness must feel like (wish that was why I feel sick everyday).  Doesn't last long though...maybe 20 min.  

PS - The next injection is booked for March 12th.  Next Wed is our HSG test and I'm waiting for that to update my ticker as while we're there, I'll book the next follow up appt with our fertility dr (which will be 4 weeks after Marh 12th)


----------



## becca

for edna ...cor you are going through it...wow have you got any blood left ?? 

r4f- still got everything crossed for you.

deb hope your ok hunnie 

BIG KISSES TO EVERYONE ELSE XX


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Right Ladies....I'm attempting to re-join this thread....again! And this time, I intend to stick it out as you're all such a lovely bunch! Thanks to those of you who replied to my thread about my BFNs. I've just re-read it, and can't thank you enough for your support.  

A quick update: I'm now on month 4 of clomid, and tested positive with an OPK 2 days ago (CD18, 2 days later than last cycle   ) Last cycle it was 19 days after my OPK before AF arrived, hence my raised hopes   If nothing happens this month or next, we are going to go for FET in April/May- I've spoken to my clinic and have my protocol ready for a very medicated FET. 

I'm going to read back over the last few pages later, and get up to speed with all your news so ı can do personals next time. But for now here's a   for you all.

Love Jo


----------



## becca

welcome back jo.

and wishing you all the best on your cycle 
xx xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Welcome back Jo wishing you all the best


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, also sending welcome back wishes.  Sounds like you have a good plan for tx.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Edna

Hi guys,

Firstly my big news...

I'm feeling pretty . The appointment today went really well. My hormone levels are up and I've got a proper big follie. So now the clinic are happy for me to go for ET. Defrost begins tomorrow and I'm to phone on Thursday for confirmation of the position and all being well my appointment time on Friday...very excited wish me lots of luck...

*Ready4*, sorry you are having such miserable side effects..try to look at them as a step towards your goal. Very unpleasant but necessary and taking you closer to what you want. You've got lots going on over the next few weeks haven't you. Thanks for your good wishes this cycle has been one hell of a rollercoaster but I do seem to be getting there at last.

*Jo*, welcome back to H4AM. Hope you are getting lots of BMS in and sending you the very best of luck with this cycle. Love the view of your DD...very cute legs.

*Becca*, I still seem to bleed when pricked so even with all of the amount that the Phlobotomists have taken I still seem to have some left.

*Deb*, big hugs you must be finding it really tough with all your house problems. You only have so much energy to deal with stuff so not surprised that ttc is in the back of your mind.

Right Evelyn's bedtime so must go and get my kiss and cuddle.

lol

Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Edna thats great news glad today went well,  good luck for the defrost


----------



## ready4Family

Edna, this is for you!        So happy things are looking up again and your frosties are getting ready.  Good luck over the next few days and keep us posted.


----------



## Marielou

Edna - Wonderful news!     

Jo - Best of luck with the clomid    

I had my follow-up today.  Was really positive, but stressful, as Ethan kept walking about and smiling at the other people there, one woman even cried when she saw him   so I felt very bad about that, but I was on my own, DH at work and had noone else to leave him with.  The nurse and Dr made a BIG fuss of him, and insisted I bring him back.  Plan of action is natural FET in April, we could go with next cycle which is mid march but I'm away on holiday so no good!  I'm feeling all positive for once!

Marie xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

glad the appointment well Marie, and glad things are planned for April


----------



## Edna

*Marielou*,

Great that your appointment went well and you have a plan of action...Well done Ethan for being such a star. Pity about the tears but it is hard when you haven't been lucky yet and as you say what choice did you have. It is stressful having our LOs with us at appointments and noone would do it if they had a choice.

Edna


----------



## Amee

wow Edna, thats great news..  sending lots of luck ure way      

sorry no personals, just a quickie as DD not good at all with chickenpox so Im knackered, she is still whining now... DH got home 7pm, left 7.10pm for footie, so been on own all day  

will try and do personals tomorrow!
Ax


----------



## KW33

Evening all,

Just a quickie and will catch up properly.

*Edna * So glad to get on here and read positive things for you. Got everything crossed for you!!!   

*Marie*Glad that you have a plan now. April really isn't far away!!!

Hi to Ready4, Amee, Clare, Deb, Becca, Jo, Becg, peppermintt, as I say more personals tomorrow.

We are having plenty of BMS but have no surge on OPK and on day 14/15 now... was hoping on the clomid that we would ovulate earlier but nope!!! Dreading 2ww... but here we go!!!

Hugs and  for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Gosh you girls chat so fast      going to struggle to keep up!

Edna - good news about your follie and the go-ahead for FET    

Karin - good luck for your 2WW  

Amee - just seen your ticker - huge congrats on that BFP  

Marielou - glad that your appt went well and you have a plan of action now  

Jo - fingers crossed for you   

R4F - hope you are feeling better soon  


Not much to report here.  Start testing with OPKs on Sunday to make sure I'm ovulating (as only stopped breastfeeding about 2 weeks ago, although last AF 30 days before this one so fingers crossed) before I start a natural FET cycle next month.  
LO keeping me busy otherwise  

Looking forward to getting to know you all better,
Bec  x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Yes, definitley a  thread! 

I'll try my best to catch up....

Thanks for the very warm welcome girls. 

Big congrats on your pregnancies to *Amee, Clare, Becca* - It's great to see and certainly gives us hope! 

*Karin*- fingers crossed for a +OPK very soon. Mine was 2 days later this cycle...and I'd upped the dose to 150mg too  Just doesn't make sense, does it?

*Marielou*- glad your appointment was positive. Try not to feel guilty about Ethan upsetting other patients- we've all been there and can sympathise, but it was lovely of the doctor and nurse to fuss him though- must be great for them to see the results of their hard work! 

*Edna* - what wonderful news!!    Everything crossed for the defrost today 

R4F- Good luck with your endo treatment. Hope it's not too bad for you

Hi to Charlie's Mum (lovely to see you here!  ) , BecG, PeppermintT and anyone else I may have missed.

Well, the BMS is done and dusted for this month! Grr another 2ww  but to be honest, I'm focussing on my planned FET now. I've decided to make this my last month of clomid before FET, to give my body a break, and I was also told by another FF that clomid can affect the womb lining if you take it too close to FET. So it makes sense to leave it now.

Love to everyone, Jo xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Marie* - Did they mention anything about the polyps at your appointment? The time will fly by 'til April, hon. How exciting.  

*Edna *  - I'm so chuffed you've got the go ahead for the FET. Hurrah. Go Frosties!

*R4F * - What drug is the endo being blasted with - is it Zolodex? I hope that whatever it is it clears it up pronto so you can get back on the TTC bus.  

*Jo* - Welcome back. I'm hopeless at keeping up with the thread too, so you have someone to be equally crap with! I hope the rumpy proves fruitful for you and the 2ww isn't too onerous. SAAF!!! 

*Bec* - You might find your cycles a bit screwy at first. My periods returned at 6 months pp (I breastfed for 20 months) and the first two or three were all over the place. I had a 7 day luteal phase the first cycle. Good luck for your FET. 

*Karin* - Come on eggy, don't be shy! Keep going with the bumping uglies, it's all good fun, eh? 

News from my camp - well not a lot really. Rang the clinic to get a better idea of batch dates for my ICSI cycle but they only have dates up until July currently booked in. I have to ring back in April when they'll have dates for September sorted out. I just kind of feel in limbo at the moment, you know? I know it's gonna happen sometime in the next 6/7 months but I don't have a real date in my diary to look forward to.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Mareilou, glad your appt went well and you have a plan for FET.  That's exciting.  It's tough when you have to bring your little one with you.  We only had that on the weekend, but I have to admit that I liked showing him off to the dr that helped create him.  That's so sad that one woman cried.  We all know the struggles of IF so understand. Hopefully she'll get her turn soon.

Amee, oh no, so sorry about your DD's chickenpox.  Hope she gets over it soon.  Sounds really tiring for you.

Karin, sending you good luck wishes.  It's good that you're trying before ovulation as well s you catch the window before.  Hopefully you'll see that line soon.

Bec, hope you see the ovulation line soon.  Not sure how long it normally takes to get your cycle back after stopping b/f.

sugar, good luck in the 2WW.  It's so hard isn't it?  Didn't realize about clomid but good that you know so you can give your body a rest.  Isn't FF great?

Snorkmaiden, my doctor prescribed lupron depot for the endometriosis.  I believe it's similar to Zolodex (someone else mentioned it) as it basically puts me into menopause.  Tanks for your wishes.  Can use the sunshine too as we've had a crazy winter with snow.  Hope you can get a date for your ICSI as you'll feel better with a timeline in mind.  We're also doing icsi, hopefully in May depending on our HSG results.

Not much new here.  Going to ask for next wed afternoon off (i.e. half a vacation day) as that's when our HSG is scheduled.  Getting nervous for it already but know it has to be done.

Got more snow again yesterday but the 5-10cm doesn't seem so bad compared with last Wednesday's 30cm snow.  Only thing is it's a real problem for the city as the snow banks are getting really high and it's a fear when it all melts that there will be flooding.


----------



## Marielou

Hiya, 

I keep thinking about that woman who cried and feeling badly for her - I overheard her booking a planning appt after a failed cycle, and so wish I'd have told her I've been there many times but it just didn't feel right at the time, and I doubt she'd have cared anyway! 

Ready4family - I agree, I really did enjoy showing Ethan off to the Dr. who made him - it made it even more special that today is 2 years since my EC, so I could thank him in person the day before the anniversary.  Amazing man.  

Snorkmaiden - We talked about the polyps, and he said he thinks they were there because of all the fertility drugs I'd taken in the past, he'll look for more when I have my scans prior to FET but doesn't expect to find any.   

Jo - Makes sense about leaving your body to rest for a month, also gives you mind a break from dreaded 2ww's!  Hopefully this will be 'the' month though   

Bec - We should be quite close with our natural FET's, I'll watch your progress with intrest!  I'm still BF and my cycles are back to 28 days now (finally!  )

Karin - Best of luck for your 2ww  

Clare - You should have your sling with you tomorrow - oh yes, when I posted it, the postmistress or whatever they're called said you have a very apt address for valentines day    

Marie xxx


----------



## Frankie B

very quick one 

Edna yipppeeeee!!!!!!             

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Thank you Marie- when we moved in we were just about to get married so had loads of comments on the address!! I saw a love lane somewhere else and said I wonder what it is like to live there yrs ago now I know!


----------



## Edna

Evening guys,

*Clare*, what a great road to live on.

*Frankie*, thanks...hope you are feeling better.

*Marie*, try not to focus on that lady in the waiting room. As you say you couldn't have helped her. With luck she'll be successful in the future and your lovely DS proves that your clinic helps produce beautiful babies.

*Ready4*, what yet more snow...you'll all be buried in the stuff at this rate. Try not to get too nervous about your HSG.

*Janine*, what a pity you can't book in yet but at least you are front of the queue when they open up the dates.

*Jo*, I think focusing on other things in the tww is a good thing, just not that easy. Still you'll have company in the madhouse (I hope).

*Bec*, even if you are breastfeeding you can ovulate and as AF has returned there's a good chance you are so fingers crossed.

*Karin*, come on that smilie face. Its very frustrating waiting.

Amee, poor DD Chickenpox can be horrible. Hope she gets well soon.

Nothing to report from me today as of course no clinic contact which is what was planned but I'm going slightly crazy wondering whats happening. Have my embies survived the defrost? Have they had to defrost all of them? Will they keep dividing? Am I going to get to ET on Friday? So many questions and all I can do is wait until tomorrow. Aaaggghhh!!!

Right suppose I'd better get on.

Speak soon.

Edna


----------



## Amee

just a quickie as shattered from chickenpox duties...no sleep last nite  

Edna - good luck with clinic, hope embies have defrosted and u can go in Friday!   

Ready4 - not long for your HSG now!  

Marie - dont feel bad about that lady...when I went to clinic, I took DD too...then I felt bad as she was with me until I saw a woman come in with 3 kids   and she was going for a scan , then I got upset as I wanted it to be me! 

Jo - fingers crossed for 2ww  

Karin - u must have bms'd enouhg to cover all options, I really hope this month is for you...  

hi everyone else...sorry but really knackered as DD still poxed up!    and not much help from DH...he still not back from work, and left at 9am!


----------



## Macmillan

Edna
Hope you get good news today       

B  x


----------



## Charlies-Mum

for you today Edna

 to everyone else.

Opps amys fallen over

Deb


----------



## ~ Chux ~

New home this way girls.................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129347.new#new


----------

